#ubuntu-x 2006-08-08
<crimsun> I think xfonts-utils needs to Replace bdftopcf
<ajmitch> file conflict?
<crimsun> yeah
#ubuntu-x 2006-08-10
<ajmitch> rodarvus: here is more on-topic I guess
<rodarvus> yup, much better
<rodarvus> so, go ahead :)
<ajmitch> what are you wanting helpers for at the moment? mainly bug triage?
<ajmitch> or handling some of the packages?
<rodarvus> sure I want :)
<rodarvus> X.Org maintaintership is a huge task
<ajmitch> and people hate you if you break things :)
<rodarvus> and we don't have anyone who is solely responsible for it inside Canonical (or inside the Ubuntu community)
<rodarvus> we have people that helps, from time to time
<rodarvus> and people that donate bursts of developer time (which is my case, currently)
<ajmitch> right
<rodarvus> I won't be able to keep spending so much time on X, in the future
<rodarvus> so, resuming - yes, we are always looking for people interested in helping :)
<ajmitch> I got asked today to come back to my old job in a slightly different capacity, maybe part-time
<ajmitch> so I'll have a couple of days free a week I think
<rodarvus> bug triaging is a good start, testing, and trying to fix problems on drivers is also very valuable
<rodarvus> you are already on ubuntu-core-dev, which is extremely helpful
<ajmitch> yep
<rodarvus> (meaning you'll be able to upload most/all X packages, when you feel confident to do so)
<ajmitch> I just need to dive into the bugs
<ajmitch> of which there are a few
<rodarvus> I'm surely available to help, when/if you have questions
<rodarvus> as are the other developers on the team
<rodarvus> nice
<ajmitch> you're keeping fairly close to the debian packages now?
<rodarvus> we are in great need of bug fixers :)
<rodarvus> yes, quite close
<rodarvus> a few weeks ago I updated most packages to new upstream releases
<ajmitch> ok, I'll try & set aside some time in coming weeks :)
<rodarvus> but the are catching up to us :)
<rodarvus> now we don't need to release new upstream releases
<rodarvus> but we need to fix bugs
<rodarvus> there are two places were bug fixing is needed more:
<rodarvus> - xorg-server (the server itself)
<rodarvus> - video drivers: mostly ati, i810 and nv
<ajmitch> I'm learning the ways of git
<rodarvus> fglrx and nvidia are used a lot, of course, but are closed source, so not really relevant wrt bug fixing
* ajmitch has nvidia & i810 hardware here, but most bugs will probably be specific to some models
<rodarvus> ajmitch: exactly, this is one good way to start your search: gitweb.freedesktop.org (most, if not all, relevant source trees are there)
<rodarvus> and of course, the freedesktop.org bugzilla
<ajmitch> yeah, I was using that for the xgl & compiz stuff
<rodarvus> which sometimes contains info about bugs we are finding here
<rodarvus> ajmitch: if you are looking for a place to start, I'd suggest:
<ajmitch> so I've already ended up with some of the X stuff 
<rodarvus> 1. subscribing to ubuntu-x-swat on LaunchPad, so you are notified of updates on bugs
<rodarvus> 2. triaging all 'xorg' bugs
<rodarvus> 'xorg' bugs are mostly untriaged bugs, on LaunchPad
<ajmitch> nice, 123 bugs
<rodarvus> yup :)
<rodarvus> most of them, as I said, untriaged
<rodarvus> surely at least a few duplicates
<ajmitch> yep, a few I recognise
<ajmitch> thanks, I'll probably get into this in a week or so
* ajmitch has a bit to get finished before feature freeze
<rodarvus> ajmitch: good luck, and have fun!
<ajmitch> thanks
<rodarvus> don't hesitate asking on this channel when you have questions :)
<rodarvus> (or looking for me in a /msg window)
<ajmitch> sure :)
<rodarvus> anyhow, I need to get some sleep :)
<rodarvus> have a good night (or day)
<rodarvus> :)
<crimsun> rodarvus: if you don't mind I'd like to fix xfonts-utils, since currently its binary provides a bdftopcf executable that is currently installable from the bdftopcf package. So we'll need to get ubuntu-archive to remove the bdftopcf source package.
<rodarvus> crimsun: agreed, go ahead
<crimsun> thanks
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-x.log
<ajmitch> rodarvus: so do we want to merge i810 driver from debian? I'm testing on the laptop here
<ajmitch> 1.6.4 is out & adds a large chunk of code
<rodarvus> ajmitch, debian has 1.6.3 (or had, at least until 12 hours ago)
<ajmitch> no longer
<ajmitch> I grabbed 1.6.4 from incoming
<rodarvus> ajmitch, yes, it is my plan to update driver version
<ajmitch> saw the upstream release, debian had packages only a few hours later
<rodarvus> the 'mergedfb' branch was merged into the -intel tree on 1.6.2
<ajmitch> i965 support is the major feature of 1.6.4
<rodarvus> this is a rather large change, that makes the driver recognize more boards, and work better on other boards too
<ajmitch> UVF exceptions need to be granted for each package?
<rodarvus> yes
<rodarvus> they were granted for me for the whole of X.Org 7.1
<ajmitch> ok
<rodarvus> but as 7.1 was completed last week
<rodarvus> they need to be granted again
<rodarvus> ajmitch, I'll upload the new version (doing it now)
<rodarvus> UVF exception was given
<ajmitch> ok
* ajmitch wasn't trying to chase you to do it, was looking to see what conflicts/replaces, etc could be kept from debian
<rodarvus> actually, I was asked by mdz to do it
<ajmitch> makes sense :)
<rodarvus> (he lives in the US, and as soon as he saw the announcement from Intel, he asked me to update our i810 driver)
<rodarvus> ajmitch, http://intelinuxgraphics.org/
<ajmitch> yes, I saw that also
* ajmitch saw the announcement on the xorg mailing list
* rodarvus haven't had time to read his emails yet
<rodarvus> early early morning here :)
* ajmitch is looking forward to maybe having nouveau drivers in edgy+2 :)
<rodarvus> +2 :)
<rodarvus> thats 1.3 years from now!
<ajmitch> I don't know how far they'll be in 8 months or so
<ajmitch> basically dumping registers & FIFO data on nvidia cards to write a free driver
<rodarvus> xserver-xorg-video-i810_1.6.4-0ubuntu1 uploaded
<ajmitch> yay
<rodarvus> xorg-server_1.1.1-0ubuntu5 uploaded
<rodarvus> let the b0rkage begin
<ajmitch> it's edgy after all
<rodarvus> I like this name
<crimsun> this is messy
<crimsun> even x11-common is using the new xfonts-utils (due to calling update-fonts-dir with --x11r7-layout)
<crimsun> we probably need to remove the xfonts-core source package from the archive
<crimsun> (for starters)
<crimsun> hmm.
<crimsun> we probably need Pre-Depends: xfonts-utils (>= 1.0.0-6ubuntu3) in each of xfonts-{100dpi,75dpi,base,scalable}
<crimsun> rodarvus: hi, you weren't present unfortunately, but I was musing over bug 54809
<crimsun> do you think it's wise to have xfonts-{100dpi,75dpi,base,scalable} Depend on xfonts-utils (>= 1.0.0-6ubuntu3)?
<crimsun> [originally I thought a Pre-Depends: xfonts-utils (>= 1.0.0-6ubuntu3) is necessary] 
<crimsun> sorry, need to drive to a meeting now, will check backscroll.
<rodarvus> crimsun: no, pre-depends must be used quite sparingly
<rodarvus> we can use the new Breaks: field
<rodarvus> hmm,
<rodarvus> no
<rodarvus> . o O ( that was stupid of me )
#ubuntu-x 2006-08-11
<crimsun> right, I'm not a fan of Pre-Depends either
<crimsun> I think just using a versioned Depends is sufficient
#ubuntu-x 2007-08-06
<ubotu> New bug: #44768 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "/dev/input/event? device node changes across reboots" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44768
<ubotu> New bug: #28216 in xserver-xorg-input-mouse (main) "USB mouse doesn't work after suspend on Inspiron 7000" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/28216
<ubotu> New bug: #33404 in xserver-xorg-input-mouse (main) "Side scroll wheel buttons mapped as wheel up/down" [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/33404
<ubotu> New bug: #130611 in xorg (main) "startx fail, Graphic was not supported for IBM T60 with 15.4 WSXGA TFT- ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, when Ubuntu version 7.04 starting from live CD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130611
<ubotu> New bug: #125694 in libx11 (main) "gweather-applet-2 crashed with SIGSEGV in _XimServerDestroy()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125694
<ubotu> New bug: #130717 in xorg (main) "xserver-xorg-video-all: please add xserver-xorg-video-amd to Depends" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130717
<ubotu> New bug: #130730 in xorg-server (main) "Xephyr crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130730
#ubuntu-x 2007-08-07
<ubotu> New bug: #39529 in wacom-tools (main) "xorg.conf calibration options + xinput broken" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/39529
<ubotu> New bug: #130884 in xserver-xorg-video-vesa (main) "X starts (wrong) low resolution only" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130884
<ubotu> New bug: #129041 in xterm (main) "xterm icon available by default" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129041
<ubotu> New bug: #130948 in xorg-server (main) "Installation/Boot Lockup - flashing keyboard leds" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130948
<ubotu> New bug: #129432 in xorg (main) "warn on LiveCD/installer startup about low screen resolution" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129432
<ubotu> New bug: #130971 in xorg (main) "Random X server crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130971
#ubuntu-x 2007-08-08
<ubotu> New bug: #58884 in xserver-xorg-input-keyboard (main) "Random keyboard failure in X" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/58884
<bryce> hi tepsipakki
<ubotu> New bug: #106539 in xkeyboard-config (main) "I am using a French machine, keyboard set to French settings. I cannot acces the "@" symbol with the "@" key" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106539
<ubotu> New bug: #64463 in xorg (main) "does NOT start X with pci-e Radeon X850XT" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/64463
<ubotu> New bug: #83093 in xorg (main) "inspiron 640m livecd issues (feisty)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83093
<tepsipakki> hey bryce
<ubotu> New bug: #130429 in xorg (main) "Brief glitch at the bottom of the screen after gdm starts" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130429
<ubotu> New bug: #129909 in Ubuntu "Fonts too big (Gutsy Tribe 3) (dup-of: 118745)" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129909
<ubotu> New bug: #131132 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "i915 crash in getDrawableInfo" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131132
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-x.log
#ubuntu-x 2007-08-09
<ubotu> New bug: #57408 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "[radeon]  enabling EXA results in black screen" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/57408
<ubotu> New bug: #56273 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "X extremely slow after resume on ATI mobility M4 with DRI (dup-of: 23513)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56273
<ubotu> New bug: #55073 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Emacs window doesn't get redrawn when switching desktops" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/55073
<ubotu> New bug: #130799 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Gutsy nvidia-glx no gpu or API mismatch (dup-of: 106217)" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130799
<tepsipakki> wow, we should be able to sync ati from experimental
<tepsipakki> means dropping 105_fdo_att7409_bug5437.diff, which is a hacky patch just for some acer
<tepsipakki> and upstream hates that patch
<ubotu> New bug: #131276 in xorg-server (main) "X does not use preferred mode when connected to Samsung 225bw" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131276
<ubotu> New bug: #127677 in xorg (main) "oversized fonts in compiz in gutsy on intel 945" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127677
<bryce> tepsipakki: excellent
<mvo> /home/egon/devel/compiz/compiz/src/display.c:2018: undefined reference to `XGetXCBConnection'
<mvo>  ^--- I assume this is only availabe with a xcb enable xlib?
<mvo> ^--- byce, tepsipakki ? any idea?
<bryce> that sounds likely
<bryce> here's my todo notes for xcb enablement:
<bryce>    * libx11 with xcb reactivated
<bryce>      - Problem is a static lib inside java
<bryce>      - Current package in debian should patch java not to use
<bryce>      - Needs a fix for
<bryce>        https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11390
<mvo> hrm, that is pretty bad is it makes it impossible currently to follow compiz
<bryce>      - http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/lib/libX11/
<ubotu> Freedesktop bug 11390 in Lib/Xlib "Locking hooks not called from software built against non-XCB Xlib without XTHREADS" [Blocker,Resolved: notourbug]  
<mvo> bryce: how likely is that for gutsy? oh, and will we get the latest ati driver from experimental :) ? it contains some nice fixes for compiz
<bryce> mvo, I can talk more about it with timo, however I had been planning on postponing it until gutsy+1 since I get the impression we'll need debian's involvement but I get the sense they won't be looking at it in the near term
<bryce> yes, the ati driver should be here soon
<mvo> I'm not adcoating that we need to enable it if it is a risk, its just unfortunate that compiz upstream is using it now and we are sort of excluded
<bryce> tepsipakki said he'd upload it today.  Sounds like maybe we can just sync from debian
<mvo> cool
* bryce nods
<bryce> I think it's going to be a moderately-high important task for gutsy+1
<mvo> it seems that other distros (opensuse, fedora) ship with a xcb-xlib?
<mvo> how do they manage?
<jcristau> last i checked, fedora didn't use xlib-xcb
<bryce> sorry, I'm being called to breakfast.  bbiab.
<bryce> Btw, I put in the main inclusion request for displayconfig-gtk the other day :-)
<bryce> I'm hoping it gets in soon, since that's a prereq for two specs
<jcristau> oh, it does now
<seb128> mvo: previous cycle when we had the xlib-xcb issues fedora was not using it, I've not looked recently though
<jcristau> %changelog
<jcristau> * Mon Jul 23 2007 Adam Jackson <ajax@redhat.com> 1.1.2-1
<jcristau> - libX11 1.1.2.
<jcristau> - Enable XCB for libX11 transport.
<mvo> bryce: rock!
<mvo> jcristau: thanks
<mvo> seb128: right, as I said, I'm not advocating to enable it (yet ;) - just getting a picture of it
<seb128> mvo: do we still want to track compiz git at this point? we are not too far from UVF now, and they just rolled a new stable, might make sense to just use it?
<jcristau> i don't know when java is going to be fixed...
<mvo> seb128: its a stable unstable ("Compiz 0.5 is the developmental version")
<seb128> on an other hand we should better push those change this cycle that next one if they need some adjustments
<mvo> seb128: currently we do not have any option, we need to stop tracking it
<bryce> back
#ubuntu-x 2007-08-10
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-x.log
<ubotu> New bug: #131464 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Wrong firmware for ivtv driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131464
<ubotu> New bug: #131386 in Ubuntu "Tribe 4 LiveCD boots with HUGE fonts and icons (dup-of: 118745)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131386
<jcristau> tepsipakki: i'd argue that "rejected by upstream" is a good reason to drop a patch, but not my call either in this case :)
<tepsipakki> yes, that's true
<ubotu> New bug: #131548 in xorg (main) "X forces low refresh" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131548
<ubotu> New bug: #127620 in xorg (main) "keyboard repeat not enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127620
<keescook> bryce: mdetect patch looks way cleaner with your new version.  I'm building it now
<keescook> though I thought you had a manpage at one point?
<bryce> oh did I?  lemme look
<keescook> you made changes to the manpage lines in rules, but it seemed to backfire.
<keescook> (i.e. no manpages are in the package now)
<keescook> I'm reworking it to use dh_installman instead of the deprecated dh_installmanpages
<bryce> btw, I noticed the mdetect package had the manpage rule commented out
<bryce> I uncommented it but couldn't get it to work
<bryce> ahh
<keescook> yeah, the Makefile was dropping it directly into the build tree, it seems.  I don't think that's how it's supposed to work.
<bryce> aha yes I have a man page
<bryce> sent
<keescook> thanks
<bryce> oh, and I just noticed the numbering got screwed up
<bryce> 0.5.2.1ubuntu1 s/b 0.5.2.1-0ubuntu1
<keescook> actually, I think it's correct as-is (since it's a "native" package)
<bryce> really?  huh
<keescook> e.g. see "reportbug"'s version
<bryce> ah I trust you to know all the ins and outs
<bryce> you'd be proud of me; yesterday at Intel I explained about the ~foo numbering option
<bryce> they've been suffering from trying to do their internal re-numbering of things, and then running into conflicts with similarly named official packages later, etc.
<keescook> hehe, excellent!
<keescook> okay, mdetect uploaded.
<bryce> yay!  thanks
<bryce> tepsipakki: one thing we should think about is using the randr-1.2 branch of the radeon driver
<ubotu> New bug: #130131 in xresprobe (main) "[gutsy]  colored blocks during installation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130131
<ubotu> New bug: #131646 in xorg (main) "Can't select correct resolution (1280x800) Gutsy Tribe 4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131646
<ubotu> New bug: #130832 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "nvidia-glx installation is broken after reboot" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130832
#ubuntu-x 2007-08-11
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-x.log
<ubotu> New bug: #131751 in xorg-server (main) "Unable to switch Virtual Terminal with C-A-F[1-6]  on Intel-based new laptop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131751
<ubotu> New bug: #131775 in xserver-xorg-video-unichrome (universe) "please update to the latest git" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131775
<ubotu> New bug: #123222 in xorg (main) "[GUTSY]  GUI fails when running in virtualbox" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123222
<ubotu> New bug: #131799 in xorg (main) "Dell Inspiron E1505 Can't Install/Load Live CD on Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131799
<ubotu> New bug: #131820 in xkeyboard-config (main) "X.org is missing a keymap definition" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131820
<jcristau> bryce: http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/Xorg/versions_current.html doesn't have any debian versions today?
<bryce> oh, I have to manually switch my /etc/apt/sources.list to turn off the debian repository when pulling ubuntu sources, and I often forget to turn it back on.  one sec
<bryce> tis up
<jcristau> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #131833 in compiz (main) "[Gutsy tribe 4]  video playback blanks / corrupts when displaying other items (dup-of: 122979)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131833
<ubotu> New bug: #85455 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "D-Link DWA-547 wireless card doesn't work" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85455
<ubotu> New bug: #36221 in libxt (main) "/etc/X11 is not being included in default search path" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/36221
#ubuntu-x 2007-08-12
<ubotu> New bug: #131888 in libxtst (main) "libxtst6" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131888
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-x.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-x.log
<ubotu> New bug: #131877 in xorg (main) "mouse cursor disappears upon 2nd login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131877
<ubotu> New bug: #131972 in xorg (main) "colour banding on gradients with i810 on i845" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131972
<ubotu> New bug: #131995 in xorg (main) "playing a video in various players crashes X or KDE in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131995
<ubotu> New bug: #132049 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Radeon 9250 SE has no solution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132049
<ubotu> New bug: #132078 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "945 choosing incorrect frequency for dell e207wfp" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132078
<ubotu> New bug: #132080 in xserver-xorg-video-nv (main) "Generic nvidia driver [nv]  is not aligned" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132080
#ubuntu-x 2008-08-04
<tjaalton> bryce: so, about the input.rules.. xorg == base, which means we can drop that part from the script too
<tjaalton> since it's already set in 10-keymap.fdi
<tjaalton> er, input.xkb.rules that is
<tjaalton> bryce: I'm preparing xorg for input-hotplug. Should I nuke failsafe while at it?-)
<tjaalton> hmm, I think vmmouse needs to ship it's own fdi file too.. but the question is how to detect it from hal
<tjaalton> umm of course not.. it's either evdev or vmmouse that should be used, not both
<tjaalton> so the "master" fdi file should be able to distinguish which one to use
<james_w> seb128: hey. I see the new g-c-c adds an option to make the status icon configurable. I can't work out from the diff what the default is, do you know?
<seb128> james_w: didn't look at this upgrade yet, are you working on it?
<james_w> seb128: no, I wasn't
<james_w> I can if you like, I have other things to do, and I'm on vacation at the end of the week, so if you can that would be great
<seb128> ok, I'll tell you when I look at the update, but upstream closed the bug so I expect it's fixed
<james_w> yeah, I was just worried that it defaulted to "on"
<seb128> well I planned to do it, was just wondering if you asked because you were working on it
<seb128> I don't want to duplicate work there ;-)
<seb128> I'll tell you when I give it a try
<james_w> ah no, I just saw the release announcement and it reminded me, I forgot to look when the report was closed
<seb128> usually I just do the upgrade and look at bugs after running the new version
<seb128> that makes easier to know what is fixed or not ;-)
<james_w> that's sensible :-)
<seb128> james_w: yes, the bug is fixed by default
<james_w> seb128: cool, thanks for checking
<james_w> hey all, an xserver update came down without the fix I needed so it broke again, can I get a fix cherry-picked from upstream to make sure this doesn't happen again?
<james_w> I guess I should have put my local package on hold to protect against this
<tjaalton> james_w: which fix?
<james_w> I'm just pulling up the bug number, sorry
<james_w> I'm on a different system so I don't have it to hand
<bryce> tjaalton: shall we flip input-hotplug on?
<james_w> hey bryce 
<tjaalton> bryce: of course :)
<bryce> james_w: heya
<tjaalton> bryce: but it's going to happen in hal
<tjaalton> so probably next morning when pitti is around again
<tjaalton> CET
<bryce> james_w: if you can work up a debdiff (and if it doesn't look like it'll cause regressions elsewhere), we can sponsor it
<bryce> tjaalton: what do we need to do exactly?
<tjaalton> james_w: if it's in 1.5rc6, I'm about to merge it
<tjaalton> bryce: add your script there and run it in the hal initscript
<tjaalton> then there would be no need to reconfigure anything after console-setup config has been changed
<tjaalton> just restart hal
<bryce> tjaalton: did you talk with pitti about this?  Is he already going to go ahead with the change, or do we need to send him a request or debdiff or something?
<tjaalton> bryce: yes, we discussed about it earlier today
<james_w> bug 253021
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253021 in xorg-server "X crash in xf86ModesEqual on gnome-session start" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253021
<bryce> ok, so no going into the xorg-server postinst?
<tjaalton> nope
<james_w> the fix is in xorg-server-1.4.99.906
<bryce> hmm
<tjaalton> james_w: so it's going to be updated later today or tomorrow
<james_w> tjaalton: that works for me, thanks.
<bryce> tjaalton: updated script at http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/InputHotplug/
<tjaalton> bryce: yeah, looks good
<bryce> brb *coffee*
<bryce> tjaalton: ok are there any other tasks we need to do to prepare for it?  Otherwise I'll focus the day on assembling documentation for it
<tjaalton> bryce: the xserver needs one patch to work around a bug in gnome, see freedesktop bug 16364, but I'll include it in the upload
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 16364 in Input/XKB "Behavior of xmodmap differs when invoked before any key has been pressed" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=16364
<tjaalton> I'm not 100% sure if it's a gnome bug or if it only triggers it, but there's a fresh patch for it in fedora
<tjaalton> http://cvs.fedoraproject.org/viewcvs/devel/xorg-x11-server/xserver-1.5.0-call-SwitchCoreKeyboard-for-first-device.patch?rev=1.1&view=auto
<bryce> ok
<bryce> looks sensible
<bryce> it'll be nice to finally fix that keyboard bug
<tjaalton> looks like a hack so it's not the final fix, but should get us moving
 * bryce nods
<bryce> mm, looks like we need a MIR for xinput.  I'll get that in.
<bryce> mir -> #254749
 * bryce curses the slow as h3ll ubuntu wiki
<bryce> heya federico1
<federico1> hey bryce
 * federico1 has had zero time to work on the capplet
<bryce> same
<federico1> but now that we are doing opensuse 11.1, I'll start hacking on it again
<bryce> cool
<bryce> we're focusing more on input-hotplug for intrepid.
<federico1> what plans do you have?  I have these on my to-do list:
<federico1> - finish the tray icon.  Make sure it displays the rotation options for tablets / swivel monitors
<federico1> - label the monitors with little windows that say "monitor 1", "monitor 2", to correlate them with the drag-the-monitors widget
<federico1> - Make sure Fn-F7 does something sane
<federico1> - finish the code to detect missing stuff in the X server or xorg.conf, and tell the user what he needs to change
<tseliot> ﻿federico1: did you write the Screen Resolution panel?
<bryce> we're working on some code for working around the need for putting in the virtual option to xorg.conf
<bryce> which may address that last point
<tjaalton> bryce: xorg-server git updated. anything else to add?
<federico1> tseliot: just little parts of it; bryce and ssp did most of the work
<bryce> tjaalton: not afaik
<federico1> bryce: oh, how do you do that?
<federico1> bryce: the big PITA is that to do it properly, the drivers need to be changed to move around all their buffers in the video card
<tseliot> ﻿federico1: yes, as bryce said, we're working on that. I have written X-Kit and a little program which calculates the Virtual resolution and compares tit with the framebuffer
<tseliot> and then use PolicyKit to set up the virtual resolution
<bryce> federico1: it's a python script tseliot wrote, which you pass the desired screen dimensions, and it checks the xorg.conf settings and updates them (gksu) if needed
<federico1> oooh, interesting
<federico1> tseliot: where do you have that code?  I'd love to steal it :)
<bryce> tseliot: do you have the bzr tree handy?
 * federico1 doesn't really feel like writing an xorg.conf parser just right now
<tseliot> federico1: I have written a xorg parser for the X-Kit project
 * tseliot looks for the address
<federico1> tseliot: wow, industrious man :)
<tseliot> ;)
<tseliot> federico1: my xorgparser is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~albertomilone/xorgparser/main
<tseliot> NOTE: I haven't adapted the examples (yet) which therefore do not catch the exceptions which the parser raises
<federico1> tseliot: awesome, thanks
<federico1> tseliot: does that come with the policykit helper as well?
<bryce> federico1: btw we're working to try to consolidate our various tools that need to fiddle with xorg.conf to use that code as the backend, so we only have one thing to maintain
<tseliot> ﻿federico1: X-Kit doesn't depend on it, however the Python script which I wrote does use PolicyKit and a GTK Gui which integrates with the Screen Resolution panel
 * tseliot looks for the other link
<federico1> bryce: yeah, makes sense... I was thinking of adding a policykit helper to opensuse, based on our sax tool to configure X
<federico1> changing those config files is scary :)
<bryce> yup
<bryce> all the hotplug rework is a good opportunity to do some cleanup though
<tseliot> ﻿basically the C program should call my program more or less like this (at least in the current alpha): python /usr/share/screen-resolution-extra/policyui.py 0,0:1024x768 1024,0:1280x1024 0,768:1024x768 
<tseliot> federico1: the code is not in bzr but you can get it here (the name of the package is screen-resolution-extra): https://launchpad.net/~x-kit/+archive
<tseliot> the tarball is there
<federico1> sweet
<tseliot> federico1: oh and here's a screencast about it: http://www.albertomilone.com/screen_resolution.ogg
<federico1> tseliot: thanks; I'll take a look 
<federico1> what's the fashionable thing these days to do screencasts?  istanbul?
<tseliot> maybe for photos, there are a lot of them on the various planet gnome, etc.
<tseliot> all about Guadec, I guess
<federico1> no, I mean, what software do you use :)
<federico1> to record screencasts
<tseliot> gtk-recordMyDesktop
<tseliot> it works well
<federico1> oooh, I had never seen that
<tseliot> it has a very simple GUI and it's extremely easy to use
 * federico1 records "how to look for porn effectively"
 * tseliot would like to see that screencast
<tseliot> :-P
<tseliot> federico1: as regards X-Kit or the other program, let me know if there's something that you would like me to change or improve.
<federico1> tseliot: thanks :)  I'll check them out soon and see
<federico1> wow, this recordmydesktop thing is pretty nice
<federico1> totally metro except for the old GtkFileSelection :)
<james_w> hey federico1
<federico1> hey james_w
<james_w> federico1: I was interested by your rpm2git post, I haven't digested it enough yet to know what to make of it though.
<federico1> james_w: oh, I just pushed a newer version!
<federico1> james_w: I'm going to blog about its use cases
<federico1> james_w: I want to use it for two things:
<federico1> 1. when fixing a bug, I can rpm2git one of suse's rpms and start hacking in there
<federico1> 2. I want to publish all of our distro patches on repositories with upstream's full history, to make it easier for people to see what we are up to
<james_w> heh, that's pretty much what I'm working on too, except you could call mine deb2bzr
<james_w> I agree it's very useful, it would be great if we could make it even more useful through something like vcs-pkg so that we can share the work
<federico1> yeah, vcs-pkg looks pretty holy-grail-ish
<james_w> yeah :-)
<james_w> I think we need some intermediate steps before we can see how to get there, but it would be great.
<james_w> I'm too bogged down in implementation details to contribute much to it at the moment.
<federico1> I hope some of the rpath people get involved in vcs-pkg - they have some pretty interesting stuff going on
<james_w> yeah, I need to look in to that more, it looks pretty cool
<james_w> I think there is at least one person on the mailing list
<tjaalton> bryce: hum, need to add a couple of patches for xkb option parsing, otherwise people will be upset. also, the keys in the script are deprecated, see xorg-server/config/x11-input.fdi for the new names :)
<tjaalton> heh, fedora has just added fedora-setup-keyboard.. 17min ago
<tjaalton> http://cvs.fedoraproject.org/viewcvs/rpms/xorg-x11-server/devel/fedora-setup-keyboard?rev=1.1&view=auto
<tjaalton> and that's basically what I tried to do, but it didn't work at all
<jcristau> heh
<tjaalton> bryce: nevermind about the key names, they are correct after all, and the doc is wrong
<tjaalton> bryce: so, the approach by ajax is what we want, although it needs a patching hal to add --direct, but that should be upstream sooner or later
<tjaalton> -a
<tjaalton> then there is only one configuration file for this stuff. actually, everything should be doable by fdi-files if we wanted to
<tjaalton> it's just that the tools should be fixed to support that
<tjaalton> tools that modify xorg.conf
#ubuntu-x 2008-08-05
<james_w> thanks tjaalton 
<tseliot> tjaalton: can I have my mouse back in Intrepid, please?
<pwnguin> heh
<tseliot> xorg-server 2:1.4.99.906-1ubuntu1 breaks my mouse
<pwnguin> im glad im not the only one who doesnt understand hal
<tseliot> oh, and here's the log: http://pastebin.com/m2f6aa233
<tjaalton> tseliot: hmm, and the xorg.conf?
<pwnguin> xorg doesnt seem to think you need input
<tjaalton> right
<pwnguin> #
<pwnguin> #
<pwnguin> (==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"
<pwnguin> #
<pwnguin> (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
<pwnguin> #
<pwnguin> (**) |   |-->Monitor "Configured Monitor"
<pwnguin> #
<tseliot> tjaalton: http://pastebin.com/m6bd06a1c
<pwnguin> so uh
<tseliot> pwnguin: ?
<pwnguin> where'd that xorg.conf come from?
<tseliot> jockey + xkit
<pwnguin> (does input hotplug mean you can omit input from the layout?)
<tjaalton> input-hotplug is not turned on yet
<tseliot> it works well with the previous version of xserver-xorg-core
<pwnguin> if you add "Configured Mouse" and "Identified Keyboard" to the ServerLayout
<tseliot> pwnguin: Each  ServerLayout  section  must have an Identifier entry and at least one Screen entry.
<tjaalton> yes, try adding the mouse to the ServerLayout
<tjaalton> I'll upgrade my laptop asap
<tseliot> "Normally at least two [input devices] are required, one each for the core pointer and keyboard devices.  If either  of  those is  missing, suitable InputDevice entries are searched for using the method described above in the  INPUTDEVICE  section."
<pwnguin> url?
<tseliot> therefore it shouldn't be necessary
<tseliot> man xorg.conf
<tjaalton> shouldn't, but I'm not sure if it's the patches or .906 that broke it
<tseliot> and get to the ServerLayout section
<pwnguin> if you want your mouse back asap, i think adding it to server layout would do tha
<pwnguin> t
<tseliot> I had to go back to the previous revision of the package
<tseliot> I'll reinstall the latest release and try with the 2 entries in the serverlayout section
 * tseliot tries
 * tseliot restarts X
<tseliot> ok, that did it
<tseliot> I think it's a bug though
<tseliot> tjaalton: I'll file a bug report
<tjaalton> tseliot: already files
<tjaalton> -ed
<tjaalton> bug 254868
<pwnguin> LP# 254868
<pwnguin> i tried. bots hate me today
<tjaalton> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/254868
<tseliot> ok, I'll add a comment there then
<tseliot> if it's a feature they will have to update the documentation
<tjaalton> can't be
<tseliot> otherwise it's a bug
<tjaalton> I'll try without the patches first
<tjaalton> yep, no mouse
<tseliot> ok, log, xorg.conf(s) are attached
<tjaalton> found the problem
<tjaalton> http://gitweb.freedesktop.org/?p=xorg/xserver.git;a=commitdiff;h=c30f36c8c1dfd85deaf1c109823a1f15dd218ac7
<tjaalton> setting AllowEmptyInput to false fixed it
<tjaalton> so that commit is broken
<tjaalton> and now I remember seeing this before on debian-x@ :)
<tseliot> yep, that's it
<jcristau> tjaalton: i complained about it on xorg@ too (and somewhat fixed it on master) :)
<tjaalton> jcristau: ok, well input-hotplug fixed that anyway, so no worries :)
<tjaalton> although I did notice that my laptop had another kbmodel set in gnome, and some keys didn't work. I thought that evdev was forced
<tseliot> federico1,bryce: I have just tried to call my program from the Screen resolution applet and it works
<tseliot> :-)
<tseliot> oh, and I have also removed a few files from my package of screen-resolution-extra and set up a bzr branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~albertomilone/screen-resolution-extra/main
<crevette> tseliot, in the files com.ubuntu.ScreenResolution.Mechanism.* there are references to LIRC :)
<tseliot> crevette: yes, I know. I took their files as an example
<tseliot> since using PolicyKit from Python is not documented
<tseliot> s/using/the use/
<federico1> tseliot: w00t
<federico1> tseliot: one second; I'm in a meeting
<tseliot> federico1: ok
<bryce> tseliot: sweet
<tjaalton> hey bryce
<bryce> heya
<tjaalton> so, input-hotplug is now in use
<bryce> yay
<bryce> I've reviewed all the input configuration docs on both w.u.c and h.u.c, cleared out some obviously out of date stuff, and left a bunch that I suppose will still be valid, just not necessary (but can't say for sure without testing)
<bryce> also none of it seems to related to input-hotplug (dynamic) configuration, so I started some new docs for that
<bryce> it's down towards the end of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config, showing basic xinput usage
<tseliot> bryce: I had to change the type of 2 pointers (in your patch) to make it compile and added some other things
<bryce> I need to reorganize that page a bit
<bryce> tseliot: ahh
<bryce> tseliot: is it good to go, or are any other changes needed?
<bryce> tseliot: probably we should go ahead and get all this into intrepid soon
<tseliot> of course I will have to adapt the python part a bit so as to make sure that the changes in the API didn't break anything
<tseliot> bryce: maybe we should upload xkit first
<tjaalton> bryce: actually, xinput is not really dependant on input-hotplug, and it's not that useful before input properties are in
<tjaalton> xinput has been around for some time, but recently input properties was implemented and is now in master (xinput/xserver.. needs driver support as well)
<bryce> tjaalton: ah, hm
<bryce> so then what would one use to do mouse/keyboard configuration now?
<tjaalton> let evdev handle it
<bryce> tseliot: agreed.  need help with that?
<bryce> tjaalton: how does one configure evdev?
<tjaalton> great, no keyboard after suspend/hibernate with evdev
<jcristau> tjaalton: i never had a problem with that
<jcristau> does the log give any clue/
<tjaalton> jcristau: ok.. must be a kernel problem then
<jcristau> s,/,?,
<tjaalton> restarting the server makes it work though
<tjaalton> bryce: input.x11_options.<option name> (string). see xorg-server/config/x11-input.fdi
<tjaalton> bryce: so users/GUI's can put files in /etc/hal/fdi/policy
<tjaalton> jcristau: need to check. I wanted to confirm that using kbd had no problems
<tjaalton> jcristau: which kernel do you have?
<tjaalton> intrepid has 2.6.26
<tseliot> bryce: yes, help is always welcome (and I'm not a MOTU yet). Let me commit my latest changes so that lintian stops complaining and the package will be ready to be uploaded
<jcristau> tjaalton: right now 2.6.26
<tjaalton> hmm, I'll try 2.6.24
<tjaalton> suspend never really worked on intrepid (it resumed right away), so maybe with the hardy kernel..
<tjaalton> yep, works like a charm
<tjaalton> keyboard too, after resume
<tjaalton> ok, now with .26 to see if the log has anything
<tjaalton> goddamn network-manager, please gimme a network without a user session
<tseliot> bryce: ok, the package is ready now. It's in my bzr branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~albertomilone/xorgparser/main
<jcristau> tjaalton: dpkg -P network-manager ;)
<tjaalton> jcristau: well, it's useful sometimes :)
<jcristau> i guess. otoh, seeing how i don't use gnome...
<tjaalton> interestingly, starting another login screen (gdm, from the gnome-screensaver dialog) made the keyboard to work again, and logging as myself let me into the old session
<tjaalton> and after the next suspend keyboard worked fine
<jcristau> hah
<tjaalton> so it fails once per xserver start
<bryce> tseliot: pulling
<tjaalton> the log only shows how it reloads evdev for the external mouse
<tseliot> bryce: thanks
 * tseliot > dinner
<tseliot> bbl
<tjaalton> home ->
<bryce> heya tormod!
<tormod> hi bryce :)
<bryce> tseliot: sent some feedback on the package (nothing major).  Looks like MOTU policy is to have two MOTU's signoff on a package, so figure we should get another MOTU's thumb's up (maybe mvo or pitti?) before I shove it in.  
<tseliot> bryce: first of all, thanks for your feedback, I'll read your email carefully. I'll bug pitti about this tomorrow. ScottK might be interested too
<pwnguin> i wish people would stop claiming nothing uses Xinput
<bryce> pwnguin: ??
<pwnguin> gimp, xournal, gok, cellwriter
<pwnguin> bryce: every talk I see on the new xorg features like mpx claim nothing uses xinput
<bryce> ah
<pwnguin> i bet inkscape does too
<bryce> hmm good question
<tormod> bryce: I put the console-fdi.sh output into a file in /etc/hal/fdi/ but it doesn't seem to be picked up by hal (as per lshal). Is something more needed? I even copied in /usr/share/doc/hal/examples/10-x11-input.fdi but I think that is not needed in intrepid (can't check now).
<tjaalton> tormod: if you have hal ..ubuntu5, input-hotplug should work without any manual configuration
<tjaalton> maybe your mirror doesn't have it yet
<bryce> tormod: as per discussion on #ubuntu-devel, doesn't look like the script's needed anymore
<tormod> is it something very new? then I haven't checked.
<bryce> (what a short life my little script lived)
<tjaalton> bryce: :)
<tormod> ok I'll check the -devel logs
<tjaalton> bryce: I did mention about discovering the fedora stuff ~24h ago, but maybe you were busy writing documentation
<tjaalton> it's the patch for hal that made all the difference. without it you'd get the same error as I did (as mentioned on ubuntu-x@ a while back)
<tjaalton> ie. hal-set-property complaining that hald is not running
<bryce> ah
<bryce> you know I find wiki.ubuntu.com extraordinarily frustrating
<bryce> maybe I mentioned this already
<tjaalton> you don't say
<bryce> the help.ubuntu.com wiki isn't much better
<tjaalton> I bet it's a mess
<tjaalton> anyway, defaulting AllowEmptyInput to false doesn't seem to break anything, evdev still grabs the devices if hal is running
<tjaalton> and resuming my other laptop (TP T23) results in a working keyboard, unlike on my X61
<bryce> tjaalton: ok, updated the docs at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config to include some hal configuration examples.  I think I covered all the common cases, although I'd appreciate it if you'd sanity check it
<bryce> the examples I used are all for things which already work and require no configuration, so they're a bit contrived.  Feel free to replace with something more realistic.
<bryce> btw, I just finished doing a dist upgrade of my 965 laptop to intrepid.  
<bryce> keyboard/mouse/etc. seem to work ok
<bryce> tjaalton: I ran into that compiz-on-intel bug though.  do you know what we need to do to get that fixed?
<tjaalton> bryce: compiz works for me.. what problem are you seeing?
<bryce> blank screen
<bryce> backlight on
<bryce> switching tty's seemed to work, but nothing was displayed
<tjaalton> ah, not a compiz problem, but kernel
<tjaalton> disable usplash
<bryce> issue went away after I chmod a-x /usr/bin/compiz (or maybe it was coincidental)
<tjaalton> compiz isn't loaded until the user is logged it
<tjaalton> -in
<bryce> also see lp #254091
<bryce> hmm, ok
<bryce> anyway, issue seems to not be happening now.  guess it was just a funky upgrade situation
<tjaalton> that bug was a dupe of bug 245888
<tjaalton> btw, my logitech mice got the wheel axes right with i-h
<tjaalton> ie. current evdev
<tjaalton> there was a bug open, so I closed it, along with 10+ other evdev bugs
<bryce> ah thanks, I wondered if it was a dupe of that 
<tjaalton> hmm, the logitech example uses the mouse-driver
<tjaalton> bryce: btw, what about failsafe, should it be dropped from xorg&gdm?
<tjaalton> sheesh, it's late.. night ->
#ubuntu-x 2008-08-06
<bryce> tjaalton: I don't know...
<bryce> tjaalton: mdz would prefer to see it reworked to still provide some sort of failsafe functionality, without using displayconfig-gtk
<bryce> I don't have a good idea how that should work though.
<bryce> tjaalton: I'm pushing in a patch to the xserver for re-throwing signals (which is needed for the apport stuff)
<bryce> interesting, when my laptop's screensaver kicks on, it immediately wakes itself up
<tjaalton> bryce: hmm, how did you manage to push that?-) should've done a git fetch before
<tjaalton> s/before/first/
<bryce> hrm, I was fairly sure I had
<bryce> what's the problem?
<tjaalton> I don't know if there is a problem. but the xserver commit was already there (done by jcristau)
<tjaalton> same goes to the older xorg commit
<bryce> I've not done an xorg upload
<bryce> hm, well I ran into git conflicts when I tried doing a git pull.  thought I'd resolved it correctly, but git is kind of obtuse sometimes
<tjaalton> if you are updating the local branch, use git rebase instead
<tjaalton> at least if there are no local changes
<tjaalton> git rebase origin/ubuntu
<tjaalton> git log shows the displayconfig-gtk commit twice, but I guess that's not a problem :)
<tjaalton> push first, then dput :)
<tjaalton> (should remember that myself..)
<tjaalton> +try to
<tjaalton> hmm, over 30000 bugmails from X in a year
<bryce> yeah I believe it
<tjaalton> no wonder my quota is filling up :)
<tjaalton> plus 3000 from l-r-m, in six months
<tjaalton> so that would make 100 per day
<tjaalton> roughly
<tjaalton> bryce: I don't see your latest xorg-server changes in git, only the merge commit
<jussi01> you guys are missing the bot - whích functions from it do you need?
<tjaalton> jussi01: bug id support
<tjaalton> launchpad, fd.o etc
<jussi01> tjaalton: ok, Ill give you ubottu then :)
<tjaalton> jussi01: kiitti! :)
<jussi01> ole hyvä :)
<jussi01> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? Im busy here, I already told you it failed.
<jussi01> ok, all working. see you - if you need anything bot wise, pm me :)
<tjaalton> bryce: I need to add a couple of patches, so unless you are fast I'll add your commit there. remember to delete your local branch and checkout origin/ubuntu again :)
<tjaalton> bryce: pushed
<Q-FUNK> could anybody approve bug #251079 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251079 in xserver-xorg-video-geode "Please sync xserver-xorg-video-geode 2.10.0-6 (main) from Debian experimental (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251079
<Q-FUNK> tjaalton: doesn't it essentially match your changes?
<tjaalton> Q-FUNK: yep, looks good
<Q-FUNK> or did I miss anything asides from the 2.9 driver bump?
<tjaalton> no that should be enough
<bryce> tjaalton: btw do you know offhand what we'd need to do to make use of / test GEM?
<bryce> (assuming we had it in the kernel)
<tjaalton> bryce: all the GEM branches, for -intel (ati?), mesa, libdrm..
<tjaalton> AIUI they are about to send it for inclusion in the kernel
<jcristau> tjaalton: it was sent already
<tjaalton> jcristau: oh?
<tjaalton> nice
<jcristau> http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0808.0/0046.html
<bryce> jcristau: cool thanks
<jcristau> will need some changes though, use of internal shmem functions not really popular
<tseliot> bryce: I have followed your suggestions and the code is in my branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~albertomilone/xorgparser/main
<tseliot> it should be ready for the upload
<bryce> tseliot: excellent thanks
 * tseliot > dinner
<tseliot> bbl
<bryce> jcristau: ah quite a discussion there
<tjaalton> bryce: what about intel 2.4.0 in the meantime? works quite well on my i965
<bryce> tjaalton: I think it's probably ok
<tjaalton> bryce: also, have you noticed that when gnome loads, the mouse pointer jumps ~20 pixels diagonally to lower right
<bryce> I did notice some weird mouse jittering when I booted intrepid on my laptop
<tjaalton> that's with intel, vesa is ok
<jcristau> we had a regression report from the 855 pipe a quirk fwiw
<tjaalton> and someone with ati said that it doesn't happen for him
<jcristau> and there are some more fixes on top of 2.4 on the branch
<bryce> jcristau had mentioned an issue with 2.4.0, which was the reason I decided to hold off a bit, but maybe that's fixed
<jcristau> bryce: it's fixed on the branch, yes
<bryce> cool
<tormod> tjaalton: mouse pointer jump
<jcristau> (not the 855 one)
<tjaalton> tjaalton: yes, do you see it too?
<tormod> tjaalton: that was when running xrandr ?
<tjaalton> yep
<tormod> no, I don't :)
<tjaalton> hah :)
<bryce> the jittering I saw was on the gdm login screen, not on x startup, and I had compiz turned off
<tjaalton> bryce: what if you just run xrandr -q
<bryce> tjaalton: nope looks fine
<bryce> (with compiz turned on)
<tormod> what I have on ati is some flashing (there's a better word) when starting gnome and when running xrandr
<tormod> *flicker
<bryce> the only issue I've noticed is that the screensaver doesn't run - it starts fading out but just as it's about to switch, it comes back to life
<bryce> s/only/only significant/
<tjaalton> yeah
<bryce> I think I'll take a shot at building libdrm, mesa, and -intel with gem.  jcristau or tjaalton have either of you done this already?  any gotchas I should watch out for?
<jcristau> nope
<tjaalton> I haven't tried it either..
<tseliot> I can confirm what tormod said about the ati driver, at least with my ATI X1600 Pro
<bryce> erf, I thought when I committed that merge, it'd include my changes as well.  bugger
<tjaalton> bryce: it's sorted out now, you can renegerate the local branch
<bryce> how do I get my changes into it?  git rebase doesn't seem to do anything
<tjaalton> I've applied them already
<bryce> oh
<tjaalton> git fetch, git branch -d ubuntu, git checkout -b ubuntu origin/ubuntu
<tjaalton> something like that should get you going again
<bryce> I wish I was better at git.  so far it's just one more opportunity for me to mess stuff up ;-)
<tjaalton> hehe :)
<tjaalton> telly ->
<jcristau> git rebase origin/ubuntu should work too fwiw
<bryce> oh I tried git rebase origin ubuntu without the slash
<bryce> nope, same thing
<bryce> $ git rebase origin/ubuntu
<bryce> debian/changelog: needs update
<bryce> debian/patches/series: needs update
<jcristau> ah, yeah, you need a clean tree
<jcristau> commit your local changes first, or revert them
<bryce> well timo says he already applied them
<bryce> $ git clone ssh://bryce-guest@alioth.debian.org/git/pkg-xorg/xserver/xorg-server.git
<bryce> Initialized empty Git repository in /home/bryce/src/xorg-server/xorg-server/.git/
<bryce> ssh: connect to host alioth.debian.org port 22: Connection timed out
<bryce> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<bryce> fetch-pack from 'ssh://bryce-guest@alioth.debian.org/git/pkg-xorg/xserver/xorg-server.git' failed.
<bryce> hrm
<bryce> eh I suck at git.  but I think I got it
<bryce> oh interesting, looks like jesse just merged drm-gem into -intel master
#ubuntu-x 2008-08-07
<bryce> hmm, playing around with 3 tablets I have on hand, all three show up in lshal.  one genius shows up with driver 'usb' which I think is wrong, the other two wacom tablets show up with driver 'wacom'.  The genius also shows up in gimp and inkscape but the wacom's don't.  None of them seem to function though.
<tjaalton> nice
<tjaalton> seb128: hey, now that evdev produces sane names for the multimedia keys (XF86AudioNext etc.) the shortcuts should be updated. ok if I make a patch for gnome-c-c?
<seb128> tjaalton: no need to do a patch, we just need to drop the one we had, I'll do that now
<tjaalton> also, the default keyboard model should probably be forced as evdev
<tjaalton> seb128: ah cool :)
<tjaalton> bryce: http://users.tkk.fi/~tjaalton/dpkg/intel.diff
<tjaalton> neil young concert! ->
<bryce> * changelog: bring back old entries lost during an old merge (ahem..).
<bryce>  -- was that my bad?
<bryce> anyway, diff looks good
<tseliot> bryce,federico1: I have fixed a bug in X-Kit and finished "xrandr-capplet.c". The Python part is almost complete as the dialogs don't load the right icon yet, however it works well.
<tseliot> the code is all here: https://code.launchpad.net/screen-resolution-extra
<tseliot> I'm still uploading it though
<federico1> tseliot: cool, thanks :)  I'm setting up my build environment (yet again) to continue working on the randr stuff
<bryce> tseliot: cool thanks.  Might not be until early next week before I have time to work on it; doing i-h testing and stuff today and friday
<federico1> does anyone remember the i965 bug where it would say that the VGA output was connected when in fact it wasn't?
<tjaalton> bryce: no, my bad :)
<tjaalton> not that those are hugely useful anymore, but still
<bryce> tjaalton: ah ok
<tormod> can we please make it more difficult to install the evil fglrx drivers? plenty of bug reports from people who think they do the right thing when installing "ATI drivers" in Hardware Drivers.
<tormod> especially when their card is not supported by fglrx, or they still try to use radeon or radeonhd
<tormod> There should be some big fat warnings
<tormod> oh it's already big, just not fat enough.
<tormod> At least, the lamp should be green when it's not installed and red when you have impested your computer with it.
<tormod> At the very least, it should mention "fglrx" so they see the devil's name for educational purposes.
#ubuntu-x 2008-08-08
<bryce> tormod, :-)
<tormod> bryce: there's some truth to it though - people install it more often than they need
<bryce> I agree
<bryce> tormod: my thinking here is that we should make a big push before intrepid is out, to get the number of bug reports filed against -ati down
<bryce> ideally to ~1--
<bryce> er ~100
<tormod> what about pushing out a new version?
<bryce> we've got 6.9.0 which is current right?
<bryce> debian has a git snapshot which might be worth looking at
<tormod> current in the sense of official releases, but you know releases are cheap^w expensive upstream
<bryce> well, for now I think it would be good for us to get more bug reports forwarded upstream
<bryce> if they do a 6.9.1 release before things are too frozen, we could pull that in; if not, maybe it'd give us patches we could pull in
<tormod> hmm 176 bugs. we were close to 100 some months ago...
<bryce> http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/complete-graphs/xserver-xorg-video-ati/plots/xserver-xorg-video-ati-fullyear-open.png
<bryce> I'll bet we could get back to 150 fairly easily.  Probably there's a lot of bugs without response that can be closed
<bryce> and others that are probably obsolete now
<tormod> ahem some year ago I guess I meant :)
<bryce> ;-)
<bryce> it can be done though...  check out -intel:  http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/complete-graphs/xserver-xorg-video-intel/plots/xserver-xorg-video-intel-fullyear-open.png
<tormod> looks good.
<tormod> maybe someone with bughelper foo can mass-ask for people to try intrepid with a new ati driver
<bryce> if we can do the same with -ati then I think we can ratchet up being more aggressive at recommending it in place of -fglrx, maybe even deprecate fglrx even more actively
<bryce> brian's promised to spend tomorrow working on X bugs, so I'll ask if he could do that
<tormod> what if you push out the 1:6.9.0+git20080802.1f3eee36-1 before that :)
<bryce> yeah could be done...
 * bryce puts on the todo list for tomorrow
<tormod> tomorrow - that reminds me - good night :)
<bryce> night
<bryce> tormod: will you be around tomorrow for -ati bug triage fun?
<tormod> not so sure :P  Is it a hug day or something?
<bryce> it's the global bug jam, and I'm going to be getting together in person with brian, leann, and others downtown, and try to get much of brian's help on bug triaging
<bryce> so if you're around it could help for answer questions and such
<tormod> what time is this UTC?
<tormod> downtown where? I would have guessed you're Irish, but either living in Australia or having a broken day rhythm :)
<bryce> heh, no I'm in Portland Oregon (west coast US)
<bryce> so starts 9am Pacific time, which is...
<bryce> like utc 1600 if I subtract correctly
<tormod> hmm that calendar-Locations drop-down should have had timezones...
<tormod> oh it actually has...
<tormod> if it's raining I might drop by
<tormod> night
<bryce> night
<tjaalton> just bought a tablet! hope it's supported too, aiptek media tablet 1000U
<tjaalton> hmm, has it's own driver, duh
<tjaalton> and no support for this one, crap
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> you have a bug to fix!
<tjaalton> at least the driver doesn't say so
<tjaalton> or a device to sell! :)
<tjaalton> it was only 50e, cheapest wacom was 80
<pwnguin> interesting
<tjaalton> this is a "second-hand" device, returned by the previous customer, so I'm not sure I can get a refund
<pwnguin> well the cheapest wacom was probably a bamboo
<tjaalton> yep
<pwnguin> i see lots of reports about that too
<tjaalton> intuos3 A5 ~380e
<pwnguin> see, i just splurged a little more on my laptop
<pwnguin> tabletPC
<tjaalton> heh
<pwnguin> are you sure it's a 1000U?
<tjaalton> hehehe.. 10000U
<tjaalton> my eyes..
<pwnguin> ah, ok
<pwnguin> crazyness in -devel
<pwnguin> regarding x
<tjaalton> hmm :)
<tjaalton> should read the backlog first
<tjaalton> http://aiptektablet.sourceforge.net/
<tjaalton> still no 10000U
<pwnguin> i think you're just hosed if https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AiptekTablet doesn't work
<pwnguin> you could try writing them and asking for documentation
<tjaalton> aiptek?
<pwnguin> yea
<pwnguin> i mean, it can't hurt to at least try
<tjaalton> since I can't return the device anyway, I'll just try configuring it and see if it works or not :)
<tjaalton> and if not, mail them
<tjaalton> at least it works as a mouse :)
<pwnguin> oh?
<tjaalton> a bit too sensitive though
<pwnguin> thats good to hear that it works
<tjaalton> evdev grabbed it
<pwnguin> they have a config tool
<tjaalton> I'll try the aiptek driver next
<tjaalton> oh and I should create an fdi file for it
<pwnguin> if you can repro anything on here, that'd be handy
<pwnguin> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-aiptek/+bug/204519
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204519 in xserver-xorg-input-aiptek "Cursor movement but no contact/pressure detection on Aiptek USB tablet " [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<pwnguin> err
<pwnguin> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-aiptek/
<pwnguin> the whole lot of em. all 2
<tjaalton> heh
<tjaalton> silly options there.. Option "USB" is mandatory, so why is it not the default
<tjaalton> w00t, works!
<tjaalton> just need to calibrate
<tjaalton> somehow the udev rules file doesn't work right, I need to load the module manually
<tjaalton> eh, so starting any gtk app dumps the DDC data on the log, every time
<tjaalton> which means the logfile is going to grow rapidly
<tjaalton> ok, the tablet has some problems still, seems to lose the calibration too easily
<Q-FUNK> FYI we have a bug #255991
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255991 in xserver-xorg-video-geode "xf86-video-geode:  DDC probing broken on GX2/CS5535 since 2.9.0 (patch)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255991
<tjaalton> Q-FUNK: you can prepare a package and it will be sponsored
<Q-FUNK> tjaalton: ack.  thanks!
<jcristau> tjaalton: that's gtk calling XRRGetScreenResources on init, with the load detection and stuff that goes with it
<jcristau> that should be patched out...
<tjaalton> yeah, figured as much..
<tjaalton> what would possibly break without that :)
<jcristau> all gtk cares about is the screen geometry, and it can get that from xinerama
<tjaalton> cool
<tjaalton> I need to fix hotkey-setup to work without discover.. so I need to find out the vendor ID of the display driver. what would be the easiest way to do that?
<tjaalton> just grepping lspci output?
<tjaalton> yeah, just match Intel or ATI/AMD
<tjaalton> since the script does not need anything else
<crevette> hello there
<crevette> what should I expect from the new intel video upload ? better performance ?
<crevette> I've a bug actually where the screen become black after usplash (ie I can't see GDM), it is a known bug ?
<jcristau> yes. don't use usplash.
<crevette> :)
<tjaalton> crevette: a known kernel problem, related to uvesafb
<crevette> the only workaround is to disable uspash so
<tjaalton> yes
<johanbr> Are you guys aware of the keyboard breakage in Intrepid?
<tjaalton> yes?
<johanbr> My xorg log contains some funny snippets, such as (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)
<johanbr> http://nullinfinity.org/tmp/Xorg.0.log
<johanbr> The keyboard kind of works, but modifier keys and the arrow keys are very erratic.
<johanbr> I got the advice to delete xorg.conf, but then X wouldn't even start.
<tjaalton> is hal running?
<johanbr> yes
<tjaalton> and make sure you have set the keyboard model as evdev
<johanbr> I have
<tjaalton> ok, bug 255008 then
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255008 in xorg-server "Up arrow key mapped to Print [screen]" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255008
<johanbr> Alrighty. What about those weird lines in xorg.conf where it apparently tries to add my video bus as a keyboard?
<tjaalton> dunno, have to check the log
<tjaalton> ..and I love it when firefox offers to open files with less
<tjaalton> haha
<tjaalton> make sure you have the latest xserver-xorg-core installed
<tjaalton> yours is ubuntu2
<johanbr> I just noticed. I'll install the latest updates and report back. Thank you.
<tjaalton> cool
<tjaalton> xorg.conf would help too
<johanbr> http://nullinfinity.org/xorg.conf
<bryce> tjaalton: I fussed with that genius tablet more yesterday, but still no go.  going to try the wacom's today probably
<jcristau> johanbr: ignore the stuff about the video bus
<tjaalton> bryce: I created an fdi file for aiptek, it should work for those devices that are properly supported, but my 10000U probably isn't so there are some calibration issues
<johanbr> Alright, rebooting to see if this works.
<tjaalton> uh, his logfile loads nvidia and the conf lists fglrx
<johanbr> Things worked much better efter updates. :) Thanks.
<tjaalton> johanbr: how come your xorg.conf has fglrx and the logfile shows that nvidia was loaded?-)
<johanbr> tjaalton: Oh, I'm sorry. That must be the xorg.conf from my old laptop. :)
<tseliot> bryce, federico1: I have added another feature to the Xrandr C applet. Now after the apply button is clicked, the graphical representation of the outputs and the GUI in general are refreshed and reflect the current situation. It took me about 3 lines of C code ;)
<tseliot> any ideas as to how I can contribute patches to the project?
<federico1> tseliot: a patch to gnome-control-center, you mean?  just send it to me and I'll commit it
<federico1> bryce: do you have a  gnome svn account?
<federico1> tseliot: you can get an account, too
<tseliot> federico1: shall make separate patches? I mean, separate from the XKit part?
<Q-FUNK> tjaalton: debdiff attached to bug #255991 and ready to apply & upload to hardy-proposed.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255991 in xserver-xorg-video-geode "xf86-video-geode:  DDC probing broken on GX2/CS5535 since 2.9.0 (patch)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255991
<federico1> tseliot: yes, please, as xkit is not upstream yet
<tseliot> ok
<federico1> tseliot: (these changes don't depend on it, do they?)
<tseliot> federico1: no, they don't depend on anything but the c applet itself ;)
<federico1> ok, cool
<bryce_> morning
<tjaalton> evening :)
<bryce_> playing with brian's wiimote
<bryce_> brian, leann, gchaix and I are having an on-site downtown portland, and I had them bring all manner of oddball input devices to try out
<tjaalton> hehe
<tjaalton> I need to upgrade my home desktop to intrepid, so my kids can play with the aiptek (when it works properly..)
<bryce_> I've got an fdi for the genius btw
<bryce_> tseliot: here's your xorg.conf - https://devpad.canonical.com/~brian/bugs-with-xorgconf.html
<tjaalton> I forgot my laptop at work, the aiptek fdi is on it
<bryce_> s/xorg.conf/xorg.confs/
<tjaalton> that's not accessible by mere mortals :)
<tjaalton> but then again, tseliot is not :)
<bryce_> tseliot: so next step is to write a screenscraper to download all of them, then probably remove any duplicates
<bryce_> ah, let me copy over
<pwnguin> bryce_: speaking of wiimotes, i wonder if there's a set of media keys for volume , forward, etc
<tseliot> bryce, federico, seb128: I have submitted a patch which improves the Gnome Control Center: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=546969
<bryce_> could be
<ubottu> Gnome bug 546969 in Screen resolution "The GUI components do not always reflect the current situation" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<bryce_> tseliot: cool
<tseliot> bryce: that link requires a username and a password (which I don't have since I don't work for canonical)
<bryce_> hang on
<bryce_> http://bryceharrington.org/files/X/bugs-with-xorgconf.html
<bryce_> try that
<tseliot> bryce_: ok, I can access that page, thanks. I'll get them all with a script
<bryce_> kewl
<tseliot> bryce_: please keep that page online for a few days
<bryce_> sure thing
<tseliot> thanks
<bryce_> hmm, lotta EDID info being dumped into Xorg.0.log...  tjaalton I think you mentioned this yesterday?
<tjaalton> bryce: yep, it's gtk
<tjaalton> 12:21 < jcristau> tjaalton: that's gtk calling XRRGetScreenResources on init, with the load  detection and stuff that goes with it
<tjaalton> 12:22 < jcristau> that should be patched out...
<tjaalton> bryce: about bug 256142, the patch is already included
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256142 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Flickering with version 2.4.0" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256142
<tormod> bryce, hi, are you jamming X bugs?
<alex-weej_> http://alex-weej.blogspot.com/2008/08/sucata-run-2008.html
<alex-weej_> http://alex-weej.blogspot.com/2008/08/sucata-run-2008.html
<Jc2k> hi all
<Jc2k> oh god, alex-weej_ !
<alex-weej_> :S
<alex-weej_> i feel like a total gimp now
<alex-weej_> lol
<Jc2k> lol
<Jc2k> so i just upgraded one of my laptops to ibex
<Jc2k> when it goes into x, keyboard stops working
<Jc2k> there is no mouse either
<Jc2k> but keyboard works fine in console
<Jc2k> this is GNOME, and an upgrade from hardy not a fresh install
<johanbr> Jc2k: Make sure all your packages are up to date.
<Jc2k> johanbr: any changes in past 2 hours..
<Jc2k> its a fresh upgrade
<johanbr> What's your version of xserver-xorg-core?
<Jc2k> 2:1.4.99.906-1
<Jc2k> (secondary issue, it seems i can only get in to x if i boot in recovery mode and run startx manually.. booting normally yields a black screen)
<alex-weej_> before anyone else grills me for spam, sorry. "/amsg" works for all networks at once in X-Chat, CAUTION!
<johanbr> Jc2k: What's the -ubuntu suffix ? And what does Xorg.0.log say?
<Jc2k> ubuntu3
<Jc2k> anything to look for in log?
<Jc2k> hard to pastebin without browser (or even network)
<Jc2k> brb
<seb128> Jc2k: do you get the issue when you don't start GNOME? what videocard do you use?
<bryce_> wii works... although doesn't seem to show up in hal
<bryce_> tormod: yep we're jamming X bugs
<tormod> bryce_: have you got to update -ati?
<bryce_> tormod: ah, forgot; I'll work on that once I'm done with the wii
<tormod> bryce_: please cherry-pick the upstream fix for bug #148408 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 148408 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "[M6 LY] System lockup when switching VT's or Resume from Suspend" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148408
<Jc2k> seb128: its an intel chipset, one sec while i get the exact model
<bryce_> tormod: ok
<Jc2k> seb128: i think its a GMA 950
<tormod> bryce_: or just go for git head :)
<Jc2k> seb128: got any suggestions for testing x without gnome.. (no network on said laptop)
<bryce_> jc2k you could set your default window manager to xdm instead of gdm
<seb128> Jc2k: select the failsafe session in the gdm sessions list?
<bryce_> or start up X manually
<Jc2k> im in recovery mode
<Jc2k> because it freezes on a black screen
<Jc2k> otherwise
<Jc2k> so im at a console and typing startx
<Jc2k> it comes up with no mouse and no keyboard
<seb128> urg
<Jc2k> (well, ctrl+alt+del causes a shutdown)
<seb128> tried to move the xorg.conf away?
<Jc2k> yep
<seb128> really weird, I'm not an xorg guy though, maybe bryce has an idea
<Jc2k> (so to be clear, im not going through gdm)
<Jc2k> and xdm isnt installed, so i cant try that
<Jc2k> unless i battle with wireless
<Jc2k> *misses network manager*
<tormod> j
<tormod> Jc2k: this sounds like the hotplug fun. Try the ServerFlags option "AllowEmptyInput" "false"
<tjaalton> Jc2k: what version of hal?
<tjaalton> and disable usplash
<Jc2k> tjaalton: hal 0.5.11-3~ubuntu5
<tjaalton> I'm sick of this uvesafb bug :)
<tjaalton> Jc2k: setxkbmap -print
<Jc2k> tjaalton: and no usplash, because im booting in recovering mode to avoid a hang
<tjaalton> it's not hung
<tjaalton> the screen just stays blank
<tjaalton> disable usplash and reboot
<Jc2k> oh i see :)
<Jc2k> setxkbmap doesnt work withou an x screen
<tjaalton> right :)
<tjaalton> the xorg log would help too
<tjaalton> oh, and check that you have xserver-xorg-input-evdev installed
<Jc2k> kk
<tjaalton> gone for awhile->
<Jc2k> i have xserver-xorg-input-evdev
<Jc2k> going to reboot without usplash now
<bryce_> pwnguin: you mentioned with the wii, that you were curious about media keys for volume, forward, etc. - could you explain more?  The buttons seem mappable
<Jc2k> tjaalton: victory, disabling splash == working mouse too
<Jc2k> tjaalton: and kb
<Jc2k> :)
<pwnguin> bryce_: the buttons are mappable in cwiid (wminput)
<pwnguin> but i dont know the x multimedia keys
<pwnguin> it seems like they'd be more universal than setting up totem key bindings
<pwnguin> sometimes i need mplayer, and it uses different keys for actions
<bryce_> hmm, well the remote shows up in xinput list, so presumably you could map the buttons to whatever you want
<pwnguin> indeed
<pwnguin> btw, which program are you using?
<bryce_> wminput and wmgui
<bryce_> and xinput list to view the remote
<pwnguin> huh
<pwnguin> it uses uinput last i knew
<bryce_> right, that's the kernel module
<pwnguin> well, a kernel module
<pwnguin> wminput basically talks with that
<pwnguin> wminput reads from a set of config files to perform the mapping
<tormod> bryce_: did you talk with Brian about bughelper and ati bugs?
<tormod> btw would be awesome to have all (old and new) Xorg.0.log{.old} attachments forced to text/plain
<bryce_> tormod: yeah I asked kiko about that at the distro sprint a few weeks ago
<bryce_> calling brian...
<bryce_> -ati is built btw... I need to sync the changelogs and then will upload
<bdmurray> tormod: What did you have n mind?
<tormod> bdmurray: there are so many -ati bugs we want to mass-address with some "please try this and that etc" message
<bdmurray> tormod: right, that's easy what specific criteria did you want to use?  All New? All New and Confirmed?
<tormod> bdmurray: I haven't thought so much about it. Bryce would talk to you :)
<bryce_> tormod: -ati uploading
<tormod> bryce_: cool!
<bryce_> tormod: was easy, almost a sync, just one change to put forward
<tormod> the conflict/replace for -driver-ati ?
<bryce_> yup
<bryce_> should I forward that patch to debian?
<jcristau> we've never shipped that
<jcristau> and i thought ubuntu was gonna drop that diff after hardy anyway
<tormod> do we have -driver-ati in any supported release?
<bryce_> maybe like dapper or something
<bryce_> we don't ship it any longer
<tormod> yes, dapper which is 5 years LTS...
<tormod> 5 years on server that is? without X?
<jcristau> but aiui upgrades from dapper need to go through hardy, so they'd drop that package at that point
<jcristau> intrepid doesn't have to care
<tormod> jcristau: right
<tormod> bryce_: you did not cherry-pick that M6 fix?
<pwnguin> are we coming up on any big freezes?
#ubuntu-x 2008-08-09
<tormod> bryce, I started a little on the -ati bugs... a drop in the ocean
<tormod> shouldn't EXA be default for radeon soon?
<bryce_> yeah we need to switch over to that
<bryce_> should be more stable now than it was in hardy
<bryce_> btw, bdmurray says he'll wait until alpha-4 is out to do the script to request people retest against that
<bryce_> since alpha-3 doesn't include the latest version of the driver
<tormod> down to 2 New ati bugs now...
<tormod> zero New ati bugs!
<pwnguin> does anyone have an idea how to better work with wacom on reporting bugs?
<pwnguin> https://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&atid=525124&aid=2030106&group_id=69596
<ubottu> Sourceforge bug 2030106 "Erratic Pen movement on x41t laptop" [Pri: 5,Closed fixed] 
<pwnguin> that one is supposedly fixed upstream
<pwnguin> in another report the developer said:
<pwnguin> "It could be a mismatch between your OS and the linuxwacom version.  As a general rule of thumb, we recommend everyone upgrade to the latest linuxwacom release when there are issues with Wacom device.  If problem stays, post your questions to linuxwacom-discuss@lists.sourceforge.net before filing a bug.  This is the best (and fastest) way to get your problem resolved."
<tjaalton> great, bibblepro works on intrepid.. upgrade time
<tormod> bryce: RFC https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/ResponseRadeon
<pwnguin> tormod: needs more formatting ;)
<tormod> it's for pasting into bug reports.
<pwnguin> done
<tormod> thanks!
<pwnguin> well, it would be done if wiki wasnt ass slow
<tormod> it's done!
<tormod> after updating the wiki, it takes its time to mail notifications around. but the update is pretty much instantaneous
<pwnguin> anyways, im not a fan of canned responses
<tormod> pwnguin: it's better than no response... there are 170 ati bugs
<pwnguin> so you're going to work with all 170 reporters?
<pwnguin> you're a braver soul than I :)
<tormod> this canned response doesn't go to all 170 bugs :)
<tormod> but its probably usable for 20-30 of them
<tormod> and who said I will post it myself :)
<pwnguin> there's a new wacom release out
<pwnguin> claims to fix a few bugs reported it that are also in LP; how should I request a new version get brought into intrepid?
<pwnguin> bonus points for answers that don't involve waiting for debian developers who are three months behind
<tormod> is the old version based on debian?
<pwnguin> sometimes
<pwnguin> wacom-tools in ubuntu is kinda painful
<pwnguin> someone ages ago decided an epoch bump was a good idea
<pwnguin> now the importer is broke
<pwnguin> meanwhile, the debian maintainer is just a bit slow on new releases
<pwnguin> investigating a bit, it seems the openSuse guy broke wacom for us
<bryce> pwnguin: yeah I raised the slow-wiki issue in my call with mdz a few days ago.  He's going to speak with IS about it.
<pwnguin> hey bryce
<bryce> heya
<pwnguin> im kinda confused on how to deal with wacom
<pwnguin> people report bugs, but upstream wants them to build the latest and join the ML and so on =/
<bryce> got a pointer to the new upstream version?
<pwnguin> what type of pointer?
<bryce> url?
<pwnguin> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/linuxwacom/linuxwacom-0.8.1-2.tar.bz2
<pwnguin> thats the latest dev
<pwnguin> linuxwacom.sourceforge.net is the homepage, it's decent
<bryce> pwnguin: do you know how to build packages?  The next step if you don't want to wait for debian is to produce a new version of the package
<pwnguin> i do
<pwnguin> but im reading that it doesnt build on debian
<bryce> ah
<pwnguin> i havent tried yet, so maybe it's just forum people being forum people
<bryce> give it a shot, and if there's issues during build pastebin them and I'll take a look
<bryce> might be just dependency issues or autoconf stuff
<pwnguin> someone on their ml suggested that rolling back danny kukawka's patches fix things
<pwnguin> which is a bit aggrevating
<tjaalton> bah, so gnome-screensaver not starting seems to be a consolekit problem
<pwnguin> bugjam question: where do fglrx bugs that crash X go?
<jcristau> to hell
<pwnguin> more seriously, when they're reported against "xorg", what would be a better package
<pwnguin> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+bug/156480
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 156480 in xserver-xorg-driver-ati "ati-prop-driver, dualhead, X freezes" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<jcristau> seriously, they should go whatever provides fglrx, imo, or some other alias for /dev/null
<pwnguin> thats kinda the question
<pwnguin> what provides fglrx?
<jcristau> oh. no idea :)
 * pwnguin headdesks
#ubuntu-x 2008-08-10
<bryce> pwnguin: fglrx-installer
<pwnguin> pre intrepid?
<bryce> yes those can go to hell like jcristau suggests
<bryce> ;-)
<pwnguin> i'll add that to the report ;)
<bryce> actually they go against linux-restricted-modules-2.x.x
<bryce> but we'll likely do nothing about them
<tjaalton> right
<tjaalton> we probably should close them as wontfix and with a form message that says to report them to the upstream bugtracker
<tjaalton> same goes to nvidia
<tjaalton> nvidia users should use nvidia-bug-report.sh
<tjaalton> really, that should be the X team bug policy :)
#ubuntu-x 2009-08-03
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<dash1> Is it a well known bug that calling 'xrandr' with no arguments will garble the screen? (On i915 on up-to-date Karmic.) 
<bryce> dash1, no it is not
<dash1> OK. Do you want to know more about it now, or should I report it.
<bryce> report it
<dash1> Will do.
<dash1> bryce: Done. Bug #408432.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408432 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i915] 'xrandr' with no arguments garbles screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408432
<bryce> dash1, great thanks
<dash1> I also have a problem when the VGA cable is plugged in, in that the resolution is lower than max. I didn't mention this in the bug report, because I guess that is a separate issue.
<dash1> (This requires arguments to xrandr, to actually activate the external screen.)
#ubuntu-x 2009-08-04
<Sarvatt> woohoo
<Sarvatt> blender + dri2 = fixed
<bryce> heh, fedora patch from ajax:  xserver-1.5.99.902-sod-off-poulsbo.patch
<bryce> tjaalton, think we need http://cvs.fedoraproject.org/viewvc/rpms/xorg-x11-server/F-11/xserver-1.6.1-synaptics.patch?revision=1.1&view=markup ?
<tjaalton> bryce: if it's not in 1.6.3, sure
<bryce> tjaalton, have you plans to upgrade our mesa in karmic?
<tjaalton> bryce: to git master?
 * bryce nods
<tjaalton> heh, want to try compiz on your r6xx?-)
<bryce> iirc we need to coordinate a compatible api version for -ati, xserver, and kernel
<tjaalton> yes, at least if we are shooting for ati kms
<bryce> oh, debating about pulling a patch vs. waiting until we update
<bryce> yeah with ati kms I'd like to pull in a compatible set of things to enable that
<tjaalton> aiui there are some performance regressions when going kms
<bryce> tjaalton, bad?
<tjaalton> don't remember :) meaning that I can't find the reference
<tjaalton> I'm thinking about getting a fanless r6xx-based card for fun
<tjaalton> replacing the GF8600GT
<bryce> hmm
<bryce> I sort of wonder that we've gotten as far as we're likely to with ppas and need to put it in karmic proper for further testing
<tjaalton> yeah, could be
<bryce> tjaalton, I've uploaded a few fedora patches to xserver that looked safe, but keep an eye out
<bryce> tjaalton, there was also a virtualbox video autodetect patch which looked interesting, but I don't know that our vbox video driver is broken out in a way that'd work
<bryce> tjaalton, however I think it might help in solving the vbox crash you filed
<tjaalton> yeah it was automatic, and there are dozens of dupes of similar crashes
<bryce> last time I looked into vbox crashes it was just that they needed to rebuild against the newer xserver
<bryce> seems like that ought to be solved better... but I'm not sure who's responsible for vbox and haven't had time to investigate very far myself
<bryce> there's a couple wishlist bugs open on it in xorg
<tjaalton> there's the one requiring splitting the drivers out, and including it/them in -input/video-all
<tjaalton> could be that some of the crashers were due to 2.0.x in jaunty being unsupported with xserver 1.6, but it crashed in karmic too, which has vbox 3.0.x
<tjaalton> anyway, I think it's really something for the vbox devs to look at
<tseliot> bryce: I'm wondering if it's the case to update synaptics to 1.1.3 so as to get rid of two patches and gain this feature: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-input-synaptics/commit/?id=0c3fbceb1b2a18f92166fe75c44b5aaada693c4b
<bryce> tjaalton, yeah
<tjaalton> sweet, passively cooled HD4650 for 60EUR
<bryce> tseliot, sounds good to me - want to post a debdiff?
<bryce> tseliot, btw I put in a patch from fedora which sounded like it might help with a few recent synaptics regressions where synaptics stopped working
<tseliot> bryce: sure, I'll work on the debdiff. BTW are you in Dublin?
<bryce> tseliot, yep
<tseliot> ok, almost the same time zone
<bryce> hehe
<bryce> my sleep schedule is all screwed up tho
<tseliot> bryce: what patch were you referring to?
<tseliot> yay for jet-lag...
<bryce> tseliot, 180_fedora_no_synaptics_mouse_synthesis.patch:
<tseliot> bryce: is it in Karmic already?
<bryce> tseliot, just uploaded it about 10 min ago
 * bryce pushes in git too
 * tseliot updates his karmic pbuild
<tseliot> bryce: do we have a git repository?
<bryce> tseliot, yes for xserver, xorg, mesa, -evdev and libdrm
<bryce> tseliot, there is directions on our X wiki
<bryce> s/is/are/
<tseliot> aah, synaptics is not there, ok
<bryce> this looks like an interesting patch - http://cvs.fedoraproject.org/viewvc/rpms/xorg-x11-server/F-11/xserver-1.5.0-projector-fb-size.patch?revision=1.3&view=markup
<tseliot> bryce: that would affect any device. Intel + UXA should do something similar already. I'm not sure about -ati
<tseliot> which should be good
<tseliot> i.e. maybe we can drop my patch for g-s-d to set the virtual resolution
<bryce> well, something to keep in mind if we have bugs that would be fixed by it
 * tseliot nods
<tjaalton> bryce: kick kees to promote audit to main, so that xorg-server would actually build ;)
<tjaalton> I filed a bug about it a week ago
<kees> tjaalton: it's on the list this week, I swear!
<tjaalton> kees: hehe :)
<kees> we want it for apparmor too
<tjaalton> yeah, it surprised me that it wasn't in main already
<tjaalton> since without it you won't be able to see the logs
<tjaalton> aiui
<Sarvatt> woohoo that blender fix got pulled into mesa 7.5 branch too so no need to cherry pick it. 7.5.1 should be released any day now with it
<Sarvatt> nice being able to use blender on intel for the first time since january :D
<hyperair> what was wrong?
<Sarvatt> (without LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1 that is)
<hyperair> O_o
<Sarvatt> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/353763
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353763 in mesa "[i965gm] (Needs mesa >= 7.5.1) Blender is unusable with UXA (DRI2 bug)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Sarvatt> single buffered frontbuffer rendering was screwed up
<Sarvatt> dropdown menus didnt work
<Sarvatt> do you guys think i should package up libdrm 2.4.12 and -intel 2.8.0 for x-updates or should we leave it at 2.7.1? i'm really torn on what to do there, dropping EXA seems like a bad idea
<hyperair> ask on ubuntu-devel perhaps?
<Sarvatt> ack membership meeting in 1.5 hours and i have to run out and do a job, this will be cutting it close
<Sarvatt> well x-updates is part of ubuntu-x is why i asked here :D
<hyperair> heh well =p
<hyperair> i don't really know, i've got xorg-edgers anyway
<Sarvatt> yeah i'm thinking just put libdrm 2.4.12 on x-updates and leaving 2.8.0 to edgers, i've been keeping edgers as a stable repo for the past few months instead of bleeding edge (outside of mesa and drivers that is) mostly because of intel :D
<Sarvatt> xserver 1.7 still doesnt compile with kdrive xdmx and xvfb enabled :( it looks like Peter Hutterer is going to take over as release manager for it so it can get pushed out the door really soon here though
<Sarvatt> tjaalton: looks like no XKB2 for 7.5 going by #xorg-devel
<Sarvatt> hmm, anyone have any idea where I should start looking into this problem? http://sarvatt.com/downloads/Xorg.0.log xserver master is getting stuck in a loop starting up, cursor shows up then it restarts again, haven't had a chance to gdb it yet since this is my main machine and I've needed it. The one time I got it up the mouse wouldn't work no matter what I did (I let it loop for like 10 minutes until it started)
<Sarvatt> [dix] couldn't enable device 6
<Sarvatt> 3: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so [0x73882b]
<Sarvatt> 4: /usr/bin/X(XIChangeDeviceProperty+0x1d0) [0x8137e40]
<albert23> Sarvatt: I think you need -synaptics from git (input abi 7)
 * albert23 had the same problem earlier today
<Sarvatt> yeah it is
<Sarvatt> https://edge.launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/xorg-testing
<Sarvatt> i updated xserver since then so i dont have those specific dbg packages :(
<Sarvatt> echo 0x8137e40 | eu-addr2line -e ~/Desktop/Xorg
<Sarvatt> ../../xkb/ddxBeep.c:309
<Sarvatt> 	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
<albert23> Sarvatt: yes I see. I went from 7 July to todays version to fix it, so I also already had abi 7.
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: ah, bummer
<Sarvatt> i went from 07-22 to 08-01 there, there were a _ton_ of input changes around the 29th, guess i'll see if its fixed on master now and hope it was a server bug :D
<Sarvatt> i'm just worried its a ubuntu xserver patch that applies but interferes because that'll take alot of work to track down :D
<Sarvatt> RAOF: next time you upload xserver-xorg-video-nouveau, can you drop ARCHITECTURE="$(dpkg --print-installation-architecture)" from debian/xsfbs/xsfbs.sh? 
<Sarvatt> looks like get-orig-source doesnt grab anything from debian git so it kept it around
<Sarvatt> darn, anyone around that can say anything about my contributions for membership in #ubuntu-meeting?
<stgraber> bryce, bryce_away: ping
<stgraber> ignore that, it was for Sarvatt's membership though he provided a good IRC log that'll probably be as good as a testimonial :)
<tjaalton> heh, great
<bryce> ah sorry, was out to lunch with the desktop team
<bryce> Sarvatt, sorry about that, terrible timing that all of the canonical people who could vouch for you were out at company dinners tonight :-/
<bryce> Sarvatt, hope you got in ok anyway?
<Sarvatt> ohh, no worries, it was my mistake not asking for any testamonials on my wiki page in the first place. yep, got in because of the chat logs for #ubuntu-x luckily :)
<bryce> sweet
<bryce> congrats dude :-)
<Seveas> bryce, next time you tell someone to become a member, be a good boy and leave something on their wikipage as well :P
<bryce> Seveas, nah I'm a bad boy
#ubuntu-x 2009-08-05
<Sarvatt> hmm, still randomly getting this on boot (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Generic Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
<Sarvatt> instead of (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)
<Sarvatt> [   12.798399] atkbd.c: Spurious NAK on isa0060/serio0. Some program might be trying access hardware directly.
<Sarvatt> only getting it on the ubuntu kernels, wonder if its related to the mac mouse button emulation that i disable in mine
<Sarvatt> glad psmouse isnt built into the kernel at least, sudo rmmod psmouse && sudo modprobe psmouse fixes it
<Sarvatt> hmm, so about the idle screen blanks even when you arent idle..
<Sarvatt> in power management preferences, on battery power I have it set to put the display to sleep when inactive for 5 minutes and 5 minutes after starting g-p-m it idles no matter what
<Sarvatt> i wonder if its reading the GDM session's idle timer maybe?
<Sarvatt> g-p-m and devicekit-power dont work for me when they start with my session, but it works fine if i kill them and restart
<Sarvatt> restart devkit-power-daemon and gnome-power-manager that is
<Sarvatt> exactly 2 minutes after starting g-p-m I get this
<Sarvatt> TI:21:39:00	TH:0x8cee608	FI:gpm-idle.c	FN:gpm_idle_idletime_alarm_expired_cb,377
<Sarvatt>  - idletime alarm: 1
<Sarvatt> ohh didnt see there was a blog post about it by the g-p-m guy http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2009/07/30/accidental-blanking-and-gnome-power-manager/
<Sarvatt> so are ya planning on switching to --enable-xselinux in xserver once libaudit-dev is in main tjaalton?
<Sarvatt> bryce: 182_fedora_quirk_pea.patch is already in xserver 1.6.3 in debian git
<Sarvatt> since I'm not on pkg-xorg yet -- http://sarvatt.com/downloads/0001-debian-control-adjust-build-dep-epoch-numbers-to-the.patch
<Sarvatt> little problem with the package versions in debian/control for xserver since the last debian merge
<Sarvatt> applied for pkg-xorg, put that off for too long
<Sarvatt> ahh nice, looks like they fixed up dmx on xserver master now too so that might compile again
<Sarvatt> would it be worthwhile to create new branches on things for experimental packages on alioth maybe? like ubuntu-experimental or something, to put future updates in so the main branch can stay close to the release?
<Sarvatt> just thinking it would be nice to be able to move all this xorg 7.5 stuff into git somewhere so I wouldnt have to have such complicated scripts to alter the current releases, some things need a huge amount of changes
<Sarvatt> maybe I should look into doing it via bzr as much as I would prefer git, might be intruding on things too much doing that
<Sarvatt> alot of the packages dont even have ubuntu branches in the first place
<Sarvatt> so many options, i dont know what would work.. ideally i'd like to just have debian/ for about 20 packages somewhere that I can dump on top of fdo git to build packages from
<Sarvatt> anyone familiar with bzr and git both? is it possible to set it up so I can merge remote git repo tags into a bzr branch somehow?
<Sarvatt> bryce_away: dont know if you saw, but xorg-server isnt building on karmic because of the libaudit-dev not being in main thing, it's built with --disable-selinux so even if it got in main it'd still be unused so maybe you want to just comment the build-dep out?
<Sarvatt> libaudit-dev is only used for the xselinux extention
<virtuald> sarvatt: maybe bzr-git in universe
<Sarvatt> yeah i'm looking at that now. cant find any documentation on it but it looks like i can just interact with the git repo with bzr commands, it added the bzr directory under .git
<virtuald> ok
<Sarvatt> thanks for the tip :)
<virtuald> 8]
<Sarvatt> ahh i dont get bzr.. started making branches on ~xorg-edgers with just debian/ for things but like theres no projects set up for the libs to push to
<Sarvatt> like bzr push bzr+ssh://sarvatt@bazaar.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/xorg-server/git-packaging worked, but bzr push bzr+ssh://sarvatt@bazaar.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/libx11/git-packaging doesnt because theres no libx11 project, not sure what the right way to do it would be
<Sarvatt> guess it should be ~xorg-edgers/xorg-server/libx11/git-packaging
<Sarvatt> ah think i got it worked out, will use the xorg-server project for everything and just commit the branches as xorg-server/<package>
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: no need to bump those :)
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: and the selinux-thing should be fixed in debian too
<tjaalton> it's waiting for audit to be moved in main, yes
<tjaalton> a MIR has been filed, and it should be handled this week
<tjaalton> bryce: an idea; the package versions page doesn't show epochs, but maybe it could? add those after comparing the version to upstream
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: well, most of the epochs are bumped in debian too
<bryce> tjaalton, I think I took them out because it bloated the size of the page; out of curiosity why do you need them?
<tjaalton> bryce: ok, just to see which were different, but maybe it's not too important
<tjaalton> iow, scratch that
<bryce> okie
<Sarvatt> we have alot of stuff with epochs bumped above debian though, dont want to bump them in build deps? i went through and checked every versioned dep in there and those were the ones we had a higher epoch on. noticed it because i have to be alot pickier with xserver master because like, we need libxi >=1.2.99.1 and our 2:1.2.1-2ubuntu1 is higher than libxi-dev (>= 1:0.99.1)..
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: check again, there aren't that many
<tjaalton> those were never bumped in the debian version either
<Sarvatt> because debian has the lower epochs and doesnt need it bumped? i'm confused
<Sarvatt> most all of the libs are 2: on ubuntu and 1: in debian
<tjaalton> no, for instance x11proto-fixes-dev has epoch in debian too
<tjaalton> +an
<tjaalton> I bumped those in debian ~2 years ago
<tjaalton> some remained, since they never had new releases, like some protos
<Sarvatt> i didnt touch anything that wasnt a higher epoch in ubuntu than debian, checked every versioned package in the build deps
<Sarvatt> (in http://sarvatt.com/downloads/0001-debian-control-adjust-build-dep-epoch-numbers-to-the.patch)
<Sarvatt> ah i see what you mean
<Sarvatt> sorry, its late and i'm slow :)
<tjaalton> heh
<tjaalton> only x11proto-damage-dev from that list has an epoch in ubuntu where debian doesn't
<tjaalton> and that's waiting in git
<tjaalton> waiting for a reason to upload it, since there hasn't been a new version in ages
<Sarvatt> looks like i was adjusting build dep versions without bumping the epochs for a few things on xserver master last month then, shoot
<Sarvatt> yep  libxi-dev (>= 1:1.2.99.1) ugh
<tseliot> bryce, tjaalton, jcristau: shouldn't zapping be on by default now?  It's not on in Karmic, and I don't seem to be able to change its behaviour through xkb
<tseliot> http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg-devel/2009-April/000626.html
<tjaalton> tseliot: should be yes
<tjaalton> I can't make it work either.. hmm
<tseliot> setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp should do it but it doesn't
<jcristau> that's because karmic has an old server
<tseliot> so I was wondering if some package has to be updated first
<tseliot> aah, my assumption was right then
<tjaalton> jcristau: it's not on 1.6.x?
<jcristau> it's in 1.6.2
<tjaalton> heh
<jcristau> so it's kees' fault ;)
 * tseliot thought we already had 1.6.2...
<jcristau> xserver-xorg-core | 2:1.6.1.901-2ubuntu2 |        karmic | amd64, i386
 * tseliot nods
<tjaalton> maybe I'll merge 1.6.3 and drop the audit dep for now, since selinux-support is disabled anyway :)
<tseliot> tjaalton: 1.6.3 would be nice to have. It should be just a few bug fixes (which are more than welcome)
 * tseliot thinks it would be wise for Karmic to have 1.6.3 instead of 1.7.x
<tjaalton> could be
<bryce> tseliot, yeah I think it's pretty clear we should stick with 1.6.3
<tseliot> ;)
<bryce> I've queried a bunch of people / driver maintainers / etc. and no one seems to have a strong interest in 1.7
<tseliot> XI2 is very interesting but definitely not critical for Karmic
 * tseliot has yet to study XI2...
<tseliot> s/critical for/critical to/
<jcristau> Sarvatt: added to pkg-xorg.  i'm assuming you'll work with timo/bryce for the ubuntu branches.  if at some point you want to get something in one of the debian branches, best is to get in touch with #debian-x on oftc.  have fun! :)
<tjaalton> bryce: if we decide here and now that karmic will stick to 1.6.3, I'll upgrade my desktop right away :)
<tjaalton> er, 1.6.x
<bryce> tjaalton, ok let's make it official.
<bryce> tjaalton, I've run it by pitti and he thumbs-upped it too
<bryce> tjaalton, if you want to merge in 1.6.3 this week go for it, otherwise I'll try to get to it either later this week or next
<bryce> not getting so much done here at the sprint, because people keep asking for X help ;-)
<jcristau> tjaalton: removing the build dep makes sense to me, if you're not enabling xselinux :)
<bryce> new -fglrx 8.632 uploaded to karmic
<tseliot> bryce: heh, I guess you're the only one with X super powers there ;)
<bryce> apparently
<bryce> ok reboot time
<Unggnu> hi all
<bryce> heya Unggnu
<Unggnu> Is the compiz ready radeon r600/r700 driver in the edgers repository?
<Unggnu> hi bryce
<Unggnu> The new intel driver works great besides of an error message and an additional option to get textured video working without tearing.
<bryce> great
<Unggnu> Do anyone else still have tearing problems with textured video?
<bryce> Unggnu, do you have upstreamed bugs for those two issues?
<Unggnu> yes
<bryce> great
<Unggnu> at least partly
<Unggnu> http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20664
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 20664 in Driver/intel "implement vblank sync'd GL buffer swap" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed]
<Unggnu> this is fixed but I still got the tearing
<Unggnu> so someone mentioned an additional option which worked great
<Unggnu> I am not sure if they make it standard though
<bryce> yeah we've gotten more caught up with -intel than I think we've ever been.  Pretty much all remaining issues seem known upstream so hopefully they keep pounding them down.
<Unggnu> More important is the KMS video overlay problem
<Unggnu> http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20901
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 20901 in DRM/Intel "please port video overlay to KMS" [Enhancement,New]
<Unggnu> I guess it is a huge problem for pre i915 cards
<Unggnu> KMS lets everything really look professional
<Unggnu> The screen is up after one second after resume from suspend
<jcristau> i8xx has other issues anyway...
<Unggnu> jcristau: yes
<Unggnu> They kicked already the support for i815 afaik
<Unggnu> Is there somebody working on it?
<jcristau> what do you mean?
<Unggnu> The Intel developers doesn't support i815 anymore afaik
<bryce> I've seen comments from a couple community people indicating interest in working on 810/815 code, but haven't seen patches
<Unggnu> *don't
<jcristau> Unggnu: ah, that.  well, otoh they're not breaking it either.
<tjaalton> bryce: ok then, I'll merge it today
<bryce> tjaalton, thanks
<Unggnu> jcristau: If they don't do anything on it anymore they are basically breaking it because it has no exa, uxa and kms
<jcristau> so it's probably better off on that front than 830-class :)
<Unggnu> ok, maybe exa
<tjaalton> jcristau: yeah I don't think it buys much, at least no-one has asked for it
<Unggnu> I hope that they got some time for it as soon the whole switching process is done (if it will ever be done :D )
<jcristau> Unggnu: no.  not even exa.  which makes it even harder to break.
<Unggnu> jcristau: Xaa doesn't work anymore, at least with i915. You got many artifacts and stuff like this
<Unggnu> I don't know if this is better with i815 with current X
<jcristau> so you use shadowfb and everything's fine
<Unggnu> ok
<jcristau> it's not fast, but then you have an i810 so..
<Unggnu> Is this automatically done?
<jcristau> no idea
<jcristau> it's not like there are many users of that around still
<Unggnu> Maybe but Linux is often mentioned to support older hardware
<Unggnu> especially with OSS
<jcristau> that was probably true, once upon a time.  today, not so much.  or at least it requires some work.
<Unggnu> I got huge problems with modesetting and i815 or i850. I don't know if they ever got fixed.
<bryce> i850?
<Unggnu> what's after i815? :)
<jcristau> 830
<Unggnu> then i830, don't know
<Unggnu> The intel driver doesn't worked at all so we needed the old i810
<Unggnu> and it worked only sometimes
<jcristau> but then again once upon a time you had to buy year-old hardware to get drivers in linux
<Unggnu> yes, this isn't the case anymore at least for intel
<Unggnu> What is the status with KMS and radeon 600/700?
<Unggnu> Is it very complicated to port the modesetting code from X to the Kernel?
<tjaalton> it's not just the modesetting part, but the plumbing needed for that
<Unggnu> I am still waiting for my first Linux bluescreen :D
<Unggnu> One remaining problem if X crashes is still that it keeps the keyboard locked so I can't really do anything except of connecting through network or restarting with acpi keys.
<Unggnu> It would be great if this issue could be also fixed. At least I now see the console again if X crashes thanks to KMS.
<Unggnu> So is an current radeon SVN driver in the xorg-edgers package?
<Unggnu> With 3D support for the r600/r700?
<tjaalton> sarvatt would know
<Unggnu> I hope that it also has support for powerplay. The fan noise of the bigger cards can turn you mad
<tjaalton> passive cooling ftw
<Unggnu> :)
<Unggnu> I already underclocked and undervoltage it through the firmware to make it somehow manageable :)
<Unggnu> The FGLRX has support for powerplay but it is too buggy
<bryce> superm1, do you know if -fglrx 8.632 is supposed to build on hardy?  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29926343/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.fglrx-installer_2%3A8.632-0ubuntu1~xup~1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Sarvatt> jcristau: appreciate it, and thanks for the info!
<Sarvatt> Unggnu: you're on your own with that one, you need to build new radeon kernel modules and be using a 2.6.28 kernel to get it all working pretty much
<Unggnu> Sarvatt: ok, thx
<Sarvatt> way too intrusive to put into edgers right now, but the r600 mesa driver is built
<Unggnu> Btw. what change exactly has made Gnome so fast?
<Unggnu> I mean it switches directly from GDM to Gnome since Jaunty
<Unggnu> Was this upstream or Ubuntu specific?
<Sarvatt> i just have no interest in setting in up so early at least until it runs right under current kernels and noone else is stepping up to do it, you could do it with a drm-snapshot package though
<Unggnu> Sarvatt: I understand this, I just wanted to know
<Sarvatt> i'm guessing upgrading from the version of gdm that dated back to hardy in karmic did it :D
<Sarvatt> or was it pre-hardy even
<Unggnu> I don't know, the boost came with Jaunty afaik
<Unggnu> if it is preloaded one time and you logout and login the desktop is there in one second
<Unggnu> KDE isn't nearby since this changes
<Unggnu> *these
<Unggnu> And in Karmic it even looks much smoother thanks to KMS
<Unggnu> With the .30 kernel in Karmic I got 10 seconds boot time but now I am back to 15
<Unggnu> according to bootchart, the actual time is higher
<Sarvatt> oh, thats odd, you're the first person I've talked to that saw a speed boost in gnome startup in jaunty, I had a good 30 second pause added to all of my machines after x started in jaunty personally :(
<Unggnu> Really?
<Unggnu> I just remember login out and login again takes quite some time to show the desktop
<Unggnu> after cold boot the desktop is there in five to ten seconds after X start I guess
<Sarvatt> yeah there was something really wrong there, it wasnt specific to any of my machines either. karmic looks slower on a bootchart but you can interact with it WAY earlier so it feels faster
<Unggnu> Karmic is the first which makes Compiz 100% usable without penalties, at least with intel hardware
<Unggnu> with working textured video and so on
<Unggnu> and the animation are much more smoother
<Sarvatt> i was getting around 22 second boots in jaunty, but couldnt do anything until over a minute, karmic is showing 31 seconds on bootchart but i have a cursor up after like 20
<Unggnu> KWin looks really great with Karmic
<Unggnu> Haha, like XP
<Unggnu> Still, my mothers laptop has to stick with Hardy because of several penalties and it is really stable. I hope that Karmic hasn't this issues anymore.
<Sarvatt> whoa, xserver master almost fully compiles now http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29926738/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.xorg-server_2%3A1.6.99.1%2Bgit20090805.95b678e6-0ubuntu0sarvatt_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Sarvatt> i've been having to disable kdrive xephyr xvfb dmx and xnest all this time
<Unggnu> i am off, ciao
<tjaalton> xserver 1.6.3-1u1 uploaded
<bryce> yay
<tjaalton> test-built too
<bryce> reboot time
<tseliot> \o/
<Sarvatt> argh, such silly little mistakes, looks like its working right again at least http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/ppa-purge/ubuntu/revision/4?start_revid=4
<tjaalton> ok, my desktop booted to karmic just fine
<tjaalton> and with 1.6.3 zapping works again :)
 * bryce updates
<bryce> reboot brb
<tseliot> tjaalton: thanks a lot :-)
<Sarvatt> nice, dmx is the only thing that doesnt work on xserver master now, they are really trying to push it out the door now that fedora people took over :)
<Sarvatt> darnit, i versioned xorg-server as 1.6.3+git instead of ~git on edgers, didnt mean to do that
<Sarvatt> just libdrm mesa and ati that need to be +git since its built with libdrm-radeon1
<Sarvatt> btw I started pushing the debian/ packaging for stuff on launchpad incase the libdrm-radeon1 changes are useful or anything
<Sarvatt> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/
<Sarvatt> easier to just keep debian/ around and apply it on top of fdo git than keep up with the crazy amount of hooks for auto-xorg-git i need to package xorg 7.5 components
<bryce> Sarvatt, are the -ati and mesa in xorg-edgers built with libdrm-radeon1 ?
<Sarvatt> yep
<Sarvatt> the libdrm changes to build libdrm-radeon1 are here -- http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/xorg-server/libdrm/files/head%3A/debian/
<bryce> excellent
<Sarvatt> they could be incorrect but things work, was my first time really packing a new library so I might have missed something
<bryce> Sarvatt, how much testing do you think it's gotten so far?
<Sarvatt> tooons
<jcristau> libdrm-radeon1.install should probably have the full soname in the glob instead of just .so.*, but apparently that's wrong for the other libs too, so not your fault :)
<Sarvatt> more people bugging me about ati KMS in edgers than intel by far
<bryce> Sarvatt, how do you feel about us moving it into Karmic proper now?
<Sarvatt> i'm unsure about how this situation should be handled though, I couldnt find it in any of the debian library packaging guides
<Sarvatt> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/xorg-server/libdrm/annotate/head%3A/debian/libdrm-nouveau1.symbols
<bryce> would be nice to have some KMS-ified -ati in by Alpha-4 to get increased testing on
<Sarvatt> when symbols are removed should the missing lines be added, or just removed completely?
<bryce> tjaalton, ^^ your opinion too?
<jcristau> Sarvatt: when public symbols are removed, the soname (and package name) should be changed
<Sarvatt> ah hah! thats what I thought but I thought I saw libdrm-nouveau1 have symbols dropped on the last api bust and the package didnt increase, must have been mistaken
<jcristau> libdrm-nouveau is known unstable though, so i guess upstream isn't very careful with that
<Sarvatt> bryce: there are some issues I'd be worried about but I think it would be a good thing to do :)
<Sarvatt> like, xserver-xorg-video-ati hasn't compiled against xserver 1.6.2+ for a month now when libdrm-radeon1 exists
<Sarvatt> i've been doing that nasty hack that makes it incompatable with older (or master branch) xservers on edgers
<bryce> Sarvatt, -ati doesn't build against libdrm-radeon1?  that sounds fairly serious...?
<Sarvatt> just with server 1.6 branch
<bryce> hrm
<jcristau> the dri2 api change?
<bryce> well since we decided earlier today to stick with 1.6.x, that sounds like a blocker
<Sarvatt> yeah
<Sarvatt> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-ati/tree/src/radeon_dri2.c
<jcristau> that should be a fairly trivial fix, i think
<Sarvatt> in there, i've been just changing every instance of DRI2BufferPtr to DRI2Buffer2Ptr so it works with server 1.6 branch
<bryce> Sarvatt, via a patch?
<Sarvatt> but that looks like it would break non server 1.6 branch
<bryce> Sarvatt, any problems with mesa in making it built against libdrm-radeon1?
<Sarvatt> none, they've actually been breaking non libdrm-radeon1 mesa 7.6 way more than the KMS one :D
<bryce> hah
<bryce> so is this mesa a branch of mesa, or the mesa main branch?
<Sarvatt> just mesa master
<Sarvatt> probably will branch off in a few weeks?
<bryce> Sarvatt, would merging that mesa master risk breaking -intel or other drivers?
<Sarvatt> i havent had any issues with intel on 7.6 since may updating it almost daily at least, but there has been a bunch of times where i packaged it just to find a "revert last commit it broke things" an hour later
<Sarvatt> mostly radeon though :D
<bryce> Sarvatt, I'm trying to gage if we should pull the full mesa snapshot, or tease out just the -ati relevant bits (which could be hard)
<Sarvatt> like a mesa-snapshot for radeon that diverts mesa 7.5?
<superm1> bryce, i wasn't aware of any failures on hardy, is that the only one that failed?
<Sarvatt> there is no x710 xarch for hardy in fglrx-installer?
<Sarvatt> if i'm reading the rules right
<superm1> oh right! did you do a --build-package Ubuntu/hardy for the hardy build?
<bryce> superm1, karmic and jaunty seemed to go through fine
<Sarvatt> ifeq ($(DISTRO),hardy)
<Sarvatt>         XARCH   := x710
<superm1> or did you just sent the karmic/ajunty build to hardy PPA
<bryce> superm1, oh no, didn't think to try that.  Okay I'll give that a go
<Sarvatt> robert@ubuntu-9{/opt/source/xorg-pkg-tools/fglrx-installer-8.632}:ls
<Sarvatt> arch  debian  etc  lib  opt  usr  x740  x740_64a
<Sarvatt> ah you guys got it :D
<bryce> yeah just set it in the changelog
<superm1> bryce, well a different build happens for hardy because they have an extra x710 directory for that X server
<bryce> Sarvatt, ok so I think what I'm going to do is put these three packages into the kms ppa for xswat and solicit some additional testing, then hopefully if nothing majorly crazy happens, get them uploaded to Karmic in time for alpha-4
<Sarvatt> sounds good :) to be honest I feel non KMS mesa 7.6 is the way to go if I used it alot. it doesnt seem like the KMS performance is going to be anywhere near non KMS in 2.6.31 and 7.6 is _alot_ better off than 7.5 and under on my 9200 mobility at least
<jcristau> yeah radeon-rewrite was merged after 7.5 so i guess that's an improvement
<jcristau> don't know how solid it is, but..
<Ng> I'm sure I asked about this before, so I apologise for wasting everyone's time... disappearing animated mouse pointers in karmic. bug in xserver-xorg?
<Ng> or -intel? (so I know where to search/file/subscribe)
<bryce> Ng, don't remember seeing it in -intel
<Ng> it's just the animated ones, so loading folders in t'bird, or pages in f'fox makes it disappear. I found similar reports against -nvidia back in the gutsy era which seemed to relate to compiz desktop zooming, which I've disabled to see if it helps
<Ng> I'll restart properly later with the new xserver to see if that makes any difference
<Sarvatt> do they flicker constantly while animated?
<Sarvatt> or disappear completely?
<Sarvatt> and do you see a box shaped green block of corruption where the cursor should be when it happens sometimes? :)
<Ng> Sarvatt: disappear completely
<Ng> Sarvatt: I've never seen them flicker or be a green block
<Ng> as soon as it goes back to the normal mouse pointer it appears normally again
<Sarvatt> both with and without compiz? this is in gnome? happens with every cursor theme? 
<Ng> I've not tested without compiz, I use gnome, I've never changed cursor theme ;)
<Ng> but I can do some other testing
<Sarvatt> could be so many things, was just trying to narrow it down a little
<Sarvatt> i'm pointing my finger at compiz first though since thats always where my problems come from :)
<Ng> Sarvatt: yeah, I'll see if I can figure out exactly when it starts and try some combinations :)
<Sarvatt> just finding something to animate my darn cursor to test things was a challenge in itself :D
<Sarvatt> since most things that do load alot faster the second time
<Ng> hehe
<Ng> my laptop has a feeble CPU, and my IMAP folders are insane ;)
<Sarvatt> guess i should have installed a mail client, i was just opening apps and could only use the first open to look at it since everything loads faster after that :D
 * Ng files a bug that Sarvatt has an excessively fast PC
<Sarvatt> .....it's an atom cpu
<Sarvatt> :D
<hyperair> fast hard disk then
<Sarvatt> the corruption i was trying to see only happens like every 15 seconds of animation or so
<bryce> ok, I've got the three packages put into the kms ppa - https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/kms
<bryce> redid the -ati merge to use the Ubuntu debian/ directory and tweaked the mesa one a bit
<bryce> tomorrow will try to do some testing on it, then hopefully get it in maybe friday or next week early
<bryce> cya
<Sarvatt> ah yeah probably dont want to enable the r600 driver, i was just enabling it for the heck of it since it theoretically works if people go and use the external drm kernel modules for it
<Sarvatt> see ya bryce, will point people to that ppa 
<Sarvatt> woohoo @ubuntu email works now, time to mess with my keys
<virtuald> is it some way possible to make kms choose my preferred resolutions?
<Sarvatt> wish I knew the answer to that because it would solve alot of problems :)
<Sarvatt> hyperair: are you around by any chance?
<bryce> heya Sarvatt
<Sarvatt> heyo, whats up bryce?
<bryce> ah, just got back from exploring the city.
<Sarvatt> out of town?
<Sarvatt> ohh in dublin?
<bryce> yup
<Sarvatt> i loved it over there, lived in glasgow a few years ago and took a few trips over there. fun trying to interact with the locals huh? :)
<hyperair> Sarvatt: what's up?
<Sarvatt> didnt realize the sprint thing was a physical meeting
<Sarvatt> i figured it out hyperair, was going to ask a question about gpg keys and adding new email addresses to it but it turned out to be easier than i thought
<Sarvatt> thank ya though, sorry to bother
<hyperair> hahah okay
<bryce> Sarvatt, yeah we were having our after-lunch colloquium, but the presenters were having some projector problems
<bryce> actually no it wasn't after lunch, it was in the morning 9am
<bryce> and some random red-faced guy from elsewhere in the hotel wandered by, poked his head in, and started lecturing the room about random delusional things
<bryce> we all sat in rapt attention, then someone asked if the guy was from the kernel team
<Sarvatt> LOL
#ubuntu-x 2009-08-06
<Sarvatt> ah sweet, xserver master PPA working great here again and ppa-purge is completely removing edgers and xorg-testing the right way now. think i'm going to move this PPA over to xorg-edgers team or just plain edgers when a RC comes out
<Sarvatt> http://sarvatt.com/downloads/ppa-purge-example.txt
<Sarvatt> even removing the non-existant packages now
<bryce> has anyone had a chance to test the kms ppa I posted yesterday?
<tjaalton> bryce: not me, lacking the hw
<bryce> think I'm going to put together a usb key and have folks here at the sprint test
<bryce> tjaalton, could you take a peek at this if it is correct?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/248535/
<bryce> Sarvatt, do you think it would be worthwhile to include one of apw's kernels in the kms ppa?
<bryce> looks like it's based on 2.6.31-4.22 maybe that's old
<bryce> booting to test myself... bbiab
<tseliot> hey bryce
<virtuald> where is the kms ppa and is the difference just a config option using kms by default?
<bryce> tseliot, heya
<bryce> virtuald, the ppa is in the ubuntu-x-swat project
<bryce> I'm running it right now
<bryce> doing a dist-upgrade presently because dbus isn't launching
<virtuald> ok
<bryce> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/kms
<virtuald> didn't i see a linux package last time i looked?
<bryce> use the stock kernel
<bryce> I've asked apw for if he wants us to test with a new kernel, still awaiting reply
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> this is the "kms ppa" i saw linux in: https://launchpad.net/~apw/+archive/red
<virtuald> afk
<tjaalton> bryce: looks about right
<bryce> tjaalton, thanks
<Sarvatt> bryce: should be fine without, linus puled the radeon drm stuff in that into 2.6.31-rc5
<bryce> ok
<bryce> apw has a 2.6.31-6ish kernel coming (still building)
<bryce> btw ppa-purge seems to not be working reliably.  it'll comment out stuff from /etc/apt/sources.list but didn't actually revert back the packages
<bryce> was thinking I could include mention of it in my blog post, but since it seems to not always work correctly I left it out; people will need to revert manually
<Sarvatt> even the updated one? i updated it yesterday to fix some bugs
<Sarvatt> it wouldnt read any extra options before 
<virtuald> it didn't remove libdrm-radeon1 for me today when i purged edgers, maybe because i didn't purge the old radeon-kms ppa
<Sarvatt> ah yeah if you have multiple ppas with the same files newer than the distro it uses whats left when you remove the other
<Sarvatt> it just does an apt-get install package/dist for every file you have installed from the ppa
<Sarvatt> after removing the source and running an apt-get update
<Sarvatt> you downgraded to the radeon-kms ppa packages in that case
<Sarvatt> can just run it again with sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers -p radeon-kms -v to revert that too
<virtuald> ok i'll try that
<Sarvatt> think im gonna remove the -v and make it always show that info
<virtuald> i didn't use -v and it said twice that it kept libdrm-radeon1 :>
<Sarvatt> yeah thats apt-get failing
<syn-ack> I really need to check the /list more often. :P
#ubuntu-x 2009-08-07
<tseliot> tjaalton: have you tried nouveau with old nvidia cards? Does it work?
<tseliot> old = Riva TNT, TNT2, GeForce, and some GeForce 2 GPUs
#ubuntu-x 2009-08-08
<Grantbow1> In Jorge's twitter about ATI KMS testing http://identi.ca/notice/7729355 he directs people to http://www2.bryceharrington.org:8080/drupal/node/86 which links to https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/kms that only links to an Intel-specific page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<Grantbow1> My testing on my Thinkpad T42 using rv200 Mobility Radeon 7500 fails with KMS on both the stock -5 and PPA -6 kernels. I have to set radeon.modeset=0 to get any display at all.  What is the best way to file the bug?
#ubuntu-x 2009-08-09
<AnAnt> Hello, are ATI drivers free or proprietary?
<AnAnt> in other words, does ATI provide free (open-source) drivers ?
<Ng> fglrx is ATI's proprietary driver
<Ng> but there are free drivers for some/most of their hardware, but they're less feature complete at this point
<AnAnt> ok, thanks
<micahg> Hi, is it possible to get greater than 2048x2048 on an INtel graphics chipset?
#ubuntu-x 2010-08-09
<tjaalton> RAOF: hmm, don't see xorg-server uploaded yet?-)
<RAOF> tjaalton: GAH!
<tjaalton> need a sponsor?
<tjaalton> those input drivers need a rebuild then
<RAOF> tjaalton: Once I've got all the reverse dependencies in order, yeah.
<tjaalton> RAOF: ok, ping me when done, I'll be around
<RAOF> They were *meant* to go to my staging area, but this box hasn't had my “ubuntu is not the default upload location” dput.cf
<tjaalton> ah, hehe
<RAOF> No, more grr.  Frustrating.
<tjaalton> well, that happens ;)
<vish> tseliot: hi , any news about Bug #386017 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 386017 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Brushing right-edge of trackpad causes clipboard to paste text (affects: 7) (dups: 2) (heat: 57)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/386017
<tseliot> vish: no, sorry, I'm not working on it
<vish> tseliot: oh , ok..
<tseliot> I'm too busy with other work
<tseliot> it's not that I wouldn't like to fix that bug
<vish> ;)
<RAOF> tseliot: Do you have any news on when the proprietary drivers will be available that work against Xserver 1.9?
<tseliot> RAOF: yes, can we discuss this in private
<tseliot> ?
<RAOF> ”glx: dri2InvalidateBuffers() needs the X drawable XID not the GLX one.  This never ceases to entertain.”
<RAOF> cnd: You wanted a -dbg package on xserver-xorg-input-evdev.  Is there something that the -dbgsym packages don't provide?
<RAOF> tjaalton: www.cooperteam.net/Packages is almost ready for your sponsoring pleasure.  You know the order things need to go in.
<cnd> RAOF, no, I didn't know there was a -dbgsym for it
<cnd> are you sure it's there?
<RAOF> cnd: Everything in the archive gets a -dbgsym for free, and the long-standing “build -dbgsym packages in PPAs” bug has just moved to fix-committed.
<cnd> ahhh!
<RAOF> You need to add the dbgsym repository, though.  wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash is the documentation, I think.
<cnd> yeah
<cnd> I thought I looked there and couldn't find it though
<cnd> but maybe my problem was just the ppa issue
<cnd> RAOF, have you uploaded xorg-server yet?
<tjaalton> RAOF: ok, the server is missing?
<RAOF> ...of course it is.
<tjaalton> hmm?
<RAOF> Let me just push that, and xorg, and the final 3 DDXs.
<tjaalton> ah
<tjaalton> so the order is xorg-server, drivers, and finally xorg
<tjaalton> if there are no libs/protos to upload?
<tjaalton> i'm sooo behind all of this :)
<RAOF> There are no libs/protos required.
<tjaalton> good
<RAOF> Yup, that's the order.
<RAOF> I'll be going to bed about now, so if you don't have time or would like me to be around during the upload process it can wait 'till tomorrow morning when I bug people in my own timezone for sponsorship.
<tjaalton> I can upload them, but would like to know when they all are there first ;)
<tjaalton> the server seems to have appeared
<tjaalton> or: what are still missing, so I'll know when to upload
<tjaalton> I'll wget the whole dir then
<RAOF> I'm just uploading xorg now; then I'll double-check that everything's there.
<tjaalton> cool
<RAOF> That looks like it!
<RAOF> tjaalton: That looks like everything, except for (re)rebuilds for the 3 input drivers I accidentally uploaded earlier.
<RAOF> Go for your life - I'm off to bed.
<tjaalton> ok, no-one uses those anyway ;)
<tjaalton> night!
<cnd> RAOF, so you've uploaded xorg-server 1.9?
<cnd> I'm looking at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server
<cnd> maybe it just lags?
<tjaalton> not uploaded yet
<tjaalton> I'm on it
<Sarvatt> he meant uploaded to his site for sponsoring
<Sarvatt> RAOF: dang ya did it all! :) evdev and synaptics actually built?
<cnd> tjaalton, Sarvatt, RAOF, where would RAOF have uploaded it to?
<cnd> somewhere I can get to?
<Sarvatt> http://www.cooperteam.net/Packages/
<tjaalton> cnd: so are you uploading them?
<Sarvatt> i don't think evdev and synaptics are going to work, they wouldn't build after some input abi changes in 1.8.99.0 unless i'm remembering wrong
<cnd> Sarvatt, why is it still 1.8.99.905?
<cnd> shouldn't it be 1.9 at this point?
<tjaalton> not released yet
<cnd> tjaalton, oh really?
<cnd> I thought it had been
<Sarvatt> 1.9 isn't out yet?
<tjaalton> nope
<Sarvatt> sorry didn't mean that as a question, i was checking to make sure it didn't come out this morning and didn't see ya beat me to it tjaalton :)
<tjaalton> heh .)
<tjaalton> :)
<Sarvatt> crazy phoronix..
<Sarvatt> NVIDIA's binary driver is compatible with X.Org Server 1.9 and ATI's Catalyst driver that is usually months behind in supporting X.Org Server updates should actually work with the 1.9 release at this point. 
<tjaalton> xorg-server uploaded, once it's built and published I'll upload the drivers
<tseliot> Sarvatt, tjaalton: does the synaptics driver contain the quirks that I uploaded last week? I'd rather not lose them again
<tseliot> (I'm referring to the new synaptics driver that you plan on uploading)
<Sarvatt> i've got a x11-xserver-utils merge that could use sponsoring as well - http://sarvatt.com/downloads/merges/x11-xserver-utils/
<Sarvatt> tseliot: looks like he based it off the archive source package instead of origin/ubuntu git (ubuntu2) so it does
<tseliot> Sarvatt: ah, that's good news
<tseliot> Sarvatt: have you tested that package extensively?
<Sarvatt> i'm not sure it's going to work though, pretty sure synaptics and evdev didn't build against xserver 1.9 when I did the update a few months ago in edgers and synaptics needs patches refreshed if we do a newer release
<Sarvatt> no, i haven't tested what raof uploaded to his page for sponsoring yet
<Sarvatt> got everything building now but it takes ages on this atom
<tseliot> Sarvatt: wait, would the old x11-xserver-utils work with the new X?
<Sarvatt> tseliot: yeah the libs and protos are all up to date, it doesn't use xserver directly
<tseliot> yes, I was referring to the old X stack (protos included)
<tseliot> but if they are up to date, then ok
<tseliot> Sarvatt: I'll sponsor the upload for you
<tseliot> I'll build it here first
<Sarvatt> thanks tseliot
<Sarvatt> phew, purged xorg-edgers on my machines in time this time around, wont be able to purge it for a few days
<Sarvatt> it's going to be another 2 hours or so until xserver is done building on all arches
<tseliot> Sarvatt: uploaded
<Sarvatt> thanks!
<tseliot> np
<cnd> Sarvatt, tjaalton, RAOF, do you know if xserver-xorg-input-evdev will be updated beyond 2.3.2 for maverick?
<Sarvatt> cnd: almost positive it's going to need a git snapshot for 1.8.99.905, i'm waiting for the i386 -dev package to be published to try building the stuff against it since i'm looking into mesa demos
<cnd> Sarvatt, ok, so the drivers essentially haven't been ported yet...
<Sarvatt> i imagine he test built them but i could swear evdev and synaptics didn't build against xserver 1.9 when i first moved xorg-edgers to it, will know in about an hour
<cnd> Sarvatt, so are you going to be doing the packaging for evdev?
<cnd> or are you just test building
<Sarvatt> if it needs updating yeah i'll do it, unless you want to? :) it's building now
<Sarvatt> oh it builds!
<Sarvatt> could use an update to 2.4.0 at any rate anyway
<Sarvatt> jcristau: mind if i merge evdev 2.4.0 in git?
<Sarvatt> hmm theres not really much point is there
<Sarvatt> yeah nevermind, might as well wait for 2.5.0 which has the big changes and will probably release the same time as xserver 1.9 :)
<Sarvatt> xserver is done building on all arches, ia64 is the only one not published yet - https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/2:1.8.99.905-1ubuntu1/+build/1910763
<tjaalton> meh, gnome-terminal doesn't recognize ":" as a valid character in an url
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: I'll upload the drivers once ia64 is 'DONE'
<Sarvatt> it's taking quite some time to publish, 56 minutes now :(
<Sarvatt> maybe it's the character encoding you're using? it works fine here
<sithlord48> hello ubuntu-X community,,, im looking to replace my video card (its an ati R770LE chipset) with a better supported by open source ati driver and with at least opengl 2.0 support anysuggestions?
<Sarvatt> the only ati's with opengl 2.0 or higher at the moment are r600-r700, a faster HD 4xxx series is the only option really but its not going to be better supported
<Sarvatt> unless you go gallium :)
<Sarvatt> and there you want something < r600 because >= r600 gallium isn't in good shape
<sithlord48> well im looking for a card that will work , my 4830HD works ok w/ the open driver but is still lacking..(the ati driver they provide breaks my compositing..)
<sithlord48> i was looking at an 4350HD its fairly inexpencive.
<Sarvatt> all of the hd 2xxx-hd4xxx share the same 3D driver so if anything the downgrade would work the same only slower
<Sarvatt> are you using lucid?
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: 'plonk', there we go
<sithlord48> yes. lucid 64 bit, kde 4.4.5 (yes kubuntu)
<tjaalton> drivers uploading
<Sarvatt> i'd recommend trying out the xorg-edgers PPA if so because the newer mesa should be a good bit faster
<Sarvatt> tjaalton: \o/ thanks so much for sponsoring all of those!
<tjaalton> my pleasure
<sithlord48> its not even slow. its basicly compositing is on , but in the system settings it tells me its not supported. so i can't change any of the settings (other then that it works ok)
<Sarvatt> sithlord48: sounds like you have some remnants of the proprietary drivers still hanging around
<sithlord48> i have formated. the system only my /home remains..(and i nuked the .kde folder...)
<Sarvatt> can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<sithlord48> well i can't atm since im not at that machine..
<sithlord48> is there something i should look for in the log?
<sithlord48> i know its using the radeion driver.. (according to lsmod)
<Sarvatt> it could be a *ton* of things, if you could run ubuntu-bug xorg from a terminal after booting it it'll upload all of the logs and file a bug report so we could look into it (or just pastebin the log if you're on irc)
<sithlord48> ok i can do that in about 3 hours when i get home..
<Sarvatt> does it still enable even though it says unsupported? i know KDE hardcodes some opengl vendor strings but I'm pretty sure its only used for enabling effects automatically
<sithlord48> its enabled..
<sithlord48> just if i go to the kcm module to change the settings it says its not supported and all my options are unselectable..
<sithlord48> also for some reason under glxinfo it shows my current opengl version as 1.5 ... i think its a failure on the open ati driver. and r700 chipsets.. 
<sithlord48> how can i help w/ dev for my card (im not skilled enuff in the coding arts to write the drivers..)
<sithlord48> sarvatt, is there a recommened video card  for lucid ?
<Sarvatt> sithlord48: yeah r600-r700 needs mesa 7.8 for opengl 2.0, forgot about that
<sithlord48> i don't get it/
<sithlord48> so i need to install mesa 7,8 for me to have opengl (any idea when that would be possible)
<Sarvatt> lucid has mesa 7.7, you can use the xorg-edgers ppa for newer mesa that has opengl 2.0
<Sarvatt> no i doubt thats related to your not being able to enable effects
<bryceh> sithlord48, best thing you can do to help development is file bugs upstream at bugzilla.freedesktop.org and help with testing there
<sithlord48> ok then when i get home first thing i will do is try the edgers ppa..
<sithlord48> bryceh , thanks for that  info i'll be sure to report bugs 
<Sarvatt> tjaalton: can you sync video-chips from unstable and trident/sisusb/dummy/apm/tseng from experimental?
<sithlord48> thanks very much guys.. i'll be back to let you all know how it goes..
<Sarvatt> oh shoot wait, all of the experimental ones weren't uploaded
<Sarvatt> alf__: maybe you should make libcairoscript-interpreter2 and cairo-perf-utils Suggests: for libcairo2 instead of hard dependencies for -dev and -dbg?
<tjaalton> meh, missing tarballs 
<Sarvatt> video-geode can be synced from unstable
<tjaalton> rendition, sisusb, trident, tseng, voodoo, omapfb are missing a tarball
<tjaalton> RAOF: if you wake up early and fix those, I can upload them before going to bed ;)
<Sarvatt> so he's got them in git as xserver-xorg-video-sisusb (1:0.9.4-1) UNRELEASED; in git, what'd be the right way to get those in ubuntu? dch -a with 1:0.9.4-0ubuntu1 instead?
<Sarvatt> starting to put some up here but i haven't test built yet - http://sarvatt.com/downloads/merges/xserver1.9/
<Sarvatt> just gotta do rendition and i'll test build them all, looks like the lighttpd footer text doesn't have enough space to have all of the .changes in it :)
<Sarvatt> tjaalton: http://sarvatt.com/downloads/merges/xserver1.9/ - i uploaded the buildlogs as the _i386.build files too
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: ok thanks, but wget doesn't seem to work there..
<Sarvatt> hmm, it does here, odd
<tjaalton> with -r I only get the index and robots.txt
<Sarvatt> oh
<tjaalton> well, true blood continues, bbl
<Sarvatt> i'd have to turn off directory listings i guess for a plain wget -r to work, wget -r -l1 -nd --no-parent -A.dsc http://sarvatt.com/downloads/merges/xserver1.9/ (also changing .dsc for .gz and .changes) would work
<Sarvatt> tjaalton: for foo in dsc gz changes ; do wget -r -l1 -nd --no-parent -A.$foo http://sarvatt.com/downloads/merges/xserver1.9/ ; done
<alkisg> Hi, are 3d apps like e.g. glxgears supposed to be working with remote X? I've read about aiglx, but it's not working out of the box for me, is some special setup needed?
<Sarvatt> it should unless you're using binary drivers or gallium from xorg-edgers where you might have trouble
<alkisg> Sarvatt: I'm getting this: http://pastebin.com/V0LmeLML
<alkisg> (not using binary drivers nor xorg-edgers)
 * alkisg also is going to try with an intel client now...
<Sarvatt> are you trying to connect to a xephyr display remotely or something?
<alkisg> Yes, something like XDMCP (thin clients, LTSP)
<Sarvatt> pretty sure dri2 doesn't work with xephyr
<Sarvatt> does LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 glxgears work?
 * Sarvatt is just curious
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: thanks, uploading
<Sarvatt> openchrome needs an xsfbs update, boo!
<alkisg> Thanks Sarvatt, trying... (damn intel 855 needs a patched kernel, it's going to take a while :-/)
<alkisg> Sarvatt: yup, it works! Thanks a lot!
<alkisg> Tried with a client with an ati card (radeon), glxgears remotely said 400fps, but the gears were just trembling and googleearth produced about 5 fps, while on the same client with the same driver locally I got 276 fps with glxgears (less, but it was working smothly) and googleearth produced about 30fps
<alkisg> So maybe it's some software emulation after all? Or the network delay is so big that it makes remote 3d acceleration so much worse than the local one?
<Sarvatt> for ati you can just boot with nomodeset on the client to not use dri2
<johanbr> is there any way to disable the intel driver with a kernel boot parameter?
<johanbr> so that X falls back to vesa?
<alkisg> I tried both with and without nomodeset, I didn't see any difference to 3d acceleration
<Sarvatt> did you use indirect both times?
<Sarvatt> cus ya should try without with nomodeset
<alkisg> No, with that ati driver it wasn't needed
<alkisg> So both times I tried without it (and once, with nomodeset I tried with it, but again no difference)
<Sarvatt> johanbr: i915=foobar works, any kind of invalid module parameter
<johanbr> Sarvatt, great, thank you!
<Sarvatt> alkisg: maybe try LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1 yourapp?
<alkisg> (btw two other people trying the same thing now report that it only works for them with LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1, so they put that into /etc/profile :))
<alkisg> Sarvatt: I've tried `LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1 glxgears` with nomodeset, should I also try it without nomodeset?
<Sarvatt> ~/.XSession would probably be a better place
<alkisg> It has to be done for all users
<alkisg> (they also put a `test -n $LTSP_CLIENT` in front of it so that it doesn't affect local users)
<Sarvatt> nah i was just curious if it was any faster, it was a shot in the dark
<Sarvatt> i've never had gl at anywhere near a usable speed remotely
<alkisg> Is 3d acceleration over network supposed to be close ... yup, that ^^
<Sarvatt> maybe try vblank_mode=0 glxgears?
<alkisg> I was worried that I wasn't doing something correctly and it did some kind of software acceleration, but maybe that's as fast as it goes over the network...
 * alkisg tries that
<Sarvatt> its still hardware acceleration its just the latency is too much i believe
<alkisg> Hmm I should try it with a gigabit network when I get a chance then
<Sarvatt> of course i say that and now i'm getting 100fps in glxgears remotely and its smooth
<Sarvatt> its just a forwarded x display over ssh though
<Sarvatt> over wifi, from lucid to maverick on intel
<alkisg> Urm. Is that on a good cpu? Maybe it's just software acceleration?
<Sarvatt> atom
<alkisg> (no difference with vblank_mode)
<Sarvatt> yep you're right -- OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer
<Sarvatt> OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.9-devel
<alkisg> Anyway thanks a lot Sarvatt, you were a great help. I'll do some benchmarks with different hardware to see how it goes. :)
<Sarvatt> no worries, you got me curious now will let ya know if i figure anything out :)
<alkisg> Thanks - if you got any good pointers we're all ears in #ltsp 
<sithlord48> hello, i was here eariler with the RV770LE , looking for opengl 2.0, well i poped on the xorg-edgers ppa and opengl 2.0 Mesa 7.9-devel is now my version but the kcm for desktop effects still say "compositing not supported on your system" (and yes my effects are on and do work i just can't configure them)
<sithlord48> Sarvatt: hello, would u still like me to pastebin my xorg log?
#ubuntu-x 2010-08-10
<RAOF> tjaalton: Bah, sorry; should have built with -sa obviously.  The tarballs are in the archive, or uscan will grab them.  I'll push them now if you ilke.
<RAOF> I didn't push many of those packages to git, since they're basically a pre-sync from experimental.
<RAOF> And no-change rebuilds of packages sync'd from Debian also don't warrant an ubuntu branch.
<Sarvatt> RAOF: he was talking about the ones that were merged in debian-experimental git but not released in experimental, i got em all though
<RAOF> Sarvatt: Yeah, thanks.
<Sarvatt> or did you have those in that huge pile of drivers?
<RAOF> I had those in the huge pile of drivers, but I didn't build with -sa
<Sarvatt> oh bah, i should have looked!
<RAOF> 'sok.
<RAOF> I think we might be one sync from Debian down.
<Sarvatt> openchrome needs an xsfbs update (thats in video-all so its important)
<Sarvatt> i put in sync requests for geode and chips this morning
<asac> RAOF: will you upload xorg soon ;)?
<RAOF> asac: So soon as to be _in the past_ !
<asac> RAOF: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+changelog
<asac> or is that source dead?
<RAOF> Oh, right.
<RAOF> No, it's not yet uploaded.
<RAOF> Yes, soon :)
 * RAOF thought Timo had uploaded it last night.=
<asac> lol
<asac> very good. if you do it now i can get my xorg packages back in the morning ;)
<asac> all will be fine. i just keep it running ;)
<asac> ttyt
<bryceh> heya RAOF, how're things going?
<RAOF> bryceh: Busy busy busy!
<bryceh> :-)
<bryceh> RAOF, hey I was wondering if you could help me with an X problem.
<RAOF> Sure.
<bryceh> I dropped my laptop in the bathtub, and now all I get is a garbled screen when I turn it on
<bryceh> should I dry it off before turning it on?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> But more.
<RAOF> You should find a chemical fire extinguisher.
<bryceh> hehe
<RAOF> Hook it up to the fan outlet, and empty the extinguisher through it.
<bryceh> would it help if I installed more proprietary drivers?  I have installed all the proprietary video drivers I could find online.  still it doesn't work.
<RAOF> That will collect all the water, and leave you with a shiny, clean laptop interior!
<RAOF> Aww, man.  Sitting in front of the heater.  So much better!
<tjaalton> RAOF: hey, yeah I left xorg out because openchrome was missing, but was too tired to mention it here :)
<RAOF> That's ok.  Openchrome & xorg is on the way.
<tjaalton> great
<RAOF> Thanks for all the sponsoring.
<tjaalton> np
<RAOF> Hm.  Can you ack the -chips sync request?  bug #615496
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 615496 in xserver-xorg-video-chips (Ubuntu) "Sync xserver-xorg-video-chips 1:1.2.3-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615496
<tjaalton> better yet, I can "sync" it
<tjaalton> what was that command again...
<RAOF> That would also work :)
<RAOF> I think you need to grab ubuntu-dev-tools from bzr; then it's syncpackage, IIRC.
<tjaalton> yeah I have the old script which should work as well.. letsssee
<tjaalton> huh, the script fails if there's an epoch, which doesn't show on the link
<tjaalton> oh well, it's just a wget & debsign away
<tjaalton> hrm, can't dput without .changes
<tjaalton> ah, the script extracts and rebuilds the source
<tjaalton> RAOF: bah, confirmed the sync request instead, now breakfast :)
<RAOF> Have deliciousness!
<tjaalton> dunno how to unsub the sponsors team
<RAOF> If you're not on the sponsors team, you can't.
<RAOF> If you are, then I think it's a red ‘-’ next to the team subscription.
<tjaalton> yeah, I'm not
<alf__> Sarvatt: Hi! I have attached an alternative debdiff to debian #587771 with the changes you proposed.
<ubot4> Debian bug 587771 in cairo "Package cairo-perf utilities" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/587771
<cnd> RAOF, Sarvatt: are you aware of any issues with radeon cards and the latest x uploads yesterday?
<cnd> the screen on this dell laptop is all corrupted and unusable
<cnd> I can't even get to a VT :(
<cnd> I just did a full apt-get dist-upgrade and reboot and things seem ok
<cnd> so maybe it was just some weird stale package
<Sarvatt> tjaalton: wget http://sarvatt.com/downloads/ack-sync && ./ack-sync -e sarvatt@ubuntu.com 615496 -k yourkeyid
<Sarvatt> tjaalton: oh nevermind its fix released now :)
<ara> RAOF, any ETA for ABI?
<ara> RAOF, morning, by the way, sorry 0:-)
<vish> tseliot: hi, what is the variable xthickness in the gtk context menu patch? is it configurable? or..
<vish> http://bugzilla-attachments.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=165743
<tseliot> vish: I'm not sure but I think it's something that the theme decides
<tseliot> vish: why?
<vish> tseliot: i was asked what that was on #gtk+
<tseliot> vish: so, yes, I think what I said is correct. It's part of the gtk style and it can be defined in gtkrc
<vish> tseliot: yeah , so seems we might need an update to the patch?
<tseliot> vish: why?
<tseliot> what did they say?
<vish> tseliot: there is a new comment on the bug.. as to why we need the xthickness
<tseliot> vish: ok, let me have a look
<vish> tseliot: thanks.
<njin> hy all
<njin> someone around?
<Sarvatt> ara: do you mean the new xserver? it's in already, proprietary drivers arent updated though because they dont work with it
<ara> Sarvatt, OK, thanks for the update
<tseliot> Sarvatt, ara: I'll update the Nvidia driver soon. At least nvidia-current works with the new X
<Sarvatt> oh it does? \o/
<tseliot> yes, it's ABI compatible
<Sarvatt> 256.44?
 * tseliot nods
<tseliot> I might upload it today
<ara> tseliot, thanks!
<tseliot> np
<tseliot> Sarvatt, jcristau: it looks like /usr/share/xserver-xorg/serverminver is no longer in xserver-xorg-dev. Do you know why? Has it been replaced with something else?
<tseliot> maybe I should have a look at how open source (graphics) driver packages bump the server video abi automatically
<Sarvatt> it was deprecated a long time ago and  finally removed in the new xserver
<Sarvatt> http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-xorg/xsfbs.git;a=summary
<gord> hi all, seems no nvidia binary driver supports xorg 1.9, are we going to stick with 1.9 in maverick and hope that nvidia come out with a driver that supports it? or maybe have some packaging magic to fix it?
<Sarvatt> gord: ppa://ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<Sarvatt> tseliot says 256.44 works, nvidia said they were going to put out a xserver 1.9 compatible one back in june
<tseliot> I'm working on the nvidia package and I'll upload it as soon as I'm done with this packaging issue
<tseliot> well, Nvidia told me that
<gord> running 256.44 here, grabbed it from the xorg-edgers ppa, doesn't seem to work. xorg says the ABI is broken in xorg.log
<Sarvatt> ah it's waiting to build still, i guess it'll fail because of the serverminver thing. i fixed that a few uploads ago to that ppa but lost it when i resynced to the ubuntu packaging
<Sarvatt> tried IgnoreABI? maybe tseliot has a newer nvidia release that works or something
<Sarvatt> try adding Option "IgnoreABI" "true" to your xorg.conf?
<tseliot> Sarvatt: was that package built against the new X?
<tseliot> if not, it could try to remove X
<gord> yeah i was going to try ignoreABI but i assumed that might be a bad idea ;) i'll give that a shot
<tseliot> but I guess we're facing a different problem here
<Sarvatt> the one i just uploaded was but it hasn't built yet, the one in xorg-edgers was from the start
<Sarvatt> gord: let me know if it works if you can, I can't test it
<tseliot> maybe let's wait for that package to build then?
<Sarvatt> it wont build because of the serverminver thing
<tseliot> ok, let me fix that, then we'll try
<Sarvatt> one sec will give you a diff
<tseliot> I'm rebuilding locally
<tseliot> it was just a matter a copy & paste from -intel
<tseliot> Sarvatt: ^
<tseliot> nice, it built
<Sarvatt> http://sarvatt.com/downloads/nvidia.patch
<Sarvatt> oh i shoulda looked first :)
<tseliot> thanks anyway
<Sarvatt> i didn't make an orig.tar.gz for the nvidia package in x-updates because i got burned unable to update since they differed with the archive version last time :D
<tseliot> Sarvatt: yes, just wait a little bit and you won't have to upload the tarball
<Sarvatt> no worries man, thanks for doing that! was just mentioning why the package was messed up :P
<Sarvatt> jcristau: is it safe to update protos in unstable or should these go into experimental? gl, render, video, x11, kb, xext
<gord> Sarvatt, can confirm that adding ignoreAPI to the serverflags section gets me up and running with .44 :)
<gord> ignoreABI*
<Sarvatt> woohoo
<tseliot> gord: what architecture do you use? amd64 or i386?
<gord> tseliot, amd64
<tseliot> gord: would you like to try my package without the ignoreABI option?
<gord> tseliot, sure
<Sarvatt> wow what the heck happened to power usage, i've been tethered to a power cord for the past 2 months so i hadn't noticed maverick is using ~4 watts more idle
<Sarvatt> thats a lot when i was only using ~6.7 watts idle before in lucid
<tseliot> gord: ok, I'm uploading my package to my personal webspace. I'll let you know when it's ready
<gord> Sarvatt, do you have beam.smp running when you look at top? its destroying power usage all over. related to ubuntu one and gwibber (couchdb)
<gord> tseliot, sure thing
<Sarvatt> nope i purged those a long time ago for killing battery
<Sarvatt> nothing really using cpu and a really low amount of wakeups/second in powertop (around 80 or so)
<bryceh> Sarvatt, ubuntu-one was sucking down a lot of power on my system until I got rid of it
<johanbr> Sarvatt, could be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/524281
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 524281 in linux-2.6 (Debian) (and 1 other project) "Tens of wakes per second in "[kernel scheduler] Load balancing tick" on Core 2 Duo even with only 1 core enabled (affects: 88) (dups: 1) (heat: 550)" [Unknown,Incomplete]
<Sarvatt> i dont have any ubuntuone or gwibber packages installed. i figured it out though, normally i unloaded a bunch of modules on battery and i didn't that time, my webcam and wired NIC suck up a ton of power
<Sarvatt> haha "tens of wakeups"
<johanbr> at least for me, it's more like hundreds
<Sarvatt> it was close to 800/second here just in load balancing tick up to 2.6.35-14.19
<Sarvatt> but 2.6.35-14.20 fixed that
<johanbr> 22.0% (421.6)   [extra timer interrupt]
<Sarvatt> are you using -14.20?
<johanbr> hmm...no 
<johanbr> I'll have to try that
<bryceh> Sarvatt, oh yeah webcam sucked power hard for me too
<johanbr> even when not in use?
<Sarvatt> johanbr: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/x86/linux-2.6-tip.git;a=commitdiff;h=396e894 is in 2.6.35-14.20, it made a HUGE difference
<bryceh> Sarvatt, you know what we need is a little applet to optimize power with all these tricks
<Sarvatt> yeah its over 1W here not in use
<Sarvatt> goes right down unloading the module
<johanbr> bryceh, I vaguely remember Richard Hughes working on something like that
<johanbr> possibly as part of gnome-power-manager
<Sarvatt> pm-utils does a bunch of it now, a bunch of the stuff i use isn't something most people would want and a gui would be nice.. things like unloading wired NIC's, card readers, webcams, enabling wifi power savings modes and stuff
<Sarvatt> i even went so far as hacking up my bios on this netbook to enable lower screen brightness settings that flicker and use sata mode
<Sarvatt> there's a crazy amount of efi variables not exposed on the OEM bios pages for most laptops that you can manually enable
<tseliot> gord: please try this package (remember to comment out IgnoreABI line in your xorg.conf): http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia-current_256.44-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<gord> tseliot, that package doesn't seem to work when i have my ignoreABI line commented out - re-adding the line works fine though
<tseliot> gord: ok, thanks for testing. I'll talk to Nvidia again
<gord> np
<Sarvatt> bryceh: in case you want to fill this out some more and send it to xorg-devel - http://sarvatt.com/downloads/patches/0001-Spelling-fix-in-help-docs.patch
<Sarvatt> it's our only delta over debian
<Sarvatt> (in x11-xserver-utils)
<Sarvatt> oh good git send-email works fine sending from other authors, sorry for sending that to you but it cc-ed you automatically and i wanted to see what happened
<bryceh> Sarvatt, ok thanks yeah feel free to send it in; it's pretty trivial
<Sarvatt> ok to add your signed-off-by then? is the email right?
<bryceh> yep
<asac> RAOF: my friend ;)
<asac> RAOF: https://wiki.linaro.org/Platform/UserPlatforms/2010-08-10 please search for RAOF here ;)
<Sarvatt> mesa makes me a bit nervous, since they skipped a release cycle 7.8->7.9 is going to be a huge change and there are going to be much potential for regressions with the new glsl2 stuff (that isn't even getting merged for a few weeks yet) up until the very last minute. not to mention we'd need to somehow get mesa demos packaged and uploaded in debian and brought over by tomorrow? :) aside from the demos problem it'll take a few days redoing the bu
<Sarvatt> ild system for all of the egl/gles/etc changes in 7.9
<Sarvatt> since mesa demos needs seperate packaging its a good time to review what other demos would be useful to package up (and create man pages for) outside of glxgears/glxinfo
<bjsnider> Sarvatt, i managed to backport the nvidia-current built scripts to pre-lucid distros
<Sarvatt> darnit, i wrote up a patch for jockey to add IgnoreABI to serverflags for nvidia last time I went through this in edgers but I can't find it
<Sarvatt> bjsnider: but they can use the .run's! :D lucky buggers
<bryceh> Sarvatt, how about dropping glxgears from the default install ;-)
<Sarvatt> it already is :)
<Sarvatt> 7 packages depend on mesa-utils, can't just not package glxinfo at all :(
<Sarvatt> mesa-utils is in universe and i've had to get on the net to install it off of livecd's since last december
<bjsnider> yeah, they can use the .runs and overwrite a bunch of mesa files
<Q-FUNK> do the maverick drivers need to depend only upon videoabi or also on inputabi?
<Q-FUNK> sorry, video drivers
<Q-FUNK> Sarvatt: would you have a minute to help me with this?
<Sarvatt> Q-FUNK: http://sarvatt.com/downloads/geode.patch
<Q-FUNK> Sarvatt: well, I have a slightly more elaborate idea in mind to maintain backportability :)
<Q-FUNK> Sarvatt: http://pastebin.com/TvUyjw3T
<Sarvatt> squeeze should work with that since serverminver was deprecated awhile back but yeah older wont work without more fiddling
<Q-FUNK> however, for some reason, it barfs, complaining about a missing "then" statement, even though it's there.
<Sarvatt> is there any reason for there to be an explicit ${xserver:Depends} on geode-dbg since it already depends on -geode which depends on that?
<Q-FUNK> to depend upon xserver-xorg-core-dbg
<Q-FUNK> we'd normaly have matching versions for core and -dbg, but you never know
<Q-FUNK> hm. I really wonder what makes it think that the "then" statement is missing.
<Sarvatt> how far back are you planning on backporting it?
<Q-FUNK> http://pastebin.com/Ci18SR4F
<Q-FUNK> at least lucid
<Q-FUNK> hopefully older, but I'm not holding my breath for that, because of e.g. gcc << 4.3
<Q-FUNK> hm.  barfs on that last IF
<Sarvatt> darn thats right, lucid didn't get xserver 1.7.6.901 in time :(
<Sarvatt> i'm messing with it trying to get it going too but haven't had any luck so far
<Q-FUNK> the above *would* work, exept that I forgot that we're dealing with m4, rather than bourne, syntax.
<Q-FUNK> http://pastebin.com/HejstSVf
<Q-FUNK> darn. I'm still stuck on that last IF statement.  make complains of a missing IF
<Sarvatt> Q-FUNK: how about something like this? http://sarvatt.com/downloads/geode.patch
<Sarvatt> whoops reuploaded it, forgot something
<Sarvatt> can add the -dbg thing back i just dropped it while i was testing
<Sarvatt> looks good on current maverick, need to see what happens  on lucid though
<Sarvatt> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), xorg-video-abi-8.0, xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.8.99.904)
<Sarvatt> Provides: xserver-xorg-video-8, xserver-xorg-video-amd
<Q-FUNK> shouldn't that ifeq go the other way around?
<Q-FUNK> ifeq (our string) then use the full videodep?
<Sarvatt> /usr/share/xserver-xorg/videodrvdep doesn't exist in lucid so it'll be true there and use the old variables and false if it exists and use the new ones
<Sarvatt> i just reused whats used in all the other xsfbs packages
<Sarvatt> and instead of erroring out saying you need to update xorg-server to 1.7.6.901+ use the old substvars
<Q-FUNK> hm, it seems to interpret the expanded $VIDEODEP as an equate statement to compare
<Q-FUNK> on systems that have the newer file, that is
<Sarvatt> oh whoops it should be VIDDRIVER_PROVIDES = xserver-xorg-video-$(VIDEOABI), xorg-driver-video
<Sarvatt> i get the feeling i missed something else there :)
<Sarvatt> maybe not, i dont see xserver:Depends used in current packages
<Q-FUNK> http://pastebin.com/8dz5fZQG
<Q-FUNK> doesn't like the way VIDEODEP expands
<Q-FUNK> Sarvatt: I think I got a winner.
<Q-FUNK> now, I just need this uploaded to debian/unstable && sync'ed into maverick and we're set. :)
<yofel> should bug 616023 be reassigned to nvidia-graphics-drivers?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 616023 in xorg (Ubuntu) "nVidia card : X won't start since 1.9 update, no screens found (affects: 5) (heat: 24)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616023
<RAOF> yofel: That should be against nvidia-graphics-drivers, and tselliot's next upload of nvidia-current should fix it.
<yofel> thanks
<RAOF> asac: I'm not sure what you mean by “mesa test program” there - do you mean the mesa-demos?
<RAOF> asac: As in - something like glxgears, but testing egl, gles, etc?
#ubuntu-x 2010-08-11
<RAOF> Sarvatt: Have you done any mesa-demos packaging?
<RAOF> Sarvatt: I get the feeling that asac will be wanting some stuff from there, and I think we can happily ship it without necessarily needing mesa 7.9 first.
<Sarvatt> no i havent, was shopping around for other packages to rip the packaging off of :) need to go through and figure out what other demos to package from it and write up man pages
<RAOF> Well, I think I'll start packaging it up and push something to pkg-xorg git.
<RAOF> Feel free to wander through the manpage maze :)
<Sarvatt> any idea what demos they even want?
<RAOF> I think something testing EGL & GL|ES.
<RAOF> So glesgears would proabably be one :)
<eagles0513875> hey guys i am still having random nvidia driver issues the ones in lucid wouldnt allow my monitor to resume after an unspecified period of time. i upgraded to the version of the nvidia driver you have in ur ppa and its solved the problem, but now i have had my first crash and reboot into gdm instead of kdm
<eagles0513875> any ideas as to what i should do
<asac> RAOF: guess you are gone?
<|eagles0513875|> asac: 
<|eagles0513875|> are you an x or video related expert by any chance
<asac> eagles0513875: unlikely ;)
<asac> on arm i am moving in that direction. on x86, not so much ;)
<|eagles0513875|> ahhh ok :( 
<|eagles0513875|> cuz im having nasty video issues with the nvidia driver causing my system to hang then after rebooting to find out that the driver has crashed and the default kdm cant be loaded 
<|eagles0513875|> but gdm until i reboot again and it boots back into kdm
<RAOF> asac: I can be pung.
<RAOF> asac: I'll be a-makin' dinner, but you can tell me what you mean by  those demos and I'll remember.  Like a fox.
<asac> RAOF: lol
<asac> RAOF: read the clutter/mutter: section notes here: https://wiki.linaro.org/Platform/UserPlatforms/2010-08-10 ... maybe that gives you background
<asac> ping me after dinner ... have to hop on a sequence of calls now for a bit ;)
<RAOF> asac: Yo!
<|eagles0513875|> yofel: 
<|eagles0513875|> how are you
<yofel> good so far ;)
<|eagles0513875|> i need some help i am having random video card driver crashes actually just one so far with the driver from teh x ppa
<|eagles0513875|> the exact issue is this 
<|eagles0513875|> when the video driver crashes it brings up the dialogue box about low graphics mode 
<|eagles0513875|> i restart x and i on the gdm login 
<|eagles0513875|> restart the machine and im back on kdm
<|eagles0513875|> also 
<|eagles0513875|> i have issues with plasma crashing as well i start seeing icons disappearing etc
<|eagles0513875|> im on kde 4.4.5 
<|eagles0513875|> dunno what else could be the problem
<asac> RAOF: hey
<|eagles0513875|> any ideas yofel
<asac> RAOF: so ;) ... did the link above make any sense to you?
<RAOF> asac: So, you're interested in the egl texture_from_pixmap demo?
<asac> RAOF: right. i am interested in a) getting the KHR extension used there backported to our mesa ... and b) getting the demo work
<yofel> |eagles0513875|: actually I think I know what you're talking about
<yofel> if you have the same issue I have choosing 'drop to terminal' should give you a working kdm
<asac> RAOF: i basically only need the extension in mesa ... someone else can make the demo work (and port to gles2 i guess)
<|eagles0513875|> yofel: i have gnome installed so i just restart x and it gets me to the gdm login 
<|eagles0513875|> rebooting gets me back to the kdm login prompt
<asac> RAOF: wonder how hard it would be to backport that extension 
<RAOF> Hm.
<|eagles0513875|> in regards to my plasma desktop issue i kill the p-d process and restart it from commandline and it fixes the problem
<|eagles0513875|> yofel: do you think i should upgrade xorg tahts in the ppa
<RAOF> I don't have a good idea how hard it would be.
<yofel> |eagles0513875|: yes, if I restart X I get gdm, if I drop to a terminal I get kdm
<|eagles0513875|> O_o must try that when it happens again 
<RAOF> On the other hand, that's available in (what will be) 7.9, yes?
<asac> good question
<|eagles0513875|> yofel: what video card do you have cuz it only happened to me once so far with the nvidia-current from the ubuntu-x ppa
<asac> will we get 7.9?
<asac> RAOF: ?
<|eagles0513875|> its helped alot 
<asac> RAOF: http://www.mail-archive.com/mesa3d-dev@lists.sourceforge.net/msg11616.html
<RAOF> asac: It won't be available before feature freeze, but it might be worth an exception.
<|eagles0513875|> yofel: what video card do you have
<yofel> nVidia Corporation GT218 [NVS 3100M] (rev a2) with 256.44   works fine except for the occasional failsave x as you said
<asac> RAOF: ok. and without 7.9 we are unlikely to be able to backport it?
<|eagles0513875|> strange and your experiencing the same issues on a newer card 
<|eagles0513875|> im on an 8800gt 
<|eagles0513875|> the 256 driver fixed a bunch of issues i was having except for the radnom driver crash 
<|eagles0513875|> as well as plasma-desktop issue 
<yofel> I suspect kdm trying to load before the driver has loaded, but that's simply guessing
<|eagles0513875|> yofel: any ideas regarding my plasma-desktop issue
<asac> RAOF: is 7.9 daily already in a ppa or something?
<RAOF> asac: xorg-edgers
<RAOF> xorg-edgers is wonderful (thanks Sarvatt!)
<asac> RAOF: would just copying mesa be good enough? or do we need other parts?
<yofel> |eagles0513875|: what plasma-desktop issue?
<RAOF> It looks like that series is self-contained, yeah.  So it would be just mesa.
<|eagles0513875|> yofel: mind if i pm ya as its probably not related to the channel and i dont wanna take it offtopic
<yofel> sure
<tseliot> Sarvatt, RAOF: maybe I should upload the new nvidia driver and suggest users to use the ignoreabi option? (not that I'm fond of this solution...)
<tjaalton> bumping the abi in depends would then give false hopes
<tjaalton> aaronp asked keithp yesterday if the abi was final, so a proper driver might appear soon?
<tseliot> tjaalton: oh, I thought the abi was final
<tseliot> hmm...
 * tseliot is so glad to be using radeon on his main pc
<tjaalton> it is
<tjaalton> but bumping it in the nvidia package would say that it supported the abi
<tjaalton> which is wrong
<tseliot> yes, but, in theory (I have my reasons to believe so), 256.44 should already be ABI compatible
<tjaalton> no it isn't if it doesn't work without ignoreABI
<tseliot> yes, I'm waiting for Nvidia to get back to me to see what's going on
<shadeslayer_> hi after the latest round of X updates, my X doesnt start with nvidia drivers
<shadeslayer_> log at : http://paste.ubuntu.com/476453
<shadeslayer_> also, i have maverick
<Sarvatt> tjaalton, tseliot well the alternative is having X removed on upgrades breaking nouveau too for those people unless they know to remove nvidia-common before trying to upgrade, uploading it even though it only works with IgnoreABI seems like a better idea to me..
<Sarvatt> and yes a large amount of people are actually letting it remove X :(
<shadeslayer_> oh oh .. how do i enable this IgnoreABI ?
<tseliot> shadeslayer_: in the serverflags section in xorg.conf
<tseliot> Sarvatt: yes, that was my main concern
<Sarvatt> shadeslayer_: you need to add the ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates PPA and update to 256.44 first for that to work until it's in the archives, 256.35 thats in maverick doesn't work
<shadeslayer_> ah ok.. lemme remove my xorg then, and boot with nouveau
<shadeslayer_> brb
<Sarvatt> huh??
<Sarvatt> shadeslayer_: just add the PPA and do a apt-get dist-upgrade
<shadeslayer_> uh ok.. can you give me the ppa address? i have no X :P
<tseliot> links FTW :-)
<Sarvatt> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu maverick main
<shadeslayer_> ok
<shadeslayer_> Sarvatt: no apt-add-repository link?
<Sarvatt> ppa://ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates ?
<shadeslayer_> yes
<Sarvatt> err ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<Sarvatt> guess I lost that patch to jockey I wrote up last time this happened that added IgnoreABI to xorg.conf for nvidia, bah
<Sarvatt> oh maybe because i'm looking for a jockey patch and it was another package, hmm
<Sarvatt> nope it was jockey, data/handlers/nvidia.py
<tseliot> Sarvatt: no, it should be in Jockey (in the nvidia handler). I can do that but I'll have to discuss this with pitti tomorrow
<Sarvatt> oh was it just this?
<Sarvatt>         if self.version == 'current':
<Sarvatt>             self.xorg_conf.addOption('ServerFlags', 'IgnoreABI', 'True', optiontype='Option', position=0)
<Sarvatt> around line 80
<eagles0513875> tseliot: i had another nvidia crash again like i was priro to trying the nvidia driver in the ppa
<tseliot> Sarvatt: yes, I think that would do it
<tseliot> eagles0513875: the plasma crash again?
<eagles0513875> #no
<eagles0513875> the other thing where nvidia driver crashes it complains about low graphics mode 
<eagles0513875> i restart x
<eagles0513875> #and i get gdm 
<eagles0513875> when i reboot i get back to kdm but thats besides the point 
<eagles0513875> in regards to that im not sure what else to try
<eagles0513875> yofel: is kinda having the same issue in that respect as well cuz i was discussing it with him this morning tseliot
<tseliot> eagles0513875: I guess it depends on 1) how you restart X 2) whatever DM you set as a default
<eagles0513875> for me kdm is default
<tseliot> a driver can't change your dm
<eagles0513875> thing is then when the low graphics prompt pops up and it gives you a list of options yofel drops down to console it loads kdm
<eagles0513875> tseliot: where should i redirect this issue then?
<tseliot> ok, how do you restart X?
<tseliot> I'm not really sure about the status of failsafe X and kdm
<tseliot> therefore you should file a bug report against kdm
<eagles0513875> tseliot: when this happens it complains about low graphics then gives me a list of options and restart x is one of them
<tseliot> well, either you or yofel
<tseliot> aah
<shadeslayer_> uh.. apachelogger was working on this i think
<tseliot> yes, failsafe X is gnome-centric
<shadeslayer_> tseliot: more like gdm-centric
<eagles0513875> tseliot: what doesnt make sense is when dropping into a root console it loads kdm
<eagles0513875> hi shadeslayer_
<tseliot> so I guess that it simply restarts gdm
<shadeslayer_> eagles0513875: hey :D
<tseliot> eagles0513875: that's a bug in kdm
<eagles0513875> thats not whats bothering me 
<eagles0513875> whats bothering me is the driver crashing
<eagles0513875> what has changed since the driver version in karmic, i never had this issue of random crashes on karmic
<tseliot> eagles0513875: have you filed a bug report about it?
<tseliot> if not, please do
<tseliot> and I'll make sure that Nvidia have a look at it
<eagles0513875> i will if it crashes again cuz the driver in the ppa has been quite stable
<eagles0513875> this so far happened only once compared to the one in the lucid repos
<tseliot> ok
<shadeslayer_> um sorry for asking again but what do i need to insert into xorg.conf? you see i lost the logs :(
<tseliot> shadeslayer_: I'll give you an example on pastebin
<shadeslayer_> tseliot: i dont have X :P
<shadeslayer_> i cant navigate to the pastebin
<tseliot> Section "ServerFlags"
<tseliot> Option "IgnoreABI" "True"
<tseliot> EndSection
<tseliot> add these 3 lines in your xorg.conf
<tseliot> shadeslayer_: ^
<shadeslayer_> thanks tseliot 
<tseliot> np
<yofel> eagles0513875 tseliot: actually there is bug 585930 (just found it) will see if delaying kdm start helps
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 585930 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "kdm starts before nvidia driver is fully loaded (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/585930
<shadeslayer_> tseliot: time to reboot and see :D
<tseliot> ah good
<eagles0513875> yofel: for me its only happened once to me with the 256 nvidia driver
<eagles0513875> yofel: will have to work on that once im done performing surgery on my mac lol
<shadeslayer> tseliot: whee... it works \o/
<tseliot> :-)
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: then that should be fixed
<tjaalton> or the dependency dropped completely
<Sarvatt> shoot, i wonder if we should add clickpad support to synaptics before feature freeze, the kernel side was added way back in lucid
<LucidFox> Greetings! I've had a problem for a few days now - not sure what package causes it, though.
<LucidFox> After GNOME fully boots, the Nautilus desktop background is replaced by flat white
<LucidFox> (on maverick)
<LucidFox> I'd file a bug, but I don't even know what against
<eagles0513875> LucidFox: ask in ubuntu+1 that is specific for maverick development questions
<LucidFox> heh, and I was sent here from #ubuntu-desktop :)
 * LucidFox goes
#ubuntu-x 2010-08-12
<vish> anyone have any idea about: http://paste.ubuntu.com/476815/ ?
<vish> this is on a ATI X1400
<vish> running maverick kernel .35rc6 on a lucid install
<vish> and all i get a white screen > http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1325768/Screenshot.png
<RAOF> vish: The first error is due to a silent ABI break in mutter, which isn't an X problem :)
<RAOF> vish: The second, “Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXCreatePixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!”, is, as it says, an application bug, albeit a harmless one.
<vish> RAOF: oh.. so thats a unity bug then? just dint know where to file it :)
<RAOF> Drivers have effectively supported GLX 1.3 for ages, but with Maverick the X server now reports it.
<gord> vish, that looks like a packaging problem, that patches unity needs didn't get applied to mutter
<vish> odd..
<cnd> RAOF, ping
<ripps> vish: the problem with Unity is that it requires Non-Power of Two textures in the hardware. Older radeon hardware doesn't have support for npot, so it just fails to function. I think they have some kind of driver hack to implement it in the Gallium drivers, but I'm not sure if it works.
<vish> ripps: ah , it actually turned out, the previous error was because i had apt pinned unity ppa lower and had outdated mutter..  but now i have http://paste.ubuntu.com/476843/ 
<vish> which is bug #57858
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 57858 in linux-source-2.6.15 (Ubuntu) " com2.6.15.7-ubuntu1 source compilation error at drivers/usb/net/zd1211/zd1205.o (heat: 2)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/57858
<vish> err! Bug #578585 rather
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 578585 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Existing systray causes unity to crash (gnome panel conflict): Unity keeps reloading on my system and get white background... (affects: 22) (dups: 2) (heat: 153)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/578585
<vish> tried every workaround in there , even removed the systray , but it keeps flickering like crazy.. :s
 * vish adds glxinfo to bug
<ginggs> good day!
<ginggs> I would like to know how to proceed with requesting an SRU for the following bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/553415
<ginggs> Would someone assist please?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 553415 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "mouse trapped in box for Open Motif (affects: 25) (dups: 3) (heat: 118)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<RAOF> cnd: Pong.  Presumably about the email / gestures stuff.
<cnd> RAOF!
<cnd> still around?
<RAOF> Yeah.
<RAOF> cnd: Having a look at the patch now.
<cnd> RAOF, are you getting my private query messages?
<ginggs> Any suggestions on how to proceed with requesting an SRU for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/553415 please?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 553415 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "mouse trapped in box for Open Motif (affects: 25) (dups: 3) (heat: 118)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<dandel> Sarvatt, you around? (The ati driver seems to have got a mid release update, only real change is opencl 1.1 support)
<Sarvatt> i'm grabbing it but i dont think i'm going to package it, 10.8 should be out any time now and i'd rather stick to official packages
<dandel> it's not on the main page tho.
<dandel> it's on a support page off of the stream website.
<Sarvatt> yeah i got it
<dandel> and the package scripts need some sort of update :/ (the stream sdk is not fully working properly on 64-bit ubuntu)
<Sarvatt> 8.753.1
<dandel> yea
<dandel> for some reason, even after installing libaticalrt.so 64-bit is not packaged in a method to allow for the make command for the 64-bit stream sdk to work properly.
<Sarvatt> yeah the update package doesn't work for a large number of chipsets anyway, definitely not packaging it
<Sarvatt> its just for those HD3xxx+ ones listed
<dandel> actually, hd 4000+
<Sarvatt> yeah the 3750 and 3800 i see in here are firepro not HD
<dandel> this could be packaged still... and kept up to date, separately from the main package list (diferent ppa dedicated to the stream sdk)
<dandel> I know you say that you are not going to package that, however, it still needs packaging and can be placed into a separate ppa, for example... ubuntu-x-swat/ati-stream-driver where the driver is only updated based on when ati updates the stream sdk.
<dandel> sarvatt, what about getting the package build scripts updated a bit to help with the stream sdk users?
<Sarvatt> i have no interest in doing that honestly, the sdk needs to be installed manually anyway from what I can see
#ubuntu-x 2010-08-13
<Sarvatt> alf__: thanks again for packaging up cairo-perf, I've been meaning to do that for a long time now :) we probably should have a package with a few traces in it and change the default search patch to somewhere in /usr/share/
<Sarvatt> oh it already does look in cairo-traces:/usr/src/cairo-traces:/usr/share/cairo-traces
<RAOF> alf__: Rocking!  Thanks!
<Sarvatt> i've got it in here if you want to try it, he changed it so the trace stuff was suggested instead of a hard dependency on -dev and -dbg after but i haven't rebuilt it with the update - https://edge.launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/ppa
<Sarvatt> man desktop interactivity has been complete crap for the past few months
<Sarvatt> extracting archives or updating your system = unusable desktop till its done
<Sarvatt> benchmark/ (the small directory) from cairo traces is 548MB extracted
<Sarvatt> 208mb of that is firefox-talos-svg though
<RAOF> Sarvatt: And you aren't even burdened with a btrfs partition that suffered a ~10x regression in write-heavy loads!
<Sarvatt> oh man
<Sarvatt> yeah this is ext4
<Sarvatt> takes a good 30 seconds for docky to unhide while extracting a lmza archive on this atom nows
<Sarvatt> been wanting to try the fixes in 2.6.36 but its failed every day on the mainline kernel site
<RAOF> Oh, those desktop-interactivity patches?
<RAOF> AFAIK there aren't patches to fix btrfs yet, sadly.
<Sarvatt> yeah pretty sure i saw them pulled upstream
<RAOF> Funkay
<Sarvatt> hah!
<Sarvatt> [  0]     xlib           swfdec-giant-steps   14.209   14.209   0.00%    1/1
<Sarvatt> [ # ]    image: pixman 0.19.1
<Sarvatt> [  0]    image           swfdec-giant-steps   12.166   12.166   0.00%    1/1
<Sarvatt> [  0]     xlib           swfdec-giant-steps  194.422  194.602  0.05%   6
<Sarvatt> last one was what it was a year ago
<Sarvatt> well last june
<RAOF> Well, it's not a regression then :)
<Sarvatt> pixman sped up a crapload too
<Sarvatt> it was 45 seconds back in 0.16.x
<RAOF> Pretty good!
<Sarvatt> go figure gnome-do is segfaulting when i try to record a trace to see whats going on making it suck on nouveau
<Sarvatt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/477267/
<Sarvatt> oh wow, we've actually got security locked down so we can't even attach to a process in gdb by default now?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> Sarvatt: Isn't that fixed by the new libcairo, which doesn't hugely penalise drivers which don't support server-side gradients?
<Sarvatt> and also removes server side gradient support for the drivers that do slowing them down? like my intel :)
<Sarvatt> the slow docky was a gradient problem?
<RAOF> I didn't look at the patch, but I thought it just set “buggy-gradients” on more drivers.
<Sarvatt> i dont know, haven't been able to pry my nouveau laptop away from the wife to test it :)
<Sarvatt> it set it unconditionally unlike what the changelog said
 * RAOF restarts X on Ein.
<Sarvatt> but its a necessary evil apparently, fedora is doing it too
<Sarvatt> the nvidia blob people weren't happy about it either because they accelerate it even though server side gradients were causing all kinds of rendering errors there
<RAOF> :)
<RAOF> Yup.  Do is now snappy again on Ein.
<Sarvatt> oh woohoo!
<Sarvatt> didn't know that fixed it
<RAOF> mutter doesn't like nouveau very much.
<RAOF> (Although much, much more than it likes radeon)
<Sarvatt> fedora has a crapload of patches for mutter/gnome-shell on ati
<Sarvatt> at least they did when i was looking at f13 before that released
<Sarvatt> spread across mesa mutter gnome-shell and clutter
<Sarvatt> http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/gitweb/?p=clutter.git;a=blob;f=Use-a-native-format-for-atlas-textures.patch;h=ebceb86f0d4083cd1c4b9edcfb3b383bf5e1829f;hb=HEAD
<Sarvatt> http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/gitweb/?p=mesa.git;a=blob;f=radeon-fix-glCopyTex-Sub-Image-if-user-FBO-is-bound.patch;h=0a7ef6047ec349c5726bb6170c1ae8316330c755;hb=refs/heads/f13/master
<Sarvatt> http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/gitweb/?p=mesa.git;a=commit;h=7870febc63af10f89beb276bc68160c47dd845f0
 * bryceh waves
 * RAOF shores
 * tjaalton drowns
<tseliot> any survivors? :-P
<tjaalton> after working some time on X? heck no...
<tseliot> :-D
<tjaalton> btw, do you know if the nvidia-current module in lucid compiles against backported 2.6.35 from maverick?
<Sarvatt> pretty sure i remember having to add a dkms patch for 2.6.34 but its been a long time
<tjaalton> alright. I could always just backport the nvidia as well
<tjaalton> for local use
<Sarvatt> the one in x-updates/lucid isn't any different than maverick's except with 256.44, no packaging changes
<tjaalton> k, thanks
<alf__> Sarvatt: Hi! I started packaging the traces from upstream some time ago, but it seems they have no licensing (https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=28914).
<ubot4`> Freedesktop bug 28914 in general "Missing licensing information for cairo-traces prevents redistribution" [Normal,New]
<Sarvatt> ugh good point, no way thats going to happen..
<Sarvatt> so maybe a little script that downloads it from cairographics.org and extracts it? :D
<RAOF> Yeah.
<RAOF> That's what I was expecting we'd do, given (a) they're nicely available in git, (b) they're huge, and (c) they're of quite limited audience.  There doesn't seem to be a huge amount of point in distributing huge source packages on all the mirrors.
<Sarvatt> some snapshots here - http://cairographics.org/snapshots/
<Sarvatt> nice, the 38mb snapshot has all of /benchmark in it that was 548mb extracted
<Sarvatt> need to download, extract, un-lzma everything in benchmark/ into /usr/share/cairo-traces in a script
<RAOF> Can't it go in ~ somewhere?
<Sarvatt> gotta be in cairo-traces:/usr/src/cairo-traces:/usr/share/cairo-traces
<RAOF> And this isn't trivially patchable?
<Sarvatt> yeah it is, whats wrong with /usr/share/cairo-trace/ though?
<RAOF> Nothing, I guess.
<Sarvatt> that newest snapshot is missing a few of the tests that show off the more recent pixman arm improvements :(
<Sarvatt> oh they dont work with our cairo either
<Sarvatt> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/cairo-traces/commit/?id=2812a7131d21e77939de856092dc807e069266fe
<Sarvatt> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/cairo-traces/commit/?id=4c51a0e0c868586c506df7242215479134790b30  -- those were the arm ones
<RAOF> Hm.
<mvo> RAOF: the upgrade is currently a bit unhappy: http://people.canonical.com/~mvo/automatic-upgrade-testing/current/ubuntu/apt.log (from lucid to maverick). I think if you change "breaks: xserver-xorg-video-6" to a "conflicts: xserver-xorg-video-6", that should help apt deal better with that 
<mvo> it seems to be partly because xserver-xorg-video-v4l is not available for -video-8 afaics
<RAOF> mvo: It is available, at least on amd64.
<RAOF> It looks to me like it's complaining about -tseng?
<RAOF> But AFAIK there are only 4 things in the archive which are broken by -video-8: nvidia, nvidia-173, nvidia-96 and virtualbox-ose
<RAOF> And, you know what?  10pm on a Friday evening.
<tseliot> hehe
<tseliot> I'll fix nvidia-current today
<tseliot> 173 and 96 will remain broken
<tseliot> (for now, at least)
<mvo> RAOF: I think tseng is a red herring, its just the first thing that it encouters
<asac> RAOF: do you think there is any chance we get good gallium for GM965/GL960 this cycle?
<asac> would really love to be able to use that :(
<asac> or is nouveau the only thing that has chances to work for now?
 * tseliot is uploading nvidia...
<Sarvatt> asac: no way regarding 965g
<asac> :(
<jcristau> Sarvatt: mv softpipe i965g, nobody will notice
<Sarvatt> i dont even install it in xorg-edgers
<Sarvatt> Dr_Jakob even split it to 2 configure options now too, enable-gallium-i915 (working) and enable-gallium-i965 (aka broken)
<seb128> bryceh, hey, are you there?
<bryceh> seb128, yes
<seb128> bryceh, how is https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-xorg-extract-failsafex going for maverick?
<seb128> is that something concerning the default installation?
<seb128> shouldn't that be landing around now for the feature freeze?
<bryceh> seb128, yeah it should; I uploaded it to universe but it got rejected.  I've not had a chance to get back and fix it up though
<bryceh> seb128, probably not a good thing to change post-FF though
<bryceh> seb128, but your call
<seb128> bryceh, I would say it's late now and you seem to not have lot of time to debug it etc
<seb128> bryceh, I would say let's defer to next cycle
<seb128> bryceh, what do you think?
<bryceh> seb128, sounds good
<bryceh> seb128, I'm of similar mind
<seb128> ok
<seb128> thanks
 * seb128 defer it
<Sarvatt> hmm Mesa 7.9-devel implementation error: Bad renderbuffer format: 21 on i915 with mesa git when launching unity
<Sarvatt> oh might be related to the failed upgrade because of the poppler stuff
<vish_> Sarvatt: how do i do this "break on ctk_render_target_resize and check out the dimensions"  ?
 * vish_ thought here was better than -desktop
<Sarvatt> gdb unity, then break ctk_render_target_resize then run
<Sarvatt> vish_: ^
<Sarvatt> it'll print the dimensions
<Sarvatt> i havent looked at this clutk before, i'm guessing it just assumes NPOT works if the extension is advertised when earlier radeons have some restrictions on its use and its breaking
<vish_> oh ok , /me tries
<Sarvatt> you'll probably need to cont a bunch of times until you get to the error
<Sarvatt> just found some discussion on it in #radeon - http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:rN3nzrCKJhEJ:www.radeonhd.org/%3Fpage%3Darchive_display%26c%3Dradeon%26m%3D6%26y%3D2010%26d%3D2010-6-13+radeon+NPOT&cd=5&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
<Sarvatt> looks like its something r300g does much better :(
<Sarvatt> actually theres a bunch of fixes for r300 classic NPOT in mesa 7.9
<Sarvatt> could try xorg-edgers and see if it works there, *hopefully* 7.9 will make it into maverick
<vish> yeah , will try the -edgers too
<Sarvatt> dunno if you missed these messages but - 
<Sarvatt> <Sarvatt> you'll probably need to cont a bunch of times until you get to the error
<Sarvatt> <Sarvatt> just found some discussion on it in #radeon - http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:rN3nzrCKJhEJ:www.radeonhd.org/%3Fpage%3Darchive_display%26c%3Dradeon%26m%3D6%26y%3D2010%26d%3D2010-6-13+radeon+NPOT&cd=5&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
<Sarvatt> before you came on as vish 
<vish> yeah , it crashed :)
<Sarvatt> if edgers works thats a really good justification for a 7.9 FFE so it'd be interesting to know :)
<vish> Sarvatt: if i run gdb mutter --replace --mutter-pligings=libuinty-mutter  and then give the break ...,  it just frooze and i could do nothing..
<vish> ohh! thats tempting !
<Sarvatt> if you just want it to work you can add Option "Gallium" "True" to a driver section with radeon in it in an xorg.conf
<Sarvatt> (with edgers)
<Sarvatt> after seeing if r300 classic works
<Sarvatt> you couldn't run gdb unity and break on that function?
<Sarvatt> you'd have to run mutter over ssh from another machine if you want to do it in gdb
<vish> Sarvatt: hmm , if i give only the break  option it runs , but if i set the "handle SIG33 pass nostop noprint" , it seems to freeze
<vish> btw , i'm running the gdb on a daily cd
<Sarvatt> gotta have a *lot* of ram to upgrade to edgers on a livecd :D
<Sarvatt> oh maybe  not, its the kernel upgrades that are killer
<vish> hehe if it doesnt work out, i guess i'll try that from my install , i only have 2gb ram ;)
<Sarvatt> if you have a large persistant storage on a usb stick and aren't using a real cd it'll work at least
<vish_> Sarvatt: it says: Breakpoint 1, ctk_render_target_resize (self=0x8939f08, width=1280, height=800) , but the system frooze , so not really sure if its right : http://pastebin.com/rKMmP4wh
<Sarvatt> vish_: I can reproduce that crash with MESA_EXTENSION_OVERRIDE=-GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two unity
<vish_> Sarvatt: cool! , so i can add an xorg-*-ati task to bug #616997  ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 616997 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity keeps reloading with a white background (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616997
<Sarvatt> vish_: can ya join #ubuntu-desktop so the people that made clutk and stuff see the discussion? :D
<vish_>  /me joins
<vish_>  /join #ubuntu-desktop
#ubuntu-x 2010-08-14
<knittl> hi. jockey won't display any drivers to install on my system
<knittl> if i install nvidia-current manually everything works fine though
<Sarvatt> looks like the nvidia blob is broken again in 2.6.36 by this - http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=b19dd42faf413b4705d4adb38521e82d73fa4249
#ubuntu-x 2010-08-15
<Sarvatt> mdeslaur: if that pixman package fixes your problem would you be able to sponsor it? http://sarvatt.com/downloads/merges/pixman/
<Sarvatt> re: bug 608613
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 608613 in pixman (Ubuntu) "[maverick] nouveau tiling problem with firefox (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608613
<mdeslaur> Sarvatt: oh, sure...I'll try it out later on today. Thanks!
<mdeslaur> Sarvatt: it works! Thanks! I'll upload it now
<mdeslaur> Sarvatt: uploaded.
<Sarvatt> thanks mdeslaur!
<knittl> 2010-08-15 22:38:32,093 ERROR: XorgDriverHandler.enable(): package or module not installed, aborting
<knittl> what's that?
#ubuntu-x 2011-08-08
<tjaalton> ricotz: thanks, though it's actually less work for me to just merge using git ;)
<tjaalton> since it'll already include the changes, it's just the changelog entry that needs mangling
<tjaalton> and I'd really like to get rid of klingon/latin
<ricotz> tjaalton, ok, so no credits for then ;)
<ricotz> yes, removing some delta could even lead to syncing it
<Prf_Jakob> Hey people, I know I have asked this before and it isn't entierly the correct forum but does anybody know which kernel version is going into 11.04?
<Prf_Jakob> Err 12.04..
<RAOF> Prf_Jakob: Do you mean 11.10 or 12.04?  11.10 will have 3.0; 12.04 will have... something.  Probably 3.2 or 3.3, I'd guess.
<Prf_Jakob> 12.04*
<Prf_Jakob> RAOF: ok thanks...
<Prf_Jakob> 3.3 looks a bit close.
<tjaalton> ricotz: i can still credit you for poking me ;)
<ricotz> tjaalton, alright ;)
<bryceh> morning
<Sarvatt> heyo bryce!
<Sarvatt> back already?
<bryceh> yep
<tjaalton> bryceh: congrats :)
<bryceh> tjaalton, thanks!
<bryceh> coming back to work feels like I'm taking a vacation from paternity leave ;-)
<tjaalton> hehe
<tjaalton> "relaxing", wasn't it ;
<tjaalton> ;)
<bryceh> it had it's moments!
<bryceh> Sarvatt, tjaalton, so what's new?
<tjaalton> bryceh: nothing special I guess, oneiric is pretty boring xorg-wise ;)
<tjaalton> mesa 7.11 final was uploaded though
<tjaalton> by RAOF 
<bryceh> good
<tjaalton> oh and bug 820370 probably means that the failsafe conffiles should probably be removed in preinst after all?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 820370 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Tries and fails to remove /etc/gdm (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820370
<bryceh> tjaalton, okay yeah could be
<bryceh> tjaalton, would you mind making those updates?  You know those way better than me
<tjaalton> bryceh: yeah, I could
<bryceh> tjaalton, thanks
<cnd> bryceh, Sarvatt, RAOF: I'm trolling for a core-dev to upload a new version of utouch-qml, which isn't in the utouch package set yet (so I can't upload it myself)
<Sarvatt> cnd: I'm not even a MOTU or PPU, think ya meant tjaalton instead of Sarvatt there :P
<cnd> Sarvatt, oh, sad to hear that...
<cnd> Sarvatt, I'd be happy to endorse if you are going for it
<cnd> I didn't bother with tjaalton because I figure he's probably in bed by now :)
<tjaalton> not in bed, but moving my arse to the couch instead ;)
<cnd> tjaalton, well, you are welcome to help, but I figure it's outside your work hours so feel free to pass :)
<cnd> it's not urgent
<tjaalton> ok, I can have a look in the morning unless bryceh beats me to it
<cnd> k
<Sarvatt> cnd: well when I do it'll be for an X package set, nothing else really fits and you haven't sponsored anything for me there :P by then you might though and I'll look you up, appreciate that!
<cnd> tjaalton, it's in lp:utouch-qml/ubuntu
<cnd> Sarvatt, I guess I was assuming you've sponsored stuff for me
<cnd> which doesn't make sense in hindsight :)
<cnd> it seems like you've helped me out somehwere though, I just can't remember
<cnd> but maybe I'm just mixing things up
<bryceh> cnd, done
<cnd> bryceh, awesome1
<cnd> !
<cnd> thanks
<cnd> bryceh, are you still on leave?
<cnd> I feel bad pinging you if you are still on leave
<bryceh> nope, today's first day back
<cnd> ok
<cnd> I hope things are going well
<cnd> and congrats if I haven't said so yet :)
<bryceh> cnd, oh thanks!
<bryceh> cnd, was a good exercise to figure out why my oneiric pbuilder wasn't working
<cnd> bryceh, you have an oneiric pbuilder!
<cnd> ?
<cnd> I can't figure out how to create one
<bryceh> yep, I have pbuilders for all releases
<cnd> every time I try I hit a bug (I think it's a bug in debootstrap)
<tjaalton> bug 805886
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 805886 in util-linux (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "/proc does not get umounted after debootstrap (affects: 9) (dups: 1) (heat: 54)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805886
<cnd> tjaalton, yep, that's the one
<tjaalton> pretty annoying
<cnd> tjaalton, is there a workaround?
<cnd> or bryceh, how did you build one?
<tjaalton> cnd: dunno, haven't looked at it closer
<tjaalton> yet
<bryceh> hmm, built it when oneiric first opened
<cnd> I currently rely on building locally and checking if the daily build recipe succeeds
<tjaalton> cnd: well, downgrade util-linux should be enough
<bryceh> I recall having to do `pbuilder login --save-after-login` and fiddle around a bit to get it working
<cnd> tjaalton, I believe I tried that
<cnd> and it still failed
<tjaalton> ok
<bryceh> cnd, that bug # doesn't look familiar, maybe I'm just lucky
<bryceh> or maybe having built the pbuilder early on I don't have the bugged mount
<cnd> maybe
<cnd> bryceh, I nominate that you fix it
<cnd> that's how open source works right?
<cnd> :)
 * cnd holds the open source bug fix nomination wand tightly
<Sarvatt> RAOF: so ya decided to ship st/gbm in 7.11 instead of --disable-gallium-gbm?
<Sarvatt> all the pipe drivers
<bryceh> cnd, I'll delegate to the X canonical person able to reproduce the bug
<cnd> rats
<bryceh> O:-)
<bryceh> cnd, but anyway is it fixable if you log into the pbuilder chroot with the cmd I mentioned above?
<cnd> bryceh, I can't build a pbuilder chroot in the first place
<cnd> so I can't get to that point
<cnd> unless there's some command that says "don't delete on error"
<bryceh> ahh
<bryceh> ok so then definitely I escaped it by building my pbuilder before all this came about
<cnd> ok
<bryceh> most workarounds I can think of at the moment are probably too much trouble to do
<bryceh> like creating a natty pbuilder and then upgrading it
<bryceh> cnd, are you creating your pbuilder on a oneiric host or natty?
<cnd> oneiric
<bryceh> I'm doing it on a natty host; perhaps it's the host version of mount that matters?
<cnd> I don't know how to create it correctly on a different host
<cnd> I've tried, but it seems to get hosed somewhere
<cnd> if you know how to do it, please do tell :)
<bryceh> cnd, did you try the workaroudn of downgrading util-linux?
<cnd> then maybe I can copy it to my oneiric host
<cnd> I did, but it didn't help
<RAOF> bryceh: Welcome back!
<bryceh> RAOF, hey thanks!
<RAOF> Sarvatt: Yeah, might as well ship st/gbm; EGL isn't (or won't be) on the CD, so the extra space is meh.
<RAOF> bryceh: Oooh, before I upload a new wayland/mesa - was there some reason that you restricted wayland to i386, amd64, armel?  I don't know of any reason why it wouldn't be useful on any arch (even debian/hurd!).
<bryceh> RAOF, it was taking forever to build on ppc, so I dropped all archs except the ones I specifically thought it would be valid for
<bryceh> no reason aside from that.  Feel free to restore the missing archs if you think there's value to having them
<RAOF> Heh.  Well, it makes mesa packaging slightly less annoying, as I won't have to special-case wayland support for !i386 !amd64 !armel.
<ricotz> RAOF, hello, it seems the dependency of libegl1-mesa on libwayland0 is too strict
<RAOF> ricotz: No, it's deliberately that strict.
<RAOF> Because there's not yet any API or ABI guarantees on libwayland, we're being cautious.
<ricotz> RAOF, oh, ok
<RAOF> Wait for mesa_7.11-0ubuntu2 to build and then everything will be installable again.
<ricotz> i see, making a better snapshot version would help
<ricotz> RAOF, yeah, i am using the edgers versions
<ricotz> Sarvatt, might be useful to loosen this dep a bit for the ppa
<RAOF> The dependency information is in the libwayland package; it's not trivial for -edgers to relax that.
<RAOF> Having said that, I also don't expect there to be lots of wayland updates.
<ricotz> hmm, bad timing then ;)
<ricotz> the current edgers build depends on ubuntu2 now
<RAOF> Yeah.  It just needs a rebuild.
<RAOF> Or, I guess, you could not install EGL support :)
<ricotz> RAOF, this might be a bit difficult -- libcairo2 ;)
<RAOF> Oh, yeah.
<RAOF> That'll go away at some point.
<ricotz> i hope so, seems the cairo-gl backend make a lot problems
<bryceh> yep
<RAOF> Thinking of which - the next thing to do with wayland is upload a new wayland-demos package, right?  Would you like me to do that?
<bryceh> RAOF, is libwayland in main yet?
<RAOF> bryceh: Yup.  I got that squared away last week.  Mesa now builds the wayland-egl backend.
<bryceh> RAOF, excellent.  I've actually got the wayland-demos package ready to go, I'll take care of uploading it
<bryceh> RAOF, did you have anything to add to the package beyond syncing from debian?
<RAOF> bryceh: Which package?  wayland-demos?
<bryceh> RAOF, yep
<RAOF> Oh, I hadn't really looked at it :)
<Sarvatt> ricotz: whats up? just need a mesa no change rebuild or need me to relax dependencies in mesa?
<RAOF> Sarvatt: New libwayland means mesa needs a rebuild.
<Sarvatt> gotcha, doing now
<RAOF> And, in general, each wayland upload will requrie a rebuild of mesa.
<ricotz> Sarvatt, ok, thanks, the natty wayland package is fine since there were no ppa relevant changes
<Sarvatt> thanks for the heads up, i'll keep an eye on wayland uploads then. haven't been following it to be honest
 * Sarvatt installs so he notices the brokenness :)
<RAOF> Well, you're guaranteed to notice the brokenness now that mesa actually uses it ;)
<bryceh> should we consider including wayland snapshots in edgers?
<bryceh> or would that be more trouble than worth at this point
<Sarvatt> i'm overwhelmed with the other updates in there to be honest, with ivybridge so close I'm not sure thats going to change anytime soon
 * Sarvatt got 4 new machines to work on in the past week
<RAOF> Sarvatt: Speaking of ivybridge, what was the problem with 2.15.901 you were having?  Everything seems to be peachy here, although I should probably install gdm to actually see if the bgnone thing is working properly; lightdm still doesn't seem to do it.
<Sarvatt> 101_copy_fb.patch needs fixing to apply to it?
<Sarvatt> ya disable it to build or were you using edgers?
<RAOF> I refreshed it :)
<Sarvatt> woohoo!
<Sarvatt> that was it
<RAOF> It didn't require anything particularly special, but perhaps that's because I know what it does :)
 * Sarvatt owes RAOF a beer if he can drag him away from the board games
<Sarvatt> :P
<RAOF> Actually, now that I look at it again I can simplify it a bunch.  It looks like intel_batch_submit no longer references the screen pixmap, which was what the intel_batch_buffer_submit_internal thing was about.
<RAOF> Or, alternatively, I guess uxa could be setting the screen pixmap earlier.  Investimagation time!
#ubuntu-x 2011-08-09
<RAOF> Nope; intel_batch_submit no longer references the screen pixmap, so there's no need to special-case it for copyfb (which occurs before the screen pixmap is set).
<RAOF> Simplification!
<RAOF> Sarvatt: Any reason not to upload 2.15.901 to oneiric, now that copyfb works?
<Sarvatt> nope not at all
<Sarvatt> imagine we need to get it in by the 11th to be able to update to the final 2.16 without mountains of paperwork? :P I was using it with the copyfb patch disabled to be sure it worked
<RAOF> I was thinking of doing a little bit more testing, and then uploading.
<RAOF> I presume HWE will be our friends forever if we have some form of IvyBridge support in 11.10? :)
<RAOF> Hm.  When do we get to remove the KMS modprobe-option removal postinst stuff?
<RAOF> Oh, of course.  12.10.
<RAOF> Boo, hiss.
<raevol> does a changelog exist for xorg-edgers?
<JeekS> hello?
<ricotz> RAOF, are you still around?
<ricotz> RAOF, the header installation of gbm.h in libgbm-dev is broken "/usr/include/gbm.h/gbm.h" vs "/usr/include/gbm.h"
<wgrant> RAOF: Is the new xserver-xorg-video-intel meant to blow up with 'symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so: undefined symbol: intel_batch_submit_internal'?
<jcristau> probably not
<tjaalton> wgrant: I'm on it
<tjaalton> RAOF: forgot to push the -intel release to git?
<tjaalton> wonder how -intel managed to build if it fails like that
<tjaalton> ah
<tjaalton> it's 101_copy-fb.patch
<RAOF> tjaalton: Pushed to git.
<RAOF> Also, aaargh.  How did I miss that?
<tjaalton> heh
<tjaalton> anyway, something wrong with the patch
<RAOF> I think I know what.  But I'm running that driver _right now_
<tjaalton> oh
<tjaalton> i'll dist-upgrade my laptop
<tjaalton> RAOF: is it sdb?
<RAOF> This might be a "not actually testing exactly the code that got uploaded" though.
<RAOF> sdb?
<tjaalton> sandybridge
<tjaalton> since the changelog says that it's disabled for those
<RAOF> Yeah, this is sandybridge.  Isn't that snb?
<tjaalton> ah right :)
 * Duke` is still suffering https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=38732 ;_;
<ubot4> Freedesktop bug 38732 in Driver/intel "[sna unity] windows have white borders from time to time." [Normal,New]
<tjaalton> Duke`: forget about sna
<Duke`> hu?
<Duke`> is it planed to already trash sna? :o
<RAOF> Well, feel free to file bugs about it upstream, but it's not going to be enabled in Ubuntu.
<Duke`> cool
<RAOF> At least, not before 12.10
<Duke`> okay
<tjaalton> that
<Duke`> but will it be enabled in xorg-edgers during all this time?
<tjaalton> Sarvatt will decide
<RAOF> Probably, yes.  xorg-edgers is where you test the funky fun upstream stuff!
<wgrant> RAOF, tjaalton: Thanks.
<tjaalton> RAOF: so is the call of intel_batch_submit_internal() just a leftover of the old version of the patch?
<RAOF> Yes, it is.
<tjaalton> cool
<RAOF> I'm just checking that I can reproduce, then installing the new build, then uploading, then going to bed.
<tjaalton> thanks
<ricotz> RAOF, hi, i hope you noticed the gbm.h problem
<RAOF> Yeah, I'll get to that :)
<ricotz> thanks
<RAOF> Is that blocking you, or can it wait till tomorrow?
<RAOF> Gah, really?  Intel 2.16.0 released hours after I upload 2.15.901?  PFSHAW!
<ricotz> no, it isnt blocking me, i moved the file locally, but i bryceh decides to play with wayland-demos it would block him ;)
<jcristau> RAOF: no changes though, right?
<RAOF> jcristau: Dunno, haven't checked.
<jcristau> i think it's just a build fix for old servers
<tjaalton> yep, -intel confirmed broken here :)
<RAOF> Man, lightdm is *not* happy when I kill X in that way.
<RAOF> Let's make absolutely doubly-dog-sure that I'm actually testing what'll get built from this upload…
<RAOF> tjaalton, wgrant: Done.
<tjaalton> RAOF: thanks!
<wgrant> RAOF: Thanks.
<Sarvatt> darn libpciaccess dep added to libdrm-intel1 screwed up multiarch
<tjaalton> there's a branch to multiarchify libpciaccess
<tjaalton> which RAOF created
<ricotz> Sarvatt, hi, could you push your mesa package changes?
<Sarvatt> which changes?
<ricotz> i think all since june
<Sarvatt> the auto-xorg-git hooks?
<Sarvatt> everythings specific to the ppa so cant push it to pkg-xorg
<ricotz> i mean the mesa bzr branch of edgers
<ricotz> or your git
<ricotz> http://sarvatt.com/git/cgit.cgi/mesa-packaging
<ricotz> https://code.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/mesa/packaging
<ricotz> Sarvatt, you have read the backlog but libgbm-dev installs gdm.h to the wrong place
<Sarvatt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/661987/ those are the hooks i use, i dont use the packaging branch anymore
<Sarvatt> i use origin/ubuntu directly
<ricotz> ah, i see
<Sarvatt> ./auto-xorg-git -H hooks-sarvatt -d origin/ubuntu -t '~' -a 0ubuntu0sarvatt -g -p mesa
<ricotz> alright, then it is fine
<Sarvatt> with that
 * Sarvatt checks gbm.h
<Sarvatt> actually it needs another hook to s/swrastg/swrast/ the libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental.install.in
<ricotz> Sarvatt, RAOF will take care of gbm, i just though you are using a separate packaging branch
<Sarvatt> oh and natty needs sed -i '/^ debhelper /s/8.1.3/8.1.2ubuntu2/' debian/control
<Sarvatt> CHANGES+=("hook: Relax debhelper depends to 8.1.2ubuntu2") argh
<Sarvatt> my hook files are so ugly because i keep all the old hacks around incase i have to reference them to redo the same kind of thing later :P
<ricotz> it's fine, as long you know what you are doing :P
<Sarvatt> i'll clean them up and commit
<Sarvatt> ricotz: fixed gbm.h in pkg-xorg git, will show up when i update mesa soon
<ricotz> Sarvatt, thanks
<Sarvatt> ricotz: is it holding you up doing anything in edgers?
<Sarvatt> there hasn't really been any changes to mesa since the last snapshot but there will be by the end of the day, since i can only upload one snapshot a day i figured id wait
<Sarvatt> actually nevermind, wanted to test new hooks already and already did it
<ricotz> Sarvatt, i was thinking about wayland-demos which would ftbfs with this mesa, but there is no need to hurry
<ricotz> ok
<Sarvatt> already uploaded it :P
<Sarvatt> pushed hooks too in case you use that
<ricotz> one good thing today using edgers was no broken intel :P
<Sarvatt> Duke`: so what generation intel are you having the white border problem on? I can always just disable SNA on that generation
<Duke`> i945
<Duke`> maybe could 2 packages be built: with/without sna?
<tkamppeter> I need urgent help: I cannot access my desktop any more. X does not start. Intel chipset.
<tjaalton> tkamppeter: upgrade again, fix was released some hours ago
<tjaalton> use the main archive
<tkamppeter> tjaalton: yes I get a new xserver-intel package now ...
<tkamppeter> tjaalton: X works again, thank you very much.
<tkamppeter> tjaalton: but lightdm still does not work for me. I have to manually switch to gdm.
<tjaalton> works here, reboot
<tjaalton> lightdm gets confused and breaks the vt's too when it can't start X..
<tjaalton> anyway ->
<tkamppeter> Another problem: my .Xauthority file is broken. How do I get it fixed?
<tkamppeter> tjaalton: rebooted, but no chance, no lightdm.
<tkamppeter> tjaalton: any idea to fix .Xauthority
<locodir-user> Alguém me pode ajudar? tenho uma wacom pen touch e o cursor não consegue chegar completamente aos limites esquerdo e direito do ecrã...
#ubuntu-x 2011-08-10
<bryceh_> (chroot)root@humber:~# ls -l /usr/include/gbm.h/gbm.h 
<bryceh_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2760 Aug  8 02:26 /usr/include/gbm.h/gbm.h
<RAOF> bryceh_: Yeah, sorry.  Fixed locally, plus one or two other egl-alternatives snafus I'm picking up.
<bryceh_> alrighty, I'll wait until that's in
<bryceh_>   CC     drm_backend_la-compositor-drm.lo
<bryceh_> /bin/bash ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../compositor -I..  -DDATADIR='"/usr/share"' -DMODULEDIR='"/usr/lib/wayland"' -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/libpng12    -I/usr/include/libdrm   -Wall -g -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -fvisibility=hidden -g -O2 -c -o drm_backend_la-compositor-drm.lo `test -f 'compositor-drm.c' || echo '../../compositor/
<bryceh_> '`compositor-drm.c
<bryceh_> ../../compositor/compositor-drm.c:30:17: fatal error: gbm.h: No such file or directory
<bryceh_> compilation terminated.
<bryceh_> make[4]: *** [drm_backend_la-compositor-drm.lo] Error 1
<bryceh_> I ended up giving up on debian's wayland-demos snapshot since it's old compared with what's in our wayland and mesa
<RAOF> Yeah; I see no reason not to take as fresh a snapshot as possible.
<bryceh_> however newer wayland-demos seems to have added a fair number new dependencies
<RAOF> Ok, maybe that's a reason :)
<bryceh_> well, I'm going to try one around t he same timeframe as our wayland snapshot
<RAOF> What's new there?
<RAOF> If you haven't noticed, I took a new wayland snapshot as a part of the MIR process (there was some more "actually put copyright licence in" stuff) & multiarching it.
<RAOF> Ah, sbuild -j5.  You are my friend.
<bryceh_> well, this gbm for one.  :-)  also libxkbcommon-dev which debian didn't have for some reason, libgl1-mesa-dev (not sure why it needs it now)
<bryceh_> oh, no I didn't realize you did that
<RAOF> Ah, well.  Yeah.  I took a newer snapshot.
<RAOF> Surprise! :)
<bryceh_> well that explains a few things
<RAOF> Ah, sorry.
<RAOF> It seemed like the thing to do; there didn't seem to be any new dependencies, and tracking upstream until FF seemed like a good idea.
<bryceh_> it's ok, I was going to update it to newer after verifying the existing versions worked anyway
<bryceh_> to be honest I don't remember why I picked that particular version to snapshot from, although I seem to recall having a reason
<RAOF> It was probably the most recent that worked with the mesa we had.
<RAOF> ?
<bryceh_> yeah probably
<bryceh_> what was the cause of the gbm.h/gbm.h goof?
<bryceh_> hmm, can I work around it...
<RAOF> I broke libgbm-dev.install at one point.
<RAOF> And in fixing that, noticed that libopenvg1-mesa-dev won't work, either.
<bryceh_> ok cool, looks like my wayland-demos builds if I workaround the gbm.h thingee, so will pick it up again tomorrow
<RAOF> Hm.  Looks like libgl1-mesa-swx11-dev is also broken.
<Sarvatt> RAOF: before you push, i fixed gbm.h in git this morning
<RAOF> Sarvatt: Ah, ok.  I'll pull first, then.
<RAOF> Hm.  I think libgl1-mesa-swx11-dev has been broken since 10.04.  I'm not entirely sure why we even build it :)
<RAOF> Morning, bryceh!
<bryceh> RAOF, heya
<RAOF> How's tricks?
<bryceh> RAOF, been playing with wayland off and on today; pretty much ready to go but found a few issues
<bryceh> like it now only accepts background images that are png and crashes with jpgs
<bryceh> one of the clients crashes wayland too
<RAOF> Sweet.
<bryceh> actually I spent a disproportionate amount of time looking around for a good gpl'd ubuntu background image ;-)
<bryceh> finding one that is png that doesn't look pixellated in wayland has been challenging
<RAOF> Heh.
<bryceh> never found one I was really satisified with; probably easier to just solicit one of my inkscape buds to do up something from scratch
<RAOF> What are the licences in the normal background packages?
<bryceh> the normal ones are jpg
<bryceh> (which is what I had been using previously, and why I discovered the crash *grin*)
<bryceh> and jpg->png looks like ass
<RAOF> Ah.  Fair call.
<bryceh> anyway, probably going to be a short day for me; wife and kids are coming back from a trip and are pretty beat so got some babysitting duty ahead
<RAOF> Cool.
<bryceh> RAOF, how's things going for you?  I saw the mesa update went through fine
<RAOF> I'm thinking of doing a -ati snapshot pre-freeze; there look like there's useful fixes in there.  Any comments?
<bryceh> sounds like a good idea
<bryceh> can't remember a release where we didn't ship an -ati snapshot, so would be keeping with tradition ;-)
<bryceh> RAOF, I saw Intel finalized their Q3 release the other day; are we caught up on all their driver bits?
<RAOF> Yes, except for the DDX, where we're 3 commits behind; one is a version bump, one is a build-fix for pre-1.7 servers one is formatting in the manpages.
<RAOF> So, we're pretty good there :)
<RAOF> Oh.  We're a bit behind on libva.
<RAOF> This does not trouble me.
<bryceh> sounds good
<bryceh> seems like this release is turning out to be pretty easy.  Even the bug load isn't that bad right now
<bryceh> maybe unity scared everyone off?  ;-)
<RAOF> :)
<RAOF> I did some workqueue triage while you were away, but there wasn't really that much to do.  Which was nice!
<bryceh> alrighty, wayland-demos uploaded
<RAOF> Wooo!
<bryceh> babysitting time.  cya
#ubuntu-x 2011-08-11
<RAOF> Have fun :)
<cnd> bryceh, are you still around?
<cnd> RAOF, or are you around?
<RAOF> I am, yes.
<RAOF> cnd: What can I do you for?
<cnd> RAOF, would you be able to upload a new utouch-qml package for me?
<RAOF> Sure.
<cnd> I need it in before feature freeze, and it's not in the utouch package set yet...
<cnd> bzr branch lp:utouch-qml/ubuntu
<cnd> uscan
<cnd> bzr bd -S
<cnd> sign and upload
<cnd> I suppose the uscan should be uscan --download-current-version
<RAOF> It should indeed :)
<cnd> RAOF, you'll need bzr-builddeb installed
<cnd> alternatively, I can upload a prebuild package somewhere for you to sign
<cnd> prebuilt*
<RAOF> I see that no-one's in a position to review your XI 2.1 protocol series :/
<cnd> RAOF, upstream on the mailing list?
<RAOF> Yeah.
<cnd> whot will be
<cnd> he's already emailed me to let me know he will review them soon
<cnd> just got a bit of work to get out of the way
<cnd> we're in pretty good communication
<RAOF> Huzzah!
<cnd> I don't know if anyone else is going to review though
<RAOF> It only really needs whot's review, right?
<RAOF> I guess Daniel's would be valuable, too.
<RAOF> Man, X input doesn't have a very high bus factor :/
<cnd> yeah, daniels would be nice but I think whot is the real gatekeeper
<RAOF> You seem to have a bunch of 'libutouch-qml-doc: non-standard-file-perm usr/share/doc/utouch-qml/html/bc_s.png 0664 != 0644' lintian warnings in that package.
<cnd> hmmm, I've not seen those warnings before
<cnd> it's likely due to doxygen
<RAOF> Yeah, likely.
<cnd> well, it's definitely due to doxygen
<cnd> I'll try and rebuild from scratch to see if I get those warnings
<RAOF> Is there any easy way to test this?
<cnd> RAOF, do you have a multitouch device?
<RAOF> BAH!  bluetooth is broken, so my magic touchpad won't work.
<cnd> synaptics perhaps?
<RAOF> Got a synaptics here; how can I tell if it's sufficeiently multitouch?
<cnd> you can install qt4-qmlviewer
<cnd> then run qmlviewer examples/eventprinter/eventprinter.qml
<RAOF> Ah.  When I say "synaptics", what I actually mean is "Alps GlidePoint"
<cnd> heh
<cnd> nope, won't work
<cnd> (yet)
<cnd> I've found that linux 3.0.0-7 works, but bluetooth doesn't work before that and hid-magicmouse (for the magic trackpad) doesn't work in 3.0.0-8
<cnd> something else I need to track down...
<cnd> RAOF, I only get the one lintian warning about the embedded javascript library
<cnd> which is also a doxygen issue
<cnd> doxygen likes to ship a version of jquery that is different than the upstream version
<cnd> so you can't do the "correct" thing and symlink to the upstream version
<RAOF> Hm.  This is possibly a pkgbinarymangler bug.  All those pngs have been touched by optipng.
<cnd> what's optipng?
<RAOF> The thing we use to squeeze ever tinier slivers of CD space out of packages.
<RAOF> It's a png optimiser that pkgbinarymangler runs.
<cnd> I'm guessing it's only invoked when it's installed
<cnd> cause I don't have it installed
<RAOF> Indeed.
<RAOF> pkgbinarymangler hooks into dpkg somewhere.
<cnd> I'll install it and see if that makes it occur
<cnd> then we'll know for sure
<cnd> nope, that still didn't do it
<cnd> oh, I don't have pkgbinarymangler installed
<cnd> well, the pngs were modified, but still no lintian warnings
<cnd> so I don't know why you're seeing them
<RAOF> Anyway, looks sufficiently good; uploaded.
<RAOF> Hm.  Maybe my sbuild setup is slightly strange.
<cnd> cool, thanks again!
<cnd> are you all dist-upgraded?
<RAOF> Yeah.
<RAOF> I lost my libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 :(
<cnd> ummm, ok?
<cnd> was it near and dear to your heart?
<RAOF> Terribly!
<RAOF> Or, rather, it was near and dear to my wine.
<RAOF> God knows when ia32-libs was last updated.
<RAOF> It'll work once libc is fixed again.
<cnd> I thought ia32-libs was going to go away
<RAOF> Yeah, but it doesn't look like it will for oneiric.
<RAOF> But you *can* install the i386 version of mesa, which does basically everything you want from multiarch, anyway :)
<cnd> cool
<RAOF> Oh, whoops.  You can as long as you've got a multiarch'd libpciaccess, such as I've got here :)
<bjsnider> RAOF, is your system still using 20gb of ram per process?
<RAOF> bjsnider: Still?  To what do you refer?
<bjsnider> you said all your ram is used up because x clients grab huge amounts of it
<bjsnider> but i guess the problem has been resolved
<RAOF> That may have been compiz going mad?
<ricotz> tjaalton, hi, i hope you dont forget about libx11
<tjaalton> ricotz: nope
<tjaalton> was FF today?
<tjaalton> so it seems
<tjaalton> I'll do that and some other merges then
<ricotz> tjaalton, yes, FF is today ;), thanks
<RAOF> tjaalton: While we're in the upload-before-FF games, could you please test the -ati in alioth?  I'd test it locally, but my ati machine has spent the past 6 hours updating and still isn't finished.
<tjaalton> RAOF: oops, same problem here too. my test build is still on natty, though it would only take ~1h to update i guess
<tjaalton> I only have an old firegl though
<RAOF> Ok.  This HD 5450 should finish updating *sometime* soon, I guess :)
<tjaalton> is hd6xxx supported yet?
<RAOF> Should be.
<RAOF> Although I think that might depend on the exact value of xxx.
<tjaalton> good, I could buy a hd6450 based card, passively cooled and only ~50EUR
<RAOF> tjaalton: Gah.  It's EOD here.  Could you please test -ati and upload if it's sane?
<RAOF> I have no idea when my test box will be available to actually test on :/
<tjaalton> RAOF: yeah, can do
<tjaalton> hmm, not enough space on disk, best to just reinstall the sucker then. faster too
<tseliot> Sarvatt, RAOF: are there any plans to put the new X in xorg-edgers?
<tseliot> 1.11
<tjaalton> either that or a separate ppa, or both
<tjaalton> since the idea was to stage the stack in a ppa and then push it to P when it opens
<tjaalton> oh nice, alpha3 installer crashed
<tjaalton> tseliot: can you test the -ati from git? could be that i'm unable to install oneiric to test it myself
<tseliot> tjaalton: I can probably do that later today
<tseliot> tjaalton: you're talking about our git repository, right?
<tjaalton> tseliot: yes, today is FF so it should be uploaded today as well
<tseliot> tjaalton: what? Wasn't it on August 17?
<tjaalton> nope, 11th
<tjaalton> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<tseliot> you're right and I'm already late with some uploads...
<tjaalton> synced libxfont 1.4.4-1 to oneiric
<Sarvatt> tjaalton, RAOF: ati's version shouldn't be 6.14.99 though
<Sarvatt> 6.14.3~
<tjaalton> right, it could end up being 6.14.4?
<Sarvatt> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-ati/commit/?id=2fca40ea65d9f2a6f8451c324bb4b82786f34f76 they do that every release
<tjaalton> "bump"
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: do you have ati gear to test it on? I've yet to hit the store so it could take hours still for me to get a current card
<Sarvatt> nothing on oneiric, no. any idea when the cutoff is?
<tjaalton> today is FF
<Sarvatt> yeah when today I mean
<tjaalton> ah, dunno
<tjaalton> synced -siliconmotion
<tjaalton> merged xterm
<Sarvatt> with my luck oneiric upgrades are broken with everyone shoving crap in
 * Sarvatt checks
<Sarvatt> i'll start an upgrade on my hd5770 machine to test it out, looks like only ubuntuone and multiarch are busted
<Sarvatt> tseliot: i wasnt planning on putting 1.11 in edgers until october probably, is ati asking for it or something?
<tjaalton> crap, forgot that pbuilder works now, should probably try the builds first
<tjaalton> I'm removing the silly locales from libx11
<tjaalton> hum, can't see any reason not to grab xkeyboard-config 2.3-1 from experimental
<jcristau> do you know who's taking care of CVE-2011-2895 for ubuntu?
<ubot4> jcristau: ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2011-2895)
<tjaalton> jcristau: is it the libxfont one?
<jcristau> yes
<tjaalton> I synced it to oneiric, other versions are not done yet
<jcristau> i was wondering if there was some sort of test case or something
<Sarvatt> kees: any idea about the above?
<tjaalton> hmm dunno. mdeslaur, do you know ^?
<tjaalton> :)
<tjaalton> echo
<Sarvatt> ah whoops, sorry if I pinged the wrong person :)
<jcristau> that code hasn't changed in forever anyway, so it doesn't look like a risky cherry-pick
<mdeslaur> let me look, one sec
<mdeslaur> jcristau: I don't see any test cases for the security fix
<jcristau> thanks for checking
<tjaalton> meh, xkeyboard-config failed to build, have to check it later.. gone for ~3h ->
<Sarvatt> tjaalton, RAOF: an hour stress testing the ati checkout in git with no problems, ship it :)
<Sarvatt> of course theres a new bugfix today
<tseliot> tjaalton: I don't think I'll be able to test -ati today
<tseliot> ah, good, Robert tested it
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: cool, and I got a new HD6450 ready for testing :)
<tjaalton> dh_autoreconf: (intltoolize -c -f && autoreconf -vfi) (intltoolize -c -f && autoreconf -vfi) failed to to execute: No such file or directory
<tjaalton> what the hell
<tjaalton> not even the debian branch builds
<tjaalton> of xkeyboard-config
<Sarvatt> its the override_dh_autoreconf section in the rules screwing it up
<tjaalton> hum yes, obviously, but why
<tjaalton> removing '--' made it build, but dunno if it does what it's supposed to do
<tjaalton> apparently it does
<tjaalton> tseliot: what are those -updates blobs for?
<Sarvatt> ricotz: so can I just pull in oneiric wayland packages to natty directly in edgers?
<Sarvatt> mesa needs it
<tjaalton> xkeyboard-config uploaded.. now how do I create that ati tarball with pristine-tar..
<ricotz> Sarvatt, already have
<tjaalton> ha, created it
<Sarvatt> ricotz: ah we need ubuntu3
<Sarvatt> ricotz: and it has to be ubuntu3whatever~natty
<ricotz> Sarvatt, 3 doesnt have any relevant changes, but i can upload it
<Sarvatt> or else the build dep wont get satisfied by ubuntu3~edgers~natty being lower than ubuntu3
<ricotz> building against ubuntu2 is fine
<ricotz> ah
<ricotz> i see what you mean
<bryceh> hmm, looks like something is screwy with the intel apport hook transition - see bug #824023
<Sarvatt> i can add a hook to fix it in mesa but seems easier to just reupload the ubuntu3 wayland and be done with it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 824023 in xdiagnose (Ubuntu) "package xdiagnose (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/apport/apport-gpu-error-intel.py', which is also in package xserver-xorg-video-intel 2:2.14.0-4ubuntu7.2 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824023
<bryceh> tjaalton, do we need to add a conflicts or something in xdiagnose to the -intel driver to ensure the upgrades occur in proper order?
<ricotz> Sarvatt, uploading 3 wont help with the next mesa build it will the same problem
<Sarvatt> not if you do ubuntu3edgers~natty
<ricotz> mhh, right
<ricotz> on sec
<ricotz> one sec
<Sarvatt> they changed the PPA docs to recommend using XubuntuYppa1 instead of XubuntuY~ppa1 and it makes lots of sense so you dont have to change build deps on everything
<tjaalton> bryceh: seems like it
<ricotz> Sarvatt, this of course will break the upgrade path
<Sarvatt> which upgrade path? the one already broken in edgers by everything being newer than the next release? :P
<tjaalton> bryceh: Replaces: xserver-xorg-video-intel (<= 2:2.14.0-4ubuntu7.1),
<tjaalton> bryceh: there's your problem :)
<bryceh> tjaalton, ah, what should that be?  Conflicts?
<bryceh> oh, 7.2 aha
<tjaalton> bryceh: use (< $version_thats_not_going_to_get_in_natty) :)
<bryceh> yep
<tjaalton> like (< 2:2.15)
<ricotz> Sarvatt, right, but still in this case it is a copy from oneiric which should be replaced by the original one, anyway i will upload it
<ricotz> ;)
<tjaalton> btw, oneiric is totally broken on the HD6450 with -ati
<bryceh> 2:2.14.0-4ubuntu8 should be sufficient, no?
<tjaalton> lets see if the snapshot changes anything, though I think it's kernel at fault
<tjaalton> bryceh: yeah
<Sarvatt> tjaalton: pci id?
<Sarvatt> which caicos is it?
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: well, it loads but gfx totally corrupted. and can't get the id since I can't log in :P (and no sshd yet)
<Sarvatt> nomodeset time
<tjaalton> ah, right
<tjaalton> with nomodeset it just hung with a blinking cursor
<tjaalton> wait, it was just the keyboard that stopped working during boot, until I reconnected it
<Sarvatt> ricotz: debhelper 8.1.2ubuntu2 is enough for wayland on natty, we had the multiarch stuff backported to it before 8.1.3 (sorry if ya already were fixing it)
<tjaalton> 1002:6779
<Sarvatt> hrm "support" for that was there, anything in your dmesg from the old boots in /var/log/kern.log hopefully?
<tjaalton> oh yes
<ricotz> Sarvatt, sorry, uploaded again
<Sarvatt> ricotz: thank you thank you :)
<tjaalton> http://pastebin.com/7eJaQhiQ
<Sarvatt> ricotz: btw i'm hoping to have xserver 1.11 in there way sooner than expected (like in the next week or so), rememebered ya asking about it
<ricotz> oh, nice
<Sarvatt> tjaalton: disable the intel IGP in the bios
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: no such thing
<Sarvatt> its the SDP right? sure there is
<tjaalton> this is an old Asus P5K board
<Sarvatt> oh
<tjaalton> rock solid :)
<tjaalton> i'll build 3.1rc1 tomorrow to try
<tjaalton> ati uploaded
<tjaalton> looks like apart from the pending xserver merge we got every new upstream version uploaded in time :P
<Sarvatt> tjaalton: do you have cryptsetup installed? is radeon in your initrd?
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: this is a fresh natty install, upgraded to oneiric, without cryptocrap
 * tjaalton grabs a sierra nevada
<Sarvatt> tjaalton: you can do a sudo mv /lib/plymouth/renderers/drm.so{,.bak} to get the desktop up for now, i dont know how to disable a single plymouth backend at runtime :P
<tjaalton> heh, thats ok, I don't need the box
<tjaalton> might just build the new kernel first to see if it helps
<tjaalton> ok, EOD for me
<Sarvatt> way past that eh? :P
<tjaalton> yeah, indeed
<Sarvatt> RAOF: err, they're talking about reverting the vblank patch and reintroducing the compiz hangs on all intels again on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/814325
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 814325 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "fuzzy and corrupted display with update in natty-proposed (affects: 1) (heat: 18)" [High,Triaged]
<tseliot> tjaalton: to keep drivers updated during the stable release cycle
 * tseliot -> offline
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: oops, right. I thought it was the one which fixed dualscreen setup.. still, would be too bad to revert that
<Sarvatt> bryceh: do you have natty on that arrandale?
<bryceh> Sarvatt, no, oneiric
<bryceh> (and wayland *grin*)
<Sarvatt> if you have any spare time, could ya try installing the 2.6.38-11 kernel from natty-proposed and seeing if you can reproduce this with the script on comment 12? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/814325
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 814325 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "fuzzy and corrupted display with update in natty-proposed (affects: 1) (heat: 24)" [High,Triaged]
<RAOF> Sarvatt: I suspect that maybe http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.freedesktop.xorg.drivers.intel/5423 will be the fix for that.
<RAOF> Well, the two patches in that thread.
<Sarvatt> RAOF: sorry about that ping earlier, I misread and thought they were reverting the compiz fix and in the process of my net dying 3 times forgot to mention that
<RAOF> That's ok.  You're welcome to ping me while I'm safely asleep :)
#ubuntu-x 2011-08-12
<bryceh> yay @ #824980
<RAOF_> Hah, macbook.
<RAOF_> Time to make dinner.
<bryceh> well, false gpu lockups are now being labeled as such
<RAOF_> They're recovered GPU lockups?
<bryceh> that's right
<RAOF_> Hooray!
<bryceh> well, particularly they're ones where the reporter says "I didn't experience an actual freeze requiring reboot"
<bryceh> so, the user *could* be lying
<mdeslaur> what gen is ironlake?
<Sarvatt> 5
<mdeslaur> what a frustrating bug
#ubuntu-x 2011-08-14
<Hitme> hello?
<Hitme> #ubuntu+1
#ubuntu-x 2012-08-06
<akher0n> mlankhorst: https://gist.github.com/3270723
<akheron> mlankhorst: now with no invalid writes in synaptics_drv.so
<mlankhorst> great o.O
<mlankhorst> still see some though, argh
<mlankhorst> But I've asked cnd to look at it, if you don't want to wait you could always temporarily run the new stack from quantal :P
<mlankhorst> I've created a backport for it but it's not for the weak of mind.
<akheron> mlankhorst: why not for the weak of mind?
<akheron> :)
<mlankhorst> still experimental and if things go wrong you have to know your way around the console
<mlankhorst> omg awesome..
<mlankhorst> I didn't update vmware so it was still stuck on the old version
<mlankhorst> but it bumped all other video drivers regardless :D
<mlankhorst> I just need to add a patch for xserver-xorg-dev to depend on xserver-common of same version, else it doesn't update it properly.
<akheron> mlankhorst: well, I could try it if it fixes this annoying crashing...
<akheron> where is it?
<mlankhorst> would be easier to just enable xorg-edgers for now though
<akheron> I'll try that
<akheron> now running without valgrind
<akheron> god this is fast
<akheron> :)
<mdeslaur> tseliot: FYI, I'm going to publish lucid-precise nvidia updates in a few minutes
<tseliot> mdeslaur: err... wait
<mdeslaur> tseliot: hrm?
<tseliot> mdeslaur: I'm uploading security updates in quantal and I was planning to do the same in precise
<mdeslaur> tseliot: you can't upload to the -security pocket in precise
<mdeslaur> tseliot: how were you going to do -precise?
<tseliot> mdeslaur: ok, what version are you uploading to precise?
<mdeslaur> tseliot: for precise, I have nvidia-graphics-drivers, nvidia-graphics-drivers-updates, nvidia-graphics-173, nvidia-graphics-173-updates with the security patch
<tseliot> mdeslaur: I wanted to upload 304.23 for nvidia-graphics-drivers-update and to keep the current version of nvidia-graphics-drivers while patching the sources
<mdeslaur> the same versions as currently in the repo, but with nvidia's new blacklist ranges
<tseliot> mdeslaur: that would be ok
<tseliot> mdeslaur: I'll just take care of quantal then. Thanks
<mdeslaur> tseliot: how about if you let me release my updates in a few minutes, and then you can decide whether you want to upload 304.23 after?
<tseliot> mdeslaur: exactly my point ^
<tseliot> ;)
<mdeslaur> tseliot: ok, cool....sorry for colliding with you on this
<tseliot> mdeslaur: no, thanks for your work ;)
 * tseliot -> lunch
<tseliot> tjaalton_: I'm going to upload to quantal-proposed too (for the abi bump)
<tjaalton_> tseliot: ah, good
<tjaalton_> finally got freenode working again
<tseliot> tjaalton_: are going to move the new X from quantal-proposed to quantal this week?
<tseliot> *are we
<tjaalton_> tseliot: guess so, if it's not too buggy :)
<tseliot> tjaalton_: ok, 304.32 is in quantal-proposed too now
<tjaalton_> nice
<ricotz> tseliot, hi :)
<tseliot> ricotz: hey
<ricotz> tseliot, so is 304.32 running for you?
<tseliot> ricotz: with the new X?
<ricotz> yes
<tseliot> ricotz: I haven't tested that yet
<ricotz> tseliot, it isnt working for here
<ricotz> tseliot, you probably want to test it first
<tseliot> ricotz: I know it should segfault under certain circumstances
<ricotz> ok
<tseliot> ricotz: it's in quantal-proposed therefore, if it doesn't work, we can reject it
<ricotz> tseliot, there is a minor flaw already, the installation order here should be changed http://paste.debian.net/plain/182374
<ricotz> the upstream dkms.conf overwrite the custom one
<tseliot> ricotz: upstream dkms.conf?
<ricotz> yes
<ricotz> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/111988986/nvidia-graphics-drivers_304.30-0ubuntu1~xedgers~quantal2_304.30-0ubuntu1~xedgers~quantal3.diff.gz
<tseliot> ricotz: oh, right, they have an upstream dkms.conf now
<ricotz> tseliot, and maybe you like to add the 3.6rc1 build patch too
<tseliot> ricotz: sure
<ricotz> thanks
<ricotz> tseliot, it is probably a good idea too to hardcode the abi package provides
<mlankhorst> ricotz: video abi you mean?
<mlankhorst> :D
<mlankhorst> that should be hardcoded too at some point
<ricotz> mlankhorst, exactly
<mlankhorst> would make my job easier at least
<ricotz> meaning let nvidia-current depend on abi 11, 12, 13 etc
<mlankhorst> yeah
<ricotz> tjaalton_, ^
<mlankhorst> I could copy it over to my qbp tree then
 * ricotz think this would make jcristau a bit happy ;)
<tjaalton_> ricotz: why do you think that?
<tjaalton_> :)
<ricotz> tjaalton_,  oop sorry
<ricotz> tseliot, ^
 * mlankhorst would be happy from hardcoded abi's..
<mlankhorst> I could copy it over to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/q-lts-backport/+packages then
<tjaalton_> don't think jcristau cares one bit about the blobs in ubuntu, rightfully so :)
<jcristau> ;)
<ricotz> tjaalton_, he knows why ;)
<tseliot> ricotz, mlankhorst: I can do that for you
<mlankhorst> awesome :)
<ricotz> tseliot, thanks, this would reflect the nature of the blob better
<mlankhorst> now I just need the remaining packages updated
<mlankhorst> missing video-vmware it seems
<ricotz> tseliot, same goes for fglrx ;)
<mlankhorst> and xserver-xorg-dev needs to depend on xserver-common or xserver-xorg-core, so virtual provide won't work.
<mlankhorst> erm versioned*
<jcristau> xserver-xorg-dev doesn't need any such thing
<mlankhorst> I know, but it doesn't get taken in as part of the big rename, not sure if I should care or not though.
 * jcristau thinks not
<ricotz> tseliot, btw it is 304.32 not 302.32 
<tseliot> ricotz: the buil failed anyway so I'll have to reupload
<tseliot> *build
 * tseliot should've slept more...
<mlankhorst> hehehehee :P
<ricotz> ok
<Lazure> is there a reason why my asus g60 laptop , with a core i5 CPU and 1GB GTS 360M, cannot use nouveau driver? For instance, ubuntu livecds cannot boot without nomodeset, or else i get a garbled frozen picture showing bits and pieces of whatever my screen saw in a previous boot on other OS. 
<mlankhorst> Lazure: not from head, would help to know what card though
<Lazure> 1GB Nvidia GTS 360m
<Lazure> the i5 is known to have a built in IGP of its own, but there are no bios options to disable it, which is what i suspect why I cannot use nouveau.
<Lazure> my desktop has a 1GB GTX 460 and i7 (no IGP; triple channel memory socket) and i can boot ubuntu livecds just fine without using nomodeset
<mlankhorst> well could try blacklisting i915
<Lazure> that doesn't really help the booting of a livecd, but i guess it could help post-install 
<Lazure> tho, i'm lucky if my laptop will even boot a live cd. and that's weird because my laptop can read the disc just fine in an OS, but it fails to read the disc at boot time. my current ubuntu install required me to make a usb stick for it. >.>
<Lazure> the asus g60 runs flawlessly with windows, but damn if it isn't a nightmare for linux.
<mlankhorst> hybrid's a nightmare in general :/
<Lazure> i really hope they find a solution to make ubuntu work better with that kind of configuration soon
 * ricotz got reminded by the nice nvidia speach linus gave ;)
<tjaalton> yes, let's hope 'they' do a better job
<Lazure> if gabe newell really shifts gears to linux due to windows 8's... ugliness and poor usability
<Lazure> nvidia will need to up the ante on their linux drivers
<Lazure> which is kinda interesting, considering years ago it used to be ATI was the bane of linux existence when it came to drivers, now it's the other way around
<mlankhorst> the thing is
<jcristau> fglrx is still a piece of crap
<mlankhorst> nvidia hasn't shown any interest outside of their own driver..
<mlankhorst> to work on hybrid stuff
<Lazure> yeah
<Lazure> nvidia's too closed up
<Lazure> doesn't ATI provide info for opensource drivers to work better with their cards too?
<Lazure> whereas nvidia wants everyone to use their binary drivers
<jcristau> well the people paying the big bucks for good nvidia linux drivers are probably not very interested in the hybrid stuff
<Lazure> so in other words, a big middle finger to laptops or even desktops with the IGP-based core iX intel cpus
<jcristau> nah those use windows
<Lazure> my desktop has the last of the iX series that doesn't have an IGP (and the only one that used triple ram slots)
<Lazure> so if you want a linux machine, you pretty much have to go AMD now? 
<jcristau> if you want a linux machine to a pretty good approximation you don't exist :)
<mlankhorst> I think intel atm
<Lazure> tried to disable the properitary driver, and of course it won't boot past the logo now (tho, i had the logo at the native res!..)
<Lazure> so yeah, the stupid IGP breaks the ability to boot with nouveau
<bjsnider> Lazure, nouveau requires kms, so booting with nomodeset will automatically cut it off
<Lazure> bjsnider: yeah i know nomodeset murders nouveau, which means no 3D accel or unity/gnome-shell on a live cd
<bjsnider> if there are no bios options to disable the nvidia chip, that's not nvidia's actual fault
<Lazure> but nouveau doesn't work because of the i5's graphics chip (which is the one i'd want to turn off in BIOS)
<bjsnider> it sounds like it might be the fault of the asus corporation
<bjsnider> i don't see what's wrong with the intel gpu
<Lazure> well i WANT to use the nvidia gpu, it's obviously a lot more powerful. but the intel gpu i think interferes with nouveau working on a livecd
<Lazure> basically, my predicament is on this laptop: i must use proprietary drivers, or use nomodeset. there is no in-between
<mlankhorst> erm nomodeset is no longer supported
<Lazure> proprietary drivers, however, aren't enabled by default on live and also don't give you a very pretty plymouth/grub experience either. also, with wayland coming up...
<Lazure> if i just plop in a livecd of ubuntu and just let it boot, i get a nice plymouth boot logo, but then i get a garbled, frozen screen when it goes into X, and i can't even use ctrl+alt+f1 to go into a console, it hard freezes in this garbled state.
<Lazure> meaning i *HAVE* to use nomodeset to use a livecd at all.
<Lazure> and to use it with any acceleration whatsoever, i must install it to the system so that i can enable nvidia's propreitary drivers , which then allow me to have full 3D accel in x, but it ruins my plymouth/grub resolutions/logos
<Lazure> and this configuration will not support wayland when it comes around, either.
<Lazure> but if i wanted to play around with say.. ubuntu 12.10 alpha 3, without actually installing it, that's not gonna be an option for me because i wouldh ave to use nomodeset
<bjsnider> that bumblebee project software might be able to do something about this
<mlankhorst> meh
<mlankhorst> bumblebee solves the problem on the wrong level
<bjsnider> the problem is asus didn't provide an option to stop sending one gpu power so the other one would take over
<Lazure> asus designed this laptop to be a powerhouse in windows gaming.
<Lazure> and it works excellently for that
<Lazure> but they totally left out linux.
<mlankhorst> soon..
<Lazure> i'm trying to back up stuff in my 12.04 install, it's acting wonky and i wanna reinstall it
<Lazure> a long time ago i made my own 'live wallpaper' that changes/fades through colors depending on the time of day
<Lazure> i know there's two places i had to have .xml files, but i only can remember the one
<bjsnider> you should have done better research before buying the product i guess
<Lazure> i got the laptop back in 2009
<Lazure> it was fine with the versions of ubuntu back then, back when it didn't use plymouth boot and all i neede was compiz in gnome2 , which the propreitary drivers worked great for, but the advancements made since are totally gonna be an issue
<mlankhorst> does the integrated intel work as default?
<Lazure> i'm not sure what ubuntu is trying to use when booting livecd (which i guess uses an auto-detect system?) , since i can't get into X to even check it.
<mlankhorst>  nouveau.blacklist=1 or something iirc
<Lazure> i wonder if there's a way to make the livecd boot to terminal but still know which driver it's using
<Lazure> i know that there were errors shown something like 'intel i915 turbo disabled, no acceleration' or something like that
<Lazure> when i was stuck with text-only boots
<mlankhorst> the safe boot should probably use vesa
 * mlankhorst slaps Sarvatt around a bit with a large trout!
<tjaalton> Lazure: there's probably just some bug making the intel driver behave like that (assuming it's being used there)
<Lazure> well, gonna burn off a DVD of ubuntu 12.10 alpha 3, and we'll see if we can't figure out what it tries to use when booting live, if ever possible
<Lazure> trying DVD since my laptop won't boot linux CDs lately (but it'll read them just fine if I put them in during a running OS... weird)
<tjaalton> you can also boot off a usb stick
<Lazure> it boots off the DVD 
<Lazure> guess it just doens't like CD-Rs
<Lazure> now to see if it gets into X (probably won't)
<Lazure> i failed to get a plymouth boot logo that's for sure. getting the old fashioned text boot with all the [ OK ] things
<Lazure> think it locked up with a black screen
<Lazure> oh, well it didn't go into X but i can use ctrl+alt+f1 and get a terminal
<Lazure> how would i check which video driver is being used from that?
<tjaalton> dmesg and xorg log
<Lazure> interesting
<Lazure> during the console screen, i was being spammed with a message something about [drm] nouveau something. i'll need to boot it up again
<Lazure> cuz when i tried to switch bacl to f7 it locked and i ended up shutting down
<Lazure> is it possible to blacklist from the livecd's boot menu?
<mlankhorst> nouveau.blacklist=1 maybe?
<Lazure> [drm] nouveau : failed to idle cjhannel 2, channel 3, channel 4.. and i get a lot of PGRAPH TLB flush idle timeout messages, so yeah. nouveau is broken
<Lazure> it boots with nouveau blacklisted, but i get fallback, low resolution only
<tjaalton> dmesg again
<Lazure> how do i even read all that
<tjaalton> just dump it somewhere
<tjaalton> apt-get install pastebinit; dmesg | pastebinit
<Lazure> http://pastebin.com/uSfE123u
<Lazure> i couldn't find package pastebinit, but i did it manually
<Lazure> note this is booting from a livecd
<tjaalton> it's probably in universe
<Lazure> apparently nouveau just plain doesn't like the GTS 360m. 
<Lazure> in this case, why isn't linux falling back to the i915 that's built-in to my i5?
<Lazure> it seems to fallback to vesa instead. 
<tjaalton> no mention of intel in dmesg
<Lazure> yeah, i think it pretends i don't have a gpu on my i5
<Lazure> but on the real install, back in the day, when i would get my proprietary nvidia drivers installed and working
<Lazure> i lost the plymouth boot logo and was getting a 80x25 text one instead. and during that, it would say something about i915 turbo disabled can't find symbols or wahtever
<Lazure> i forget what i did to make plymouth work, but.. it was very tricky
<Lazure> i think i had to install vbe or something
<Lazure> and make grub/plymouth use vesa
<Lazure> if i could make them use the i915 , my grub/plymouth would look tons better
<Lazure> tjaalton: is there any way to make a livecd load a certain driver from just the boot options line?
<mlankhorst> Lazure: if it uses optimus and enables nvidia card first, not likely
<Lazure> ahhh
<Lazure> and with a very very minimal BIOS, i cannot disable either graphics adapter.
<Lazure> so yeah, all my livecds are gonna be 800x600 and without full gnome-shell/unity features for all of eternity unless nouveau gets improved and realizes the 360m exists.
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: hmm... if system boots to fast lightdm starts before both graphics cards are initialized :/
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: yeah, would be easy to test that by restarting lightdm from a vt
<mlankhorst> that's what I do, but it's not a proper solution
<Lazure> that would only happen on an SSD wouldn't it?
<mlankhorst> Lazure: or netboot with gbit network ;)
<Lazure> lol
<mlankhorst> .. from a ssd *ducks*
<Lazure> my desktop that i'm chatting to you from , running win7 , has an SSD. boots up so faaaaast
<mlankhorst> mine takes a bit longer but it's mostly typing in password :p
<mlankhorst> seems to be limited to 400mb/s due to aes
<bjsnider> it's hard to believe that chip isn't supported by nouveau after a couple of years
<bjsnider> i don't know what would stop the blob from working, if the system isn't trying to use the intel gpu at all
<tjaalton>  blob works aiui, livecd not
<bjsnider> i thought it could be installed off the livecd
<mlankhorst> bjsnider: sometimes things break, we try to fix it in time :)
#ubuntu-x 2012-08-07
<soren> How can I tell what the maximum resolution of my graphics card is?
<mlankhorst> create a modeline with cvt and add it to your xorg.conf
<soren> I'm considering a monitor that goes up to 2560x1600, but if my graphics card can't drive it, I'd like to know in advance.
<mlankhorst> but file a bug first, i915 by any chance?
<mlankhorst> oh what card?
 * mlankhorst just woke up
<soren> mlankhorst: Are you talking to me?
<tjaalton> soren: it needs at least displayport or dvi-d connection, check that first :)
<soren> tjaalton: It's got displayport.
<soren> tjaalton: Why? Won't HDMI go up that high?
<tjaalton> soren: nope
<soren> Wow. Ok.
<tjaalton> 1080p is max
<soren> Good to know.
<tjaalton> what card is it?
<soren> It's some Sandybridge thing.
<tjaalton> should be fine
<tjaalton> at least it drivers 2600x1440 just fine :)
<tjaalton> *drives
<soren> Ok. Do you think I'd be able to use the laptop's own screen at the same time? (xinerama style setup)
<tjaalton> hmm
<tjaalton> depends
<tjaalton> think you should thoguh
<tjaalton> though
<soren> Side-by-side.
<soren> There's no way to look this up?
<tjaalton> some older chip generations had limitations to the texture size, so if it was only capable of 2048x2048 you'd be in trouble, but I think snb can do 8kx8k
<ogra_> two displays are usually no prob ... i have to add an xorg.conf that sets a higher virtual res though 
<ogra_> (and the error from the monitor applet about this urgently needs some proper wording btw)
<jcristau> xorg.conf to set virtual size hasn't been necessary since kms
<ogra_> jcristau, fglrx ;)
<jcristau> oh well
<jcristau> i live in a world where fglrx doesn't exist
<jcristau> except for the lolz
<soren> tjaalton: This is 8086:0126 if that helps at all.
<ogra_> works awesome with three monitors but well, the monitor applet just dumping the cmdline output of xorg on me instead of a proper error was a bit ... uhm... surprising
<soren> tjaalton: In a Thinkpad X220.
<tjaalton> soren: it's the chip generation that matters, it should be fine
<ogra_> seriously nothing my mom would have gotten along with
<tjaalton> I think 965 was capable of 4kx4k
<soren> tjaalton: Great. Thanks!
<tjaalton> soren: you're also lucky that it's not a hybrid machine where the DP is hooked to nvidia ;)
<tjaalton> (i've got a T420s..)
<soren> tjaalton: Luck did not factor into it :) It waas rather intentional.
<tjaalton> good thing
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: remind me again, should 1.13 allow the nvidia being the output slave?
<tjaalton> *be
<mlankhorst> if the drivers supported it
<mlankhorst> which as it stands depends on nvidia module being gpl
<tjaalton> well, nouveau
<tjaalton> but yeah
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: I can spin gears for 1 second before it locks up, usually ;)
<tjaalton> :)
<tjaalton> but you're testing offload?
<mlankhorst> oh derp
<mlankhorst> no wonder things EXPLODED
<mlankhorst> some reg I used as global but was per ringbuffer
<tjaalton> hmm, ivb gpu hang with precise
<tjaalton> even with the current updates
<tjaalton> but this time I could ssh in
<tjaalton> too bad it doesn't allow to save i915_error_state
<tjaalton> oh now it did
<tjaalton> bryceh: what do you think, should we wait for mesa 8.0.3 to pass the sru first before pushing 8.0.4 down the pipe? there's also one patch I added to git which is now confirmed to fix bug 1031784 (along with the -intel fix)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1031784 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Precise) "Artifacts on screen with ivy bridge" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1031784
<bryceh> tjaalton, I'm thinking we ought to get 8.0.4 into quantal as soon as feasible (I assume it's now in debian?)  Then once 8.0.3 gets approved start on the 8.0.4 sru
<tjaalton> bryceh: yeah it's in debian and quantal. I'd really like to get the one additional commit in 12.04.1 though :/
<tjaalton> since without it HD2500 IVB's are unusable
<mlankhorst> agreed :)
<tjaalton> bryceh: so, adding that one (verified) commit on top of the current sru'd package shouldn't risk anything. 8.0.4 doesn't have that many fixes as .3 seems to have anyway, so it can wait post 12.04.1
<bryceh> tjaalton, yep that sounds totally fine
<mlankhorst> ok lets see if I can get my dmabuf patches sent out then :)
<tjaalton> bryceh: yeah, thanks
<tjaalton> bryceh: also, looks like people are lazy in testing the SRU (who would've thought..)
<tjaalton> so it's not moving :/
<bryceh> tjaalton, yep no surprise.  Well I've got several machines on precise with piglit ready to run for exactly this eventuality.  So guess it's time to fire them up.
<tjaalton> great
<bryceh> I think I'll run them overnight and avoid boiling myself out of my office :-)
<mlankhorst> bryceh: I can do that without putting any machines on! :D
<bryceh> mlankhorst, :-)
<bryceh> been contemplating getting a portable AC unit for the office
<tjaalton> the office temp gauge shows 28.2C, but it doesn't feel too warm. maybe the darkness compensates
<mlankhorst> why? Getting temperature close to body themperature is fun..
<bryceh> sweat and electronics don't mix :-)
<tjaalton> usually it's the indirect heat radiation from the shades that's making me sweat, when the sun is shining around noon
<tjaalton> temperature rarely goes above 30
<tjaalton> C
<tjaalton> :)
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: I measured 35 here before in eve
<mlankhorst> my room gets hottest :/
<tjaalton> uh :)
<tjaalton> well it's maybe 17C outside, so
<tjaalton> don't mind it now that the vacation is over
<mlankhorst> I think I'm getting all the heat form the roof
<tjaalton> yeah, insulation works both ways :)
<tjaalton> I mean, if you had any it would be cooler
<bryceh> yeah I've got two large windows in my office, which is really nice most of the time but they tend to let in more heat than normal.  regular AC can barely keep up.  Then add 7 computer heat loads on top...
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: erm insulation is fine here..
<mlankhorst> that's why it was still 35°c in evening
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: ok you got some sort of winter I guess :)
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: yeah when we get unlucky
<tjaalton> what, don't like to skate on the canals?-)
 * mlankhorst likes the heat
<bryceh> one of the computers here has 10 hdd's in it.  toasty
<tjaalton> it's nice until it's not
<tjaalton> bryceh: whoa
<tjaalton> 5W a piece
<tjaalton> at least
<bryceh> actually the two things that put out the most heat is GPU lockups and projector testing
<mlankhorst> :>
<bryceh> tjaalton, could be; actually I did mostly pick out "green" drives that supposedly are cooler and quieter
<bryceh> anyway, hey I wanted to check on where we are with xserver 1.13?  are we blocked waiting on blobs, or for the official release, or...?
<mlankhorst> fglrx is probably blocked, rest is in proposed?
<mlankhorst> except new xorg-server rc
<Sarvatt> arm drivers not in pkg-xorg according to #ubuntu-devel..
<mlankhorst> Sarvatt: yeah but they're out of date
<bryceh> Sarvatt, ugh, more blobbages
<bryceh> fglrx I'm actually not super worried about; it always lags a lot, and people can run -ati in the interim
<mlankhorst> I would say grab the xf86-video-omap from https://launchpad.net/~tiomap-dev/+archive/release/+index?batch=75&memo=75&start=75 as a start
<bryceh> Sarvatt, ideas on etas for the arm driver?
<Sarvatt> looks like xf86-video-msm hasnt been updated since 2010?
<mlankhorst> Sarvatt: remember you saying you would test my q-backports? :P
<tjaalton> bryceh: yeah infinity asked me about it on #u-d, some drivers still missing
<bryceh> ok, so blocked by drivers.
<tjaalton> bryceh: what would be the deadline for copying them over to quantal?
<bryceh> hmm
<tjaalton> FF?
<tjaalton> which is before beta
<tjaalton> beta is sep 6th iirc
<bryceh> FF is Aug 23rd
<bryceh> beta 1 freeze is Aug 30
<bryceh> beta 2 freeze sep 20
<mlankhorst> I could poke the omap devs..
<bryceh> so...  xserver 1.13~ by FF seems a good goal
<Sarvatt> piglit has changed so much since tormod first packaged it, lots of generated files strewn in random places :P
<tjaalton> wonder if the arm devs are willing to test & upload them
<tjaalton> the arm drivers that is
<tjaalton> since they are all over the place aiui
<bryceh> in the past we've let fglrx get updated as late as beta 2 freeze, but given that we're going to backport this stack, having all the drivers working by beta 1 would seem a lot less risky for us
<tjaalton> also, adding -modesetting and -displaylink to xserver-xorg-video-all will happen, meaning they need to be moved to main
<mlankhorst> awesome
<bryceh> Sarvatt, yeah for my tests I use a git checkout (which I'm keeping to a specific revision for all the mesa tests)
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: yeah that probably answers your question :)
<bryceh> I uploaded an xserver sru from one of the arm guys yesterday; I was thinking if they will be doing X updates we might invite them to get git access and so forth
<bryceh> tjaalton, MIR for them for quantal?  or quantal+1?
<tjaalton> and put their drivers in git (/me hides)
<tjaalton> bryceh: quantal
<bryceh> ok
<Sarvatt> i think some are in collab-maint
<bryceh> tjaalton, do you know if anyone is planning on filing the MIRs?
<tjaalton> I'm getting a displaylink monitor some day, will test the hotplug that it works
<tjaalton> bryceh: I can do those
<bryceh> ok, thanks
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: ah, that's nice then
<Sarvatt> http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=collab-maint/xf86-video-omap.git;a=summary
<bryceh> I also have some displaylink gadget I can test with if needed
<Sarvatt> its guaranteed none of these will work in 1.13
<Sarvatt> oh sweet, robclark updated xf86-video-omap for 1.13 already in the 0.4.0 release
<Sarvatt> https://github.com/robclark/xf86-video-omap/commits/master
<mlankhorst> bryceh: yeah if they want they can work against precise too :)
<mlankhorst> When the changes in xorg settle down I'll upload newer versions more often..
<bryceh> mlankhorst, excellent
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: yeah, it's useful in lts.. even via the backports
<cnd> Sarvatt: I remember you or someone else saying that ppa-purge is currently a bit broken due to multiarch issues
<cnd> when I try to use it, it tries to remove a ton of packages
<cnd> do you know how to make it work properly?
<Sarvatt> cnd: yeah it doesn't remove the multiarch packages, what ppa are you purging?
<cnd> unity-team/staging
<Sarvatt> do all the packages have something in their name in common by any chance?
 * Sarvatt is looking
<cnd> I don't know
<cnd> I'm on quantal, so there's 11 source packages
<Sarvatt> need to find what you have installed :i386 versions of out of there
<cnd> Sarvatt: is there an easy way to do that?
<Sarvatt> only on edgers where the packages all have names in it :(
<Sarvatt> dpkg -l | grep autopilot or bamf maybe??
<Sarvatt> dont know why you'd have multiarch versions of any of those installed..
<cnd> Sarvatt: doesn't look like I have any
<Sarvatt> i'll try it out on another machine and see if i can work it out
<cnd> Sarvatt: thanks :)
<Sarvatt> cnd: worked fine http://paste.ubuntu.com/1134942/
<Sarvatt> i'd look to see if you have another ppa with unity in it thats broken
<Sarvatt> it just does sudo apt-get install package1/precise after removing the source and updating, if theres a newer one than in the distro in another ppa it'll try that
<cnd> Sarvatt: I have google chrome
<cnd> but that's it
<cnd> Sarvatt: ooooh… I'm on quantal
<Sarvatt> oh, my bad :(
<cnd> Sarvatt: I got it working by manually downgrading unity
<cnd> and all its deps
#ubuntu-x 2012-08-08
<mlankhorst> morning
<tjaalton> yo
<tjaalton> whoa, nice classic weave on resume with -proposed stack
<mlankhorst> have to write linux/Documentation today :/
<tjaalton> so sorry
<mlankhorst> Nah it's ok, mostly copy pasting I hope. And since that is the only thing barring dma-buf-mgr right now. :)
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: hey rc4 is out
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: ooh
<tjaalton> i pushed -intel 2.20.3
<tjaalton> uploaded mesa 8.0.3-0u0.2 to precise-proposed
<mlankhorst> erm most recent commit is 2.20.2-1ubuntu1?
<tjaalton> should be uptodate
<tjaalton> just that email is lagging behind
<mlankhorst> ah k
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: ok pushed rc4, but didn't test yet if it builds or not :)
<mlankhorst> seems to build..
<mlankhorst> and seems to start too, ship it?
<tjaalton> yup!
<tjaalton> oh right, I have the powers :)
<akheron> mlankhorst: now running xorg-edgers and it still crashes :(
<akheron> there are actually two kinds of crashes, one when suspending and the other when waking from suspend
<akheron> when it crashes when suspending, the machine doesn't suspend, the X crashes and some services (like networking) goes down
<akheron> and it suspends when I try to reboot, then when I wake it up, it reboots :)
<tjaalton> looks like we missed the window for trivial bugfixes, duh
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: you should include the debian changelog when merging from there, even if it's UNRELEASED ;)
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: yeah think it got absorbed again :/
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: what do you use to resolve the conflicts?
<mlankhorst> automatic
<tjaalton> automatic what?
<tjaalton> git-mergetool?
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: I forgot I set it up once and it auto merges changelog 
<mlankhorst> and now I never have to worry about it again :)
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: so you run git merge, and it complains about conflicts.. what do you do next?-)
<tjaalton> it suggests git-mergetool, I use meld
<tjaalton> as the mergetool
<mlankhorst> i use.some debian changeloh merge tool
<mlankhorst> automated it
<tjaalton> but if you have other conflicts, those happen too
<tedg> So, I'm in a bad place with that giant X update.  In fallback now, but I'm curious if there's an update planned, or I should try to back the whole thing out :-/
<tedg> Guessing it might be something to do with the nvidia driver.
<tjaalton> tedg: right, there is no nvidia driver yet
<tjaalton> tseliot: ^
<tjaalton> well, it has a wrong version
<tedg> ?  Hmm, it updated?
<tjaalton> oh?
<tjaalton> dunno then
<tedg> It was blocked for a while based on removing nvidia-common, and then it unblocked.
<tedg> So I assumed that meant there was a proper version.
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: no i fix most automated or follow xsf wiki
<tseliot> tedg: what driver version are you using?
<tedg> tseliot, 304.32-0ubuntu3
<tjaalton> tedg: i guess the latest upload provides the new abi, so it'll install
<tjaalton> something else wrong with it then
<tedg> tseliot, I guess it'd be more correct to say I'm not using it :-)
<tseliot> :)
<tseliot> tedg: what's the problem, exactly?
<tseliot> tedg: can't you install it or can't you get it to work once it's installed?
<tedg> tseliot, Lightdm starts, as soon as I get to a Compiz desktop it crashes pretty quickly.  Unity-2d will run until I think something tries to use GL.
<tedg> tseliot, My nvidia bug log is filled with: [   505.639] (EE) FBDEV(0): FBIOPUTCMAP: Invalid argument
<Sarvatt> I never could get it working but RAOF said debian/changelog merge=dpkg-mergechangelogs in .gitattributes is supposed to work for changelogs
<tseliot> tedg: it looks like you're using fbdev instead of nvidia
<tedg> tseliot, It infact has that 429244 times
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: it'll still fail when there are actual conflicts
<tedg> tseliot, In the ~/nvidia-bug-report.log.gz
<tedg> ?
<Sarvatt> ah aka every time then :P
<tjaalton> right, I guess it should still merge the old entries fine
<tseliot> tedg: can you upload that file somewhere, please?
 * tedg is now wondering if it pastebinit wasn't the best tool for this
 * ogra_ found that the nvidia tegra driver has massive probs with the new cairo ... (1.10 works, 1.12 doesnt) probably their x86 drivers have a similar issue 
<ogra_> the symptoms are very similar
<tedg> tseliot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1136092/
<ogra_> i can start unity-2d, but as soon as i open anything or click an item it crashes ... unity 3d crashes immediately after login
<tedg> ogra_, Hmm, yeah, does sound similar.
<ogra_> but its arm vs x86 ... so you cant be sure, i guess the tegra driver still slightly differs from their normal binary driver
<tedg> The bugs apport found are bug 1034378 and bug 1034379
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 1034378 could not be found
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 1034379 could not be found
<tedg> Not sure they're really useful.
<tedg> No, really, those are the numbers.
<tedg> :-)
<tedg> ogra_, Where's the best place to get Cairo 1.10?  Precise?
<ogra_> uh, no idea :) i rolled back my driver instead of cairo ... 
<ogra_> you might be able to get an older version on launchpad 
<tedg> Yeah, I'd need to rollback all of the X stack to get the old driver... which will suck.
<tedg> Okay, so the older version of Cairo means that GTK apps work better, but I still can't run Compiz.
<tedg> So I'm guessing there's a GLX error and the new version of Compiz uses GLX.
<tedg> s/Compiz/Cairo/
<ogra_> fun
<ogra_> does unity-2d at least work stable now ?
<tedg> Yeah, it seems to.
<ogra_> great so cairo is definitely involved on x86 too
<tedg> I mean, as much as Unity-2d works :-)  The slow software sliding is annoying :-)
<ogra_> stop it from sliding then ;)
<tedg> ogra_, You know I can't do that ;-)
<ogra_> hahaha
<tedg> Okay, scratch that, Firefox brings the whole thing down.
<tedg> Though, I think I can live without the web better than I can live without e-mail :-)
<tjaalton> tedg: btw you have some ancient xorg logfiles making that dump huge :)
<tedg> tjaalton, Are you calling me old?  ;-)
<tjaalton> tedg: nah, the machine :)
<tjaalton> logs from last year, one of which is huge
<tjaalton> or was it older
<tjaalton> just an observation
 * tedg deletes them
<ogra_> tedg, i'm not sure FF is even linked against the system cairo libs
<ogra_> it might ship its own copy
<tedg> ogra_, I think the bug is the first person to grab a GLX context looses.  FF is probably just the first person in this case.
<ogra_> (chriscoulson shoudl be able to tell you)
<ogra_> why would FF grab any GLX contexts ?
<jcristau> because webgl
<tjaalton> oh great, buggy -synaptics again.. bug 956071
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 956071 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in XIGetDeviceProperty()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/956071
<tjaalton> jcristau: this is 681796 on debian
<tjaalton> apparently reverting to 1.5.99.902-0ubuntu5 stopped the crashes
<jcristau> sigh
<tjaalton> so 1.6.0 is good, 1.6.2 is bad
<jcristau> can touchpads stop existing already?
<tjaalton> totally..
<jcristau> tjaalton: so https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=52496 should be moved to synaptics?
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 52496 in Server/Input/Core "segfault in XIChangeDeviceProperty upon suspend" [Normal,Needinfo]
<tjaalton> jcristau: yeah, that's what the testing suggests
<tjaalton> I don't recall seeing that bug though
<tjaalton> myself that is
<tjaalton> but I trust keng-yu :)
<jcristau> i'm not seeing anything related between 1.6.0 and 1.6.2
<jcristau> oh well.  it's synaptics, i shouldn't be surprised.
<tjaalton> hmm
<tjaalton> let me check the backported patches first..
<tjaalton> hum, didn't know we had 1.6.2 in precise-updates
<tjaalton> so it's something between 1.5.99.902 and 1.6.0 that broke it
<tjaalton> meh, git history lost
<tjaalton> ah, no. just confusing commit msgs
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: the real problem is that evil stack in 1.11 :(
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: why is debian having the same bug?
<tjaalton> with 1.12
<mlankhorst> oh different bug, too many input bugs I guess :S
<tjaalton> well, I'll ask yaroslav to test reverting to 1.5.99.902 or so
<tjaalton> that lp bug was actually filed weeks before .902 hit precise, so dunno how many incarnations of a similar trace we have..
<Sarvatt> almost done fixing up the xorg-edgers piglit packaging to work for QA to use, will have daily builds ready soon if anyone needs it
#ubuntu-x 2012-08-09
<Sarvatt> this packaging is so hacky and just a workaround to not make them not download git and build it every time, needs a lot of review and cleanup (man pages also) if its ever going in debian https://code.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/piglit/debian-packaging
<Prf_Jakob> Sarvatt: Which mesa version are you guys going to use?
<Sarvatt> 8.1.x
<Sarvatt> in 12.10, and 12.04.2
<Prf_Jakob> ok
<Prf_Jakob> ok
<Sarvatt> theres a nasty bug in core mesa breaking unity on every gpu that may actually be a unity issue though, cant update till we figure that out which hopefully will happen before feature freeze so we can get 8.1
<Sarvatt> oh feature freeze is 3 weeks away, i guess there will be paperwork involved to upload it anyway
<Prf_Jakob> Ok
<Prf_Jakob> I should clean up the wayland related patches then.
<tjaalton> debfx: hey, do you know if virtualbox will support the video abi of 1.13 anytime soon? looks like 4.2 beta doesn't
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: speaking of that, which one are still missing for 1.13?
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: -ivtv, the arm ones and vboxdrv
<mlankhorst> ah k
<mlankhorst> speaking of which, I need a arm staging tree..
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: can you upload rc4? :)
<tjaalton> I already did?
<tjaalton> didn't push git though..
<tjaalton> done
<tjaalton> how easy it is to miss that phase..
<tjaalton> i blame multitasking
<debfx> tjaalton: I asked the upstream developer on friday. he said he'll look into it but as I understand supporting RCs isn't a priority for them.
<tjaalton> debfx: ok. we might be able to patch it to build in the meantime
<tjaalton> sigh, do we really need -glamo
<tjaalton> not going to touch it
<tjaalton> bug 1034793
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1034793 in xserver-xorg-video-voodoo (Ubuntu) "Please remove obsolete video drivers from the archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1034793
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: indeed :P
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: yeah seeing how often that seems to happen I wonder if it should be part of the tagging phase
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: what should?
<tjaalton> oh generating the changelog?
<mlankhorst> well just that you can't upload to ubuntu without uploading the git parts first :)
<tjaalton> ah
<mlankhorst> in the same way xorg-util-modular/release.sh is supposed to work
<tjaalton> well, xorg-server didn't get the changelog mangling commit in it for .902, so the changelog that git had looks weird since the changes were done to .902-1
<tjaalton> so, always create a new changelog entry for -0ubuntu1 or such, if debian is unreleased
<tjaalton> need to use dch -n for that, i guess
<tjaalton> and then edit to make it not be a nmu
<tjaalton> but yeah, whatever tools there are to force git push would be fine :)
<tjaalton> dunno if it's feasible though
<tjaalton> since we don't do tags
<tjaalton> and you can forget that too
<tjaalton> so should it be pushed after building a source package? that wouldn't work either, if you're just testing stuff
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: ah, so nothing was lost, just that instead of bdaab9165aac it's preferred to just create a new changelog entry for ubuntu
<tjaalton> in similar cases
<tjaalton> and I use dch -n for that, don't know of a better tool
<tjaalton> but I've added the git trick to my config. looks like I had .gitattributes already but nothing to call it..
<mlankhorst> :)
<shadeslayer> is there a know bug about X taking up all your memory after about 3-4 hours ?
<mlankhorst> with nouveau?
<tjaalton> shadeslayer: it's likely some app, not x
<shadeslayer> well ... it mentions lightdm and X in the same line
<shadeslayer> ( the process )
<tjaalton> 'it'?
<shadeslayer> tjaalton: htop
<shadeslayer> and yeah, it's definitely leaking memory, X is now using 25% of my RAM
<tjaalton> check xrestop
<shadeslayer> tjaalton: http://i.imgur.com/XF9pi.png
<tjaalton> which driver?
<shadeslayer> well .. I have 2 cards, and I think it's using the discrete ati card
<tjaalton> fglrx?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> don't have fglrx
<tjaalton> k
<shadeslayer> lsmod says radeon
<shadeslayer> hmm ... xrestop shows kwin at the top
<tjaalton> using how much pixmem
<shadeslayer> 1568614K
<shadeslayer> so about 1.5G's :|
<tjaalton> there you go
<tjaalton> it might still be a leaking driver, dunno
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> tjaalton: so restarting kwin takes down kwin's mem consumption, but X still consumes the same amount of memory
<tjaalton> could be the driver then
 * shadeslayer ponders filing a bug
<shadeslayer> tjaalton: anything that I can do to debug it a bit?
<shadeslayer> oh ... I recently modified my xorg.conf a bit
<shadeslayer> maybe that's what's causing it
<tjaalton> which release is this?
<shadeslayer> quantal
<tjaalton> hmm
<tjaalton> -proposed has a newer xserver, but I think it's either mesa or the kernel that's buggy, not the xserver
<shadeslayer> hmm .. lets try and see if that fixes anything
<tjaalton> nice, xserver crash when switching sessions
<tjaalton> apport didn't catch it
<tjaalton> duh
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: raof dropped the rethrow signals patch but it requires starting xorg-server with core :)
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: yeah, i'll hack it locally to catch the crash
#ubuntu-x 2012-08-10
<nibalizer> so uh, nvidia exploit, is the package in the updates ppa patched against that?
<Sarvatt> nibalizer: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/+sourcepub/2596304/+listing-archive-extra
<Sarvatt> yep
<nibalizer> yes
<nibalizer> awesome
<nibalizer> thanks
<nibalizer> Sarvatt: is that good for natty as well?
<Sarvatt>  nvidia-graphics-drivers	 302.17-0ubuntu1~natty~xup2	Brandon Snider (2012-08-04)
<Sarvatt> yep
<nibalizer> sweet
<Sarvatt> bjsnider: thanks for updating all of those man
<bjsnider> lol, somebody would have to ask about natty
<bjsnider> there's one guy out there using it
<Sarvatt> i know right, been end of life for a long time and surprised me ya even updated it :)
 * nibalizer feels shame
<bjsnider> nibalizer, just out of curiosity, why are you using natty?
<Sarvatt> oh its end of lifed yet, whoops!
<Sarvatt> err not EOL
<nibalizer> nibalizer: nvidia drivers, lulzy i kno
<nibalizer> bjsnider: i mean
<nibalizer> bjsnider: thanks a ton
<bjsnider> a lot of people emailed me about it as i recall
<Sarvatt> last one with a decent gnome2 stack?
<bjsnider> could be
<bjsnider> he's not telling
<blkperl> bjsnider: nibalizer and I will be updating them all to Precise after fall term :)
<blkperl> err after summer term :)
<bjsnider> precisely
<mlankhorst> morning :)
 * mlankhorst slaps Sarvatt around a bit with a trout
<tedg> tseliot, So is there going to be an nvidia update soon?  Thinking about backing out my X stack...
<tseliot> tedg: no, I haven't seen any new public announcements by Nvidia
<tedg> tseliot, Ah, okay.  Thanks!
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: feel like making a evdev 2.7.2 release? :)
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: upstream?
<bryceh> hmm, mesa 8.1 is now mesa 9.0.  also late
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: yeah pushed changes to git
<mlankhorst> I feel like making another push of all packages to the qbp ppa
 * mlankhorst was kind of hoping for a libdrm 2.4.38 release first
<tjaalton> bryceh: huh?
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: bit too late for that :)
<mlankhorst> yeah it can wait
<tjaalton> after the weekend
<mlankhorst> unless bryceh wants to :p
<mlankhorst> running the qbp script is like 5 minutes work for me anyhow
<bryceh> tjaalton, as per phoronix anyway
<mlankhorst> I love how nvidia attending xdc is 'news'
<bryceh> it's sounding like the whole stack is coming late, either end of sept or into october
<mlankhorst> there's no hurry on our side
<tjaalton> oh right, so it said on the email
<tjaalton> we need it though for hsw enablement..
 * mlankhorst feels like evilly sneaking in all the userspace changes for prime so only a kernel update would be needed..
<tjaalton> well
<tjaalton> ...
<mlankhorst> ..?
<tjaalton> let's see what kerneöl drm will end up in 12.10..
<tjaalton> -ö
<tjaalton> and now back to wknd mode :)
<mlankhorst> yeah I'm hoping to be done with the dma-fence/bufmgr crap, submitted it today as hopefully final revision, next week r600 wiring up
<shadeslayer> tjaalton: did I mention upgrading to new X stuff from proposed worked?
<shadeslayer> no more mem leaks
<bryceh> shadeslayer, quantal or precise?
<shadeslayer> bryceh: quantal
<shadeslayer> precise is for people who run production software :P
<bryceh> ...and why memory leaks are more exciting there ;-)
<mlankhorst> bryceh: that's why those statements amuse me
<mlankhorst> similar to all the debug statements that get run during debugging and would allow silent corruption on live that doesn't run the extra work :)
<shadeslayer> bryceh: heh :P
<bryceh> tjaalton, bad news on the 8.0.3 piglit tests...
<bryceh> tjaalton, I've run through them several times now, same thing each time, and don't think it's user error
<bryceh> tjaalton, on radeon, the gpu starts lagging out on one of the tests and then wedges the kernel.  Total tests passed is less than before
<bryceh> tjaalton, on nouveau it also sees a GPU lockup, after only 1658 test run (it ran 6598 previously)
<bryceh> which is odd because this should be the exact same mesa.
<bryceh> Intel seems ok so far (but don't have numbers yet)
<bryceh> well, it crashes compiz.  But I think it did that before.
<bryceh> tjaalton, anyway, I'm wondering if maybe it's due to a changed kernel or other bits in -proposed.
<mlankhorst> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m8k80eiq0W1rttwwro1_1280.png
<mlankhorst> :D
<bryceh> hrm, the intel tests also show worse numbers.  6445/6595 vs. 6453/6592
<bryceh> although, those are still better than mesa 8.0.2
#ubuntu-x 2012-08-11
<blkperl> Hi, I'm having problems after installing the newest nvidia-current in the ppa it still says the old kernel module is loaded after reboot.
<bjsnider> blkperl, what?
<blkperl> bjsnider: nvm just shot the box in the head and reloaded it, nvidia is happy now
<bjsnider> yes, gunplay often fixes many issues
<tjaalton> bryceh: huh, that's bad. have you tried it with the stock mesa but other bits from proposed?
<tjaalton> would be interesting to hear how 8.0.4 performs
<tjaalton> bryceh: could you email me the way you ran the tests and on which hw, i'll run them on the hw i have when i get back
<tjaalton> thanks :)
 * mlankhorst slaps weekend mode into tjaalton 
<tjaalton> oh i'll be afk soon :)
<tjaalton> like, as of now
<bryceh> tjaalton, sure
#ubuntu-x 2012-08-12
<eric_> latest edgers have broken graphics stack
<eric_> lots of blue
<eric_> nvm, it's a gnome bug
<shadeslayer> question, is the X stack from -proposed compatible with the fglrx drivers I get from AMD's site?
<shadeslayer> i.e. ABI compatibility 
<shadeslayer> well that was fun, binary driver from their site is unusable
<mlankhorst> there you go then :)
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> it's basically because the kernel changed ABI in 3.5 
<shadeslayer> something to do with do_mmap
<shadeslayer> and the fact that I have X from proposed
<tjaalton_> shadeslayer: no, it's not compatible
<shadeslayer> tjaalton_: some sort of incompatibility between fglrx and the kernel it seems
<tjaalton_> no
<shadeslayer> oh?
<tjaalton_> it doesn't support the xserver abi
<shadeslayer> ahh
<shadeslayer> I read your response in the wrong way
<shadeslayer> I read that as, no, it's compatible
<shadeslayer> tjaalton_: found out about it the hard way :P
<tjaalton_> if it did support the abi, it would be in quantal too
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> is the ubuntu X team going to move the 1.13 packages from proposed to the main component without fglrx support? or is there some plan to get fglrx fixed and then move them together
<tjaalton_> yes, no
<tjaalton_> can't wait for amd
<tjaalton_> the stack needs to move the coming week
<shadeslayer> right
#ubuntu-x 2013-08-05
<shadeslayer> hi, we're trying to backport KDE to Precise and have used the backported HWE stack from raring, however, it seems like the window manager still depends on libgl1-mesa-glx because https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/mesa-lts-raring/precise-updates/view/head:/debian/libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-raring.shlibs still says libgl1-mesa-glx instead of the -lts-raring package, is this intentional?
<shadeslayer> if not, should we still build using the regular stack but ask our users to manually install the LTS stack
<shadeslayer> s/not/so/
<RAOF> shadeslayer: Deliberate
<shadeslayer> but then dpkg-shlibdeps adds the wrong dependency?
<RAOF> shadeslayer: Because the ABI for libgl1-mesa-glx is the linux OpenGL ABI, so really everything *actually* depends on the libgl1 branch of that dependency; the libgl1-mesa-glx branch is to help apt out.
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^^
<RAOF> shadeslayer: Why does the KDE backport require the HWE backport stack?
<yofel> well, the reason we're doing that because KDE upstream doesn't support any configurations they don't test (at least Martin Gräßlin doesn't). That includes KDE 4.11 with mesa 8
<shadeslayer> RAOF: upstream told us that anything using old mesa versions is unsupported, only the latest mesa is supported because there could be problems during runtime
<yofel> so we're *trying* to make kde 4.11 pull mesa9 in, but apt isn't really making that easy
<shadeslayer> ^^
<RAOF> Hm.
<RAOF> You should be able to add a manual dependency on the various bits.
<RAOF> But I don't think installing the lts-raring stack on an existing system is something we've tried to support very hard.
<yofel> is there an easy way to do that with an shlibdeps rule? or only by manually adding it in control
<RAOF> It's expected that if you've got a working install, then you don't need the backport stack for hardware enablement ☺
<RAOF> mlankhorst would be the resident expert here.
<shadeslayer> would adding manually to control even work?
<RAOF> You *could* do it with a local shlibs file, I think, but I'm not sure why you'd want to do that instead of just a manual dependency in debian/control
<yofel> it would, libgl1-mesa-glx would be overriden by libgl1
<mlankhorst> erm I don't think depending on a version would work in the lts
<yofel> why not?
<mlankhorst> because the user might use the blob drivers for example, in which case mesa version wouldn't matter, if you use the lts stack libgl1-mesa-glx is virtual, which means versioned depends would fail
<yofel> well, so far we don't have versioned depends, but we try to directly pull in the -lts-raring stack
<yofel> which ended up causing a dependency mess
<mlankhorst> it's not recommended to do that either
<mlankhorst> best you can do is request the user to do that upgrade
<mlankhorst> on amd64 it requires apt-get install xserver-xorg-lts-raring libgl1-mesa-{dri,glx}-lts-raring:i386 , I guess we need to review this in the next lts, maybe allow mesa to be separately upgraded
<yofel> why i386 o.O?
<mlankhorst> because of steam/wine/ other 32-bits applications that may depend on libgl
<yofel> ok, good point
<MercX> I am having an issue with my ubuntu 12.04 installation
#ubuntu-x 2013-08-06
<dupondje> damn, I installed new xorg-server packages in saucy, and now my screen is like a lagging nightmare
<mlankhorst> morning
<dupondje> hi :)
<RAOF> dupondje: Interesting. Which packages?
<dupondje> RAOF: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau, xserver-xorg-video-intel, xserver-xorg-core, libgl1-mesa-dri
 * RAOF meant which package versions; apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core
<dupondje> 2:1.14.2-0ubuntu8
<dupondje> i'm using gnome-shell btw
<RAOF> Are you using unity-system-compositor?
<RAOF> Also, which hardware?
<dupondje> unity-system-compositor => Not that I know of
<dupondje> and hw: Laptop with optimus
<dupondje> intel card & 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108M [GeForce GT 540M] (rev a1)
<dupondje> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<RAOF> Hm. Can you be more specific than "lagging nightmare"? :)
<dupondje> anyway gtg now. work :(
<dupondje> yea, everything you do lags. Scrolling a webpage. Opening the gnome-shell 'overview', when something is still rendered on the background, and you move your mouse, its totally not fluent
<dupondje> hmz
<dupondje> Aug  6 09:34:14 laptop-jl kernel: [ 3993.643370] nouveau E[Xorg[1358]] nv50cal_space: -16
<dupondje> Aug  6 09:34:14 laptop-jl kernel: [ 3993.776459] nouveau E[Xorg[1358]] nv50cal_space: -16
<dupondje> my dmesg keeps throwing those :s
<RAOF> Well, that looks like a likely candidate.
<RAOF> Although why is nouveau getting involved at all? You should be running on the intel, surely?
<dupondje> its always nouveau, only intel when I manually shutdown (switcheroo) the nvidia card
<mlankhorst> ebusy, probably lockup
<dupondje> anyway, realy gtg now
<dupondje> back in 30 mins or os :)
<mlankhorst> raaargh, I wish I understood the lockups....
<dupondje> back :)
<dupondje> tho not on my laptop
#ubuntu-x 2013-08-07
<dupondje> RAOF: mlankhorst: When I disable nvidia/nouveau, lagging is gone
<dupondje> so its nouveau that seems broken
#ubuntu-x 2013-08-08
<bjsnider> ricotz, what happened to that blob, did nvidia rename that makefile?
<ricotz> bjsnider, yes, so it isnt needed to do it anymore
#ubuntu-x 2013-08-09
<Sarvatt> if only chrome worked with SNA, 4 releases of broken is nuts :)
<RAOF> Sarvatt: Huh. Works here :)
<Sarvatt> RAOF: using chrome stable maybe?
<RAOF> chrome beta
<Sarvatt> or chromium...
<Sarvatt> hrm
<RAOF> (For versions of "works" which include "Occasional texture corruption", but that's not chrome-related)
<Sarvatt> might just be ivybridge thats messed up, thats where i see people complaining
<Sarvatt> answer is perpetually "upgrade your kernel" but even 3.11-rc4 is broken
<RAOF> Entirely plausible. The gen7.5 backend works ok :)
<Sarvatt> oh! got your Clevo W740SU?
<RAOF> Indeed I have
<Sarvatt> RAOF: don't worry, GT3e will be broken soon when you upgrade to x-x-v-intel and mesa that fully accelerates it! :)
<RAOF> ☺
<Sarvatt> aka whenever broadwell support comes out..
<Sarvatt> RAOF: how are you liking it?
<RAOF> It's pretty nice.
<RAOF> I'll write up some thoughts about it on the interwebs at some point.
<Sarvatt> maybe after gt3e is fully supported and much faster, hopefully by the time 13.10 releases..
<Sarvatt> if that stuff doesn't get pushed off to mesa 9.3
<RAOF> I've not tried any gaming on it yet, but unity is plenty snappy
<Sarvatt> kind of crazy ivybridge is already getting pushed off to ignore bug land, and sandybridge is getting more and more broken... :(
<Sarvatt> http://ubuntuone.com/7FkHrs1gOGXiei9XifM9jN is a fun one
<RAOF> Sarvatt: That's pretty cool :)
<Sarvatt> luckily it seems to be limited to my x1 carbon and not my wifes ivb ultrabook so i can deal with the aztec stitching patterns every 10 minutes... :)
<Sarvatt> RAOF: oh you didn't do a mesa 9.2 checkout for xmir?
<RAOF> I did, but not to land in the distro.
<RAOF> To make my upstream development simpler.
<Sarvatt> dang, we need a 9.2 checkout
<RAOF> Before FF, yes.
<Sarvatt> one from june probably wouldn't be appropriate anywway
<Sarvatt> it doesn't make much sense to do one until theres a rc anyway
<Sarvatt> they don't seem to cherry-pick from master to 9.2 before then much
<Sarvatt> idr does a huge batch of cherry picks a few days before a release
<Sarvatt> and its dead inbetween branching and then
<Sarvatt> ah wait it got a bunch of cherry picks a few days ago, my bad
 * Sarvatt needs to update edgers then, except xmir and arm64 changes screwed up all the hooks
<RAOF> Boo.
<Sarvatt> xmir patches dont apply to intel anymore either but its probably trivial changes, i didnt look
<RAOF> Probably.
<Sarvatt> yep it was, just fixed it
<Sarvatt> was easier to just disable xmir and keep the 1.12 xserver requirement and update 4 releases with just one simple sed on the changelog though..
<RAOF> :)
<Sarvatt> tjaalton, mlankhorst: if you guys go and update x-x-v-intel to 2.21.14 or newer before me http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~sarvatt/patches/xmir.patch is needed, just change the git headers to ickles version from the previous patch (or delete it entirely) first :)
 * Sarvatt isn't updating it because its been so busted on ivybridge and doesn't make sense yet.. 2.21.12 was "ok" compared to newer
<bjsnider> Sarvatt, works fine here. where are these bug reports you're talking about?
<Sarvatt> bjsnider: xorg-edgers?
<bjsnider> no
<Sarvatt> 2.21.12 with the backports in saucy is fine
<bjsnider> oh, i see
<bjsnider> fine in raring too
<Sarvatt> yeah raring was the best time for SNA yet
<Sarvatt> we got lucky that release actually worked
<Sarvatt> it went downhill from there
<bjsnider> i see
<bjsnider> this inspires a lot of confidence in saucy
 * Sarvatt isn't using saucy yet.. just raring + edgers
<bjsnider> i assume you're giving intel hell over this
<bjsnider> int-hell
<Sarvatt> and i know chromes been broken over a month there, 2.21.12 + backports in saucy right now should be ok, i tested that out for a few days
<Sarvatt> by there i mean edgers, the 2.21.12 in saucy is ok and i tested it before adding the backports to be sure the big SNA problems were fixed there
<Sarvatt> hyperair: btw the things i said you needed a 3.12 kernel for were fixed in the ddx and didn't actually need a newer kernel so its ok to readd edgers.. i'm about to add a drm-dkms package to edgers for people to just update drm drivers without updating the kernel too based on https://github.com/Sarvatt/drm-dkms
<Sarvatt> err http://drvbp1.linux-foundation.org/~mcgrof/rel-html/backports/
<Sarvatt> the old compat-wireless now does drm backports :)
<Sarvatt> *unless you use chromium on ivybridge
<hyperair> Sarvatt: yeah i realized -- i didn't disable edgers. =p
<xnox> I have webpage menu dropdown from chromium browser..... appearing  on the other dual screen
#ubuntu-x 2014-08-04
<mdeslaur> can anyone take a look at this, please? 1351616
<mdeslaur> bug 1351616
<ubottu> bug 1351616 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 14.04: multi-touch screen can cause desktop to unlock" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1351616
<tjaalton> uh
<tjaalton> not able to reproduce it yet though
<tjaalton> oh I was on utopic
<tjaalton> no luck on trusty either
#ubuntu-x 2014-08-05
<mlankhorst> mdeslaur: if gnome-session crashes it's a problem there, I've seen the non-emulating touch event thing, but haven't had a reliable trigger..
<mlankhorst> mdeslaur: but is bug 1121379 still reproducable?
<ubottu> bug 1121379 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "Multiple finger touch fails on Sony Vaio Duo 11 running Ubuntu 12.10 (N-Trig DuoSense MultiTouch)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1121379
<mlankhorst> mdeslaur: oh.. that might have been fixed with the qt5 updates
<tjaalton> I couldn't repro it..
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: yeah I think the qt5 update might have fixed it
<tjaalton> this forcepad is even worse than clickpad..
<tjaalton> hm, mesa 10.3 will be released post-ff
<tjaalton> rc2 released a day later than ff
<mlankhorst> could we chuck in rc1?
<tjaalton> yeah, and then update "because it's rc"
<tjaalton> so just bugfixes after that :)
<tjaalton> ideally..
<mlankhorst> yeah
<mlankhorst> though tbh I'm worried about fglrx holding up everything more..
<tjaalton> right..
<mdeslaur> mlankhorst: the qt5 update? why would that be related?
<mlankhorst> mdeslaur: because without it touch does funny things..
<mdeslaur> mlankhorst: oh? even if nothing on that desktop uses qt?
<mlankhorst> mdeslaur: unity uses it I think
<mlankhorst> but not 100% sure, I never received my touch laptop, so I can't check right now. I'll poke the person who was supposed to send it to me :P
<mdeslaur> yeah, I don't have a touch laptop either...so I can't really try and see if I can reproduce it
<mdeslaur> mlankhorst, tjaalton: thanks for looking
<tjaalton> the qt update was in may though, if you refer to bug 1307701
<ubottu> bug 1307701 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "xserver mouse pointer emulation from touch breaks with QML app." [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307701
<mlankhorst> yeah
<mlankhorst> I think in some circumstances gtk+ might have been affected too when I was looking, but can't remember it ever did
<mlankhorst> mdeslaur: looking again I'm not completely sure any more why I thought gtk was unaffected, it looks like it still might be..
<mlankhorst> but I guess it wasn't in the original config
<mdeslaur> hrm, maybe he does have something qt running
<mlankhorst> possibly but the newer libqt5 is in -updates
<mlankhorst> iirc
<mlankhorst> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/5.2.1+dfsg-1ubuntu14.2
<Sarvatt> ricotz: hey are those utopic blobs allowing newer video abi's?
<Sarvatt> ricotz: gonna shove xserver 1.16 in there tomorrow
<Sarvatt> (for utopic only)
<mlankhorst> Sarvatt: not fglrx..
<Sarvatt> yeah no fglrx in there anyway
<ricotz> Sarvatt, yeah they do, all of them, besides 340 they are overruled anyway by the archive package
<ricotz> those should be patched for abi 18 iirc 
<mlankhorst> Sarvatt: yeah utopic in archive is abi 18 ready
<Sarvatt> \o/
#ubuntu-x 2014-08-06
<Sarvatt> ricotz: are you using edgers on utopic by any chance?
<Sarvatt> if so can you let me know if the xserver 1.16 transition went ok? anything get removed besides glamoregl? looks fine on a fresh install at least
<ricotz> Sarvatt, will upgrade and restart in a bit
<ricotz> Sarvatt, looks good :)
<Sarvatt> ricotz: thanks a ton for checking!
<Sarvatt> not using utopic on any real machines here
<ricotz> Sarvatt, utopic works fine, except for some praying before upgrading systemd/upstart/kernel ;)
#ubuntu-x 2018-08-08
<mamarley> ricotz: I know for a while we were putting the Vulkan development drivers in the main PPA and I'm not sure if we wanted to start doing that again, but 396.51.02 was released yesterday and is in https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+packages.
<mamarley> Oh wait, I remember, there is another PPA for those now.
<NaughtySquid> hello my lovers
<NaughtySquid> hi popey ;
<NaughtySquid> so i'm trying to install nvidia-396 from the PPA, which seems to fail miserably https://pastebin.com/3cgAaTf7
<NaughtySquid> tseliot: i understand you deal with this?
<popey> which ppa?
<NaughtySquid> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<popey> oh, looks like mamarley deals with those, I think.
<NaughtySquid> but yeah somethings not right
<NaughtySquid> hmmm seems to allow me to install, if i specifically remove 390 first, never used to have to do that, it used to perfectly be able to remove/replace what it needed to
<tseliot> NaughtySquid: mamarley and ricotz maintain the PPA
#ubuntu-x 2018-08-09
<opuntia> tjaalton: any updates on when the fixed xorg for bug 1780664 will be in the xenial repos?
<ubottu> bug 1780664 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Xenial) "Recent libgl-mesa graphics update prevents drop down list menu appearing in apps like firefox three line/bar menu icon" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1780664
<tjaalton> opuntia: oh, that. the upload was rejected because the bug didn't have the usual sru header info
<opuntia> so it will never get in there?
<opuntia> should we upgrade form the PPA instead?
<opuntia> *from
<tjaalton> no, someone would need to add that. i continued my holidays and then forgot about it
<opuntia> oh
<tjaalton> i'll fix it tomorrow
<tjaalton> too late it seems
#ubuntu-x 2018-08-12
<tjaalton> q
<tjaalton> uh
#ubuntu-x 2019-08-06
<tseliot> ricotz: hey, just FYI, I've just uploaded a new libvdpau, which I merged from debian
<alkisg> tjaalton: hello! Regarding LP: #1815172, all schools close for the summer, so I only have the i915 PC in my office to test with, but I'm not sure if it's affected or not (I was testing with 64bit at the time and it wasn't):
<alkisg> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0412] (rev 06)
<alkisg> 	Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller [1458:d000]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1815172 in mesa (Ubuntu Bionic) "[bionic] drm/i915: softpin broken, needs to be fixed for 32bit mesa" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1815172
<alkisg> Would it make sense to test there?
<tjaalton> alkisg: I was able to repro after all
<tjaalton> am writing a comment now
<alkisg> Ah great, thank you
<tjaalton> was kinda hard to find hw for it.. had to install to an external ssd and use a t470s, everything else I tried before that was too old
<tjaalton> or didn't support legacy boot at all (hello intel)
<tjaalton> but, I missed the bionic kernel respin by some hours
<alkisg> I arranged to have remote access in many school just for things like these, where bugs only happen in certain hardware... but I'd have to wait for September when they open again :/
<tjaalton> no worries
<tjaalton> I should have a setup for this :P
<tjaalton> an external disk is handy
<tjaalton> the internal one was partitioned for gpt and whatnot, couldn't install a bootloader on it, and booting via the installer ended up in initramfs
<tjaalton> still, I don't get it why folks run 32bit on skylake and up :P
<tjaalton> at least that will be a thing in the past come next year..
<alkisg> (09:39:36 PM) tjaalton: still, I don't get it why folks run 32bit on skylake and up :P ==> that's my "fault" for developing ltsp, and allowing a single installation to be used as a template to netboot any number of clients
<alkisg> So since the clients are 32bit, the server needed a 32bit installation
<alkisg> The plus side is that it's so easy, that 1000+ schools managed to do it; the negative side... you know ^ :)
<alkisg> So now I'm implementing an easy way to offer both 64bit (using the server as a template) and 32 bit using a virtualbox vm as the template
<alkisg> It's possible to install grub-pc (bios) in gpt, but it requires a special grub-boot partition
<alkisg> I have my own PCs like that, bootable in both uefi and bios modes, for easy testing
<tjaalton> ah
<tjaalton> I need to test that
<tjaalton> the installer did complain about that
<alkisg> https://termbin.com/xomb => these are the grub packages needed to have a dual efi/bios boot
<alkisg> grub-pc conflicts, so I remove it, but keep grub-pc-bin
<alkisg> Other than that, it makes no difference if you start with uefi install or bios install, the end result is the same
<tjaalton> ok, cool
<alkisg> /dev/sda1 : start=        2048, size=     1048576, type=C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B, uuid=5BA773EE-D197-4237-9BCB-3FF0AB9B4522, name="Efi"
<alkisg> /dev/sda2 : start=     1050624, size=        2048, type=21686148-6449-6E6F-744E-656564454649, uuid=568C6765-64E6-4240-A66C-D2FB3C17D992, name="Grub"
<alkisg> And these are the boot partitions involved, i.e. efi and unformatted grub-boot
<tjaalton> got it
#ubuntu-x 2019-08-08
<Maakuth> hi! anyone seen xorg segfaulting after docking thinkpad?
<tjaalton> no?
<Maakuth> for a moment I thought it was about the nvidia driver, but it seems to happen without it as well
#ubuntu-x 2020-08-03
<enyc> unclear-location issue, not sure where to report....
<enyc> Ubuntu 20.04 / Mint 20 , doesn't seem to matter which desktop, gives corrupted display on e.g.  ATI RS480  radeon gpu   (something under the hood somewhere...)
<enyc> doesn't affect login screen
<enyc> works in 18.04 and  Debian-10
<enyc> when corrupted present, mouse cursor overlay still works  but everything else unusable...
<enyc> Have tried downgrading all the xorg (including -video drivers) packages, old  linux-firmware,  removing mesa accel packages,   no effect
<enyc> ...   There semes to be many non-specific reports of ubuntu 20.04 screen corruption bugs  about but unclear
<enyc> As such, I don't know where to look to bisect issue   or report bug and so-on
<enyc> 09:34 < apw> enyc, the right place for screen corruption is ubuntu-x, they will be able to split kernel/mesa/X
 * enyc ROARs =)
<tjaalton> probably a kernel regression then
<tjaalton> try a newer mainline one
<enyc> tjaalton: oooh thankyou for answer
<enyc> actually i tried PREVIOUS kernels to no effect (that used to work...)
<enyc> 4.10 4.15 etc
<enyc> and also in fact, tried a 5.7.0-2  debian kernel pkg too, also same problem
<enyc> sorry i missed out that fact
<enyc> So, appears problem is not:  kernel, xorg (including drivers), radeon firmware, mesa (if i removed correctly), ...........
<tjaalton> dunno then
<tjaalton> try #radeon
<enyc> tjaalton: did that already ;-(
#ubuntu-x 2020-08-04
<tjaalton> enyc: 00:10  * enyc meows
<tjaalton> ?
<tjaalton> that's hardly going to attract any response
<enyc> tjaalton: was previously (some days ago) described in #radeon and got some initial suggestions, to no luck
<tjaalton> enyc: test this pkg build: https://aaltoset.kapsi.fi/radeon
<enyc> tjaalton: that has only  -video-ati,  no -video-radeon  ,and only contains a /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so  .............
<enyc> [therefore, I think, not for my chipset  ATI RS480  normally handled by "radeon" module]
<tjaalton> ah :D
<tjaalton> enyc: now has -radeon too
<enyc> tjaalton: what have you done/changed/built ?
<enyc> bear in mind on the test-system i have already put in old xorg and old linux-firmware and old kernel (all of which worked before...) and that hasn't worked
<tjaalton> it worked only because xfce used the glx backend, not present
<tjaalton> xfwm4
<tjaalton> as pointed out on #radeon
<enyc> previously (ubuntu 18.04) i had  both MATE and xfce workable
<tjaalton> I ported the patch mrcooper mentioned
<enyc> oooh =)
<enyc> tjaalton: i see now
<enyc> tjaalton: right, will test, as I have an actual ATI rs480
<enyc> tjaalton: but, what about rest of test-setup,  upgrade to ubuntu 20.04 pkgs otherwise again?
<tjaalton> yes
<enyc> tjaalton: W00T that seems to have worked, at least with 1 display outpur 
<enyc> also now installing mesa-va-drivers mesa-vdpau-drivers va-driver-all
<enyc> ok wiull test with the dual head setup that previously failed...
<enyc> tjaalton: now FAILs, so either something abdou dualmonitros - overall res  -or-  va-mesa-accll is breaking it
<tjaalton> so it's not a regression?
<enyc> tjaalton: the sual monitor config did work under 18.04 (and does on debian 10 live)
<tjaalton> but not caused by this patch?
<enyc> tjaalton: at least- not fixed by this patch
 * enyc tries taking out mesa
<tjaalton> huh
<tjaalton> don't
<tjaalton> mesa has nothing to do with it
<tjaalton> this patch was meant to fix the corruption
<enyc> hhe have doneso anyway and indeed no effect!
<tjaalton> ?
<enyc> taking out mesa va driver no effect, problem still happens
<enyc> tjaalton: so, seems your radeon driver change does not affect THIS coorruption iddue
<enyc> i note appears more severe than ther ''shifted'' appearance i saw on onoline examples
<tjaalton> then I don't understand what your issue is
<tjaalton> you seem to have many, and keep mixing them up
<tjaalton> anyway, EOD here
<enyc> tjaalton: ok
<enyc> Ubuntu X team!!!
<enyc> ok gone on to found out  this screen corruption failure on my Ati RS480, only happens with all of  (Dual monitors plugged in, ubuntu 20.04 or mint 20, any desktop seemingly) ... older full set of  mesa packages,  older kernel,  older radeon firmware, older xorg ,  one of these fix, though  not sure I've tried ALL of those reversions at same time....      works in 18.04 and debian-10-live.
 * enyc expecting to give up and use a different grahics-card,  but you have to wonder if some silly ubuntu 20.04 regression
<tjaalton> try any current distro and likely the same thing
<enyc> tjaalton: so...?  something 'hidden away' is at fault?
<tjaalton> try groovy live, it has a newer mesa
<enyc> tjaalton: ooooooooo ok an do
 * enyc jsut discovered, some completely different older AMD64 system with an ATI agp card, fails with corrupted screen on  mint20 cinnamon,  much the same way...  if both these monitors attached
<enyc> In this case,  AMD/ATI R200 [Radeon 9100]
<enyc> on  nforce3  chipset  amd board
#ubuntu-x 2020-08-05
<enyc> AHA $clue from #radeon, ... 
<enyc> "old radeons had a pitch limit of 2048 pixels." "the driver tells userspace it's limits, but userspace generally ignores them and tries anyway""
<tjaalton> no need to echo here
<enyc> SO, this leads to an Ubuntu-X question -- what may have changed, such that ubuntu 18.04 was fine, debian 10 fine,  and 20.04 changes break things,  likely asking driver the impossible now .........?
<tjaalton> I just replied there
<tjaalton> beyond that, no idea
<enyc> hrrm, well xfwm4 could be part of it, the thing is it seems to be all-ofa-suddent broken across all desktops i've tried  
<tjaalton> the gpu model is over 15y old, maybe best to get better hw..
<tjaalton> or use 18.04 another three years
<enyc> tjaalton: indeed my 'main' machines have newer, but that doesn't change something breaking in very un-graceful way
<tjaalton> file a bug upstream then
<enyc> tjaalton: yes, if only I knew where, which i've not yet tracked down
<tjaalton> uh
<tjaalton> gitlab.freedesktop.org
<enyc> gtk? a window manager?
<tjaalton> dri driver for now, they'll close it if it's the wrong place..
<enyc> tjaalton: i don't see "dri"
<enyc> group "drm" = kernel graphics development
<tjaalton> mesa
